# Lawn care



## jonnyMercUK

Anyone cut the lawn yet? Temperature up North has been good recently, around 10 degrees. 

Whats the best treatment for this time of year? Laid the turf last summer, no weeds or moss or anything - just looking a bit yellow. 

Cheers


----------



## steveo3002

was thinking about doing ours


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Anyone cut the lawn yet? Temperature up North has been good recently, around 10 degrees.
> 
> Whats the best treatment for this time of year? Laid the turf last summer, no weeds or moss or anything - just looking a bit yellow.
> 
> Cheers


Going to get my lawn rake our in a few weeks, mid march hopefully, its still to wet for anything just now.

I think most "summer" lawn feeds need to go down March at the earliest.

I normally rake mine mid march and edge it, then cut two weeks later and apply a feed April. Mine is so badly drained that there is a bit of moss this year :devil: but the rake should take it all out.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Hate raking it, I know it's for the good but it makes it look horrible!


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Hate raking it, I know it's for the good but it makes it look horrible!


I know, mine looks ok ish just now and when i'm finished it will look like a ploughed field :lol:

Comes back well tho, and seems to keep moss to a minimum. All my neighbours grass is a mess with moss and weeds, mine is not bad at all.


----------



## danwel

mine needs re seeding due to dog pee from our dog as it is very patchy near the back door. but Ideally i'd like to cut it first before i seed but i may just seed it, although i as soon as i put seed down it will no doubt snow and be frosty


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Yes. I definitely wouldn't seed it yet. I've got to seed an area of the back lawn and will be doing it mid to late march id say.


----------



## danwel

jonnyMercUK said:


> Yes. I definitely wouldn't seed it yet. I've got to seed an area of the back lawn and will be doing it mid to late march id say.


Cheers mate, that was kind of my plan too. Was looking end of March or even April before i did it:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

whens the best time to lay a new lawn? 

our back garden is currently gravel, so looking to re lawn it this year


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Well I laid mine in June I think. Wasn't the best time as it was really hot, I'm still paying the water meter bill as I had to water it twice a day. 

I'd lay it April/may. Preparation is key and keep it damp at all times! You'll know when it's damp enough when you lift the turf up slightly and the soil is wet underneath


----------



## jonnyMercUK

This was around 10 weeks after it was laid.


----------



## organisys

jonnyMercUK said:


> Anyone cut the lawn yet? Temperature up North has been good recently, around 10 degrees.
> 
> Whats the best treatment for this time of year? Laid the turf last summer, no weeds or moss or anything - just looking a bit yellow.
> 
> Cheers


Read this, All you need to know.

The Lawn Expert: Amazon.co.uk: Dr D G Hessayon: Books


----------



## organisys

ianFRST said:


> whens the best time to lay a new lawn?
> 
> our back garden is currently gravel, so looking to re lawn it this year


Seed or Turf?

Seed Autumn/Spring

Turf any time of year, although autumn/spring arguably better.


----------



## mrbloke

Spooky. Just finished the first cut on mine today. Regarding raking, I inherited a electric lawn rake and, by god, I will buy another if it breaks. Soooo much easier


----------



## PaulN

I cut my lawns last weekend... fine did it late Jan as well.. Ideally try to pick a time when you not getting a frost, but equally isnt water logged.

My lawn is currently dryer than it was back end of last year while i was still cutting it...

Bear in mind though, you start cutting it and it will begin to grow more...


----------



## Kiashuma

mrbloke said:


> Spooky. Just finished the first cut on mine today. Regarding raking, I inherited a electric lawn rake and, by god, I will buy another if it breaks. Soooo much easier


Yep great things really handy and seem to work so much better :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I have a rake attachment on my atco, not used it yet though.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Took the plunge and used the rake cassette. Went better than I thought - he'll of a lot of rubbish came out the back lawn though so may have to use some iron sulphate towards the middle/end of March. 

On the new turf a lot of dry grass came out - suppose it's thinned it nicely. 

Will be feeding start of April.


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Took the plunge and used the rake cassette. Went better than I thought - he'll of a lot of rubbish came out the back lawn though so may have to use some iron sulphate towards the middle/end of March.
> 
> On the new turf a lot of dry grass came out - suppose it's thinned it nicely.
> 
> Will be feeding start of April.


Good stuff, looking forward to getting mine done. All the dry grass will be dead stuff, means new stuff will come thru. Now i only need my swamp/lawn to dry out :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Where are you in the country? Been quite lucky in south yorks with the weather. 

I would have scarified it more however my green bin got full! Will probably give it another go at the weekend.


----------



## LeadFarmer

ianFRST said:


> whens the best time to lay a new lawn?
> 
> our back garden is currently gravel, so looking to re lawn it this year


Spring or autumn are generally considered to be the best times to do it, but this is because theres less chance of extreme heat that would dry the new lawn. If the weather is mild then anytime between spring/autumn is good, but its safer to avoid any months when we might naturally expect hot weather.


----------



## LeadFarmer

jonnyMercUK said:


> I have a rake attachment on my atco, not used it yet though.


Sounds like you've got a nice mower there:thumb:

Ive just bought a lovely 2nd hand Qualcast 43S cylinder mower to replace my rotary, in anticipation of me laying my new lawn soon. Cylinders give a much nicer cut if your prepared to put in the time.


----------



## ChuckH

LeadFarmer said:


> Sounds like you've got a nice mower there:thumb:
> 
> Ive just bought a lovely 2nd hand Qualcast 43S cylinder mower to replace my rotary, in anticipation of me laying my new lawn soon. Cylinders give a much nicer cut if your prepared to put in the time.


Thats a cracking mower that is !! Mind if I ask where to look for one or one similar ?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Just be careful on the new turf with the cylinder as it cuts short (even on a high setting). I used my rotary on the new turf all last season. 

I was VERY lucky as I was given my atco from my father in law. He had it from new and is only 3 years old. Came with all the attachments.


----------



## jonnyMercUK




----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Where are you in the country? Been quite lucky in south yorks with the weather.
> 
> I would have scarified it more however my green bin got full! Will probably give it another go at the weekend.


Near Edinburgh, had a bit of rain but being a newish build house no drainage :devil:

We have a big garden waste bin, like a normal rubbish one and when i rake the back out its full!


----------



## Kiashuma

Leadfarmer you lawn is great, wish mine was like that.

We need a "lawn detailing" section on here


----------



## jonnyMercUK

What about mine 😩 

The soil here is like sand, good in some ways but any fertiliser I put down only lasts a week as it goes straight through!

Lawn looks quite good this morning after it's scarify.


----------



## Deniance

Ebay scarifiers, look for the manual 2 wheel push along ones, bloody brilliant, i got one for a tenner, push it like the mower and it rips up all the dead stuff and rips up the clover stems, highly recommended, also worth buying a wormery!, feed them your kitchen scraps and thats it, you collect bottles of juice from the tap on it and it is magic juice for the garden, i tipped some on the lawn in a patch, now i cant stop this patch growing! Ebay wormery! Ftw, worms in a bag by post, bizarre


----------



## LeadFarmer

Kiashuma said:


> Leadfarmer you lawn is great, wish mine was like that.
> 
> We need a "lawn detailing" section on here


Thats not my lawn mate, its the photo from the sellers ebay advert



jonnyMercUK said:


> What about mine ��


Yours looks brilliant jonny, I'm certainly hoping to replicate that quality in my new lawn. And you've got some superb mowers, that Balmoral 17s looks the dogs danglies. :thumb:

Your sandy soil should be ideal for your lawns roots. Im the complete opposite as I'm on heavy clay, so theres plenty of nutrients, fertiliser stays put, remains moist in al but very hot weather. But, its horrible stuff to dig and quickly dries up in any extreme summer sun.


----------



## LeadFarmer

ChuckH said:


> Thats a cracking mower that is !! Mind if I ask where to look for one or one similar ?


Got it from ebay. Sent you a pm with some info:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

LeadFarmer said:


> Thats not my lawn mate, its the photo from the sellers ebay advert
> 
> Yours looks brilliant jonny, I'm certainly hoping to replicate that quality in my new lawn. And you've got some superb mowers, that Balmoral 17s looks the dogs danglies. :thumb:
> 
> Your sandy soil should be ideal for your lawns roots. Im the complete opposite as I'm on heavy clay, so theres plenty of nutrients, fertiliser stays put, remains moist in al but very hot weather. But, its horrible stuff to dig and quickly dries up in any extreme summer sun.


The atco really does leave a completely different cut compared to the hayter.

That lawn that is on the picture was produced by seed, when we originally moved in it was complete moss! I scarified, treated and seeded - it's come up quite nice!

If you are laying new turf on your clay soil, I'd do a lot of research in terms of the prep as that is more important than the actual laying of the turf.


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> What about mine 😩
> 
> The soil here is like sand, good in some ways but any fertiliser I put down only lasts a week as it goes straight through!
> 
> Lawn looks quite good this morning after it's scarify.


Looks good too mate :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

LeadFarmer said:


> Thats not my lawn mate, its the photo from the sellers ebay advert
> 
> :lol::lol: photo thief :lol::lol:
> 
> Joking aside i think i remember you garden from a previous thread and its :argie:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Was very tempted to put some seed down today however although the temperatures are fine in the day - at night it's rather cold 😭


----------



## LeadFarmer

In S.Yorks we aren't usually frost free until May. You could always put a little down now, then more later in the year. Personally I would wait as theres winter weather on its way.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Booo!!!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Was definitely frosty this morning!!


----------



## realist

Just a little tip guys, grass only grows above 6 degrees c , so even if you get the odd warm day it will still be cold at night and the soil temp may still be too cold. If you want to do something I would recommend a winter fertilizer which promotes root growth and cut it when it grows and is dry. I wouldn't recommend aeration, scarifying or overseeding until it's warmer and drier:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

LeadFarmer said:


> Got it from ebay. Sent you a pm with some info:thumb:


Found a similar mower to your one mate on Ebay.. Its a 14 inch cut but the lawn I want to cut with it is not large and I have a Honda Izzy for the rest .. Picking the mower up later today !

Thanks for the advice ........:thumb::thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Your most welcome:thumb: good luck with it, and post a photo here once you've got it.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Those old qualcasts have the better engines and parts are still available for them!


----------



## Mr Concours

Two great websites I'd recommend-

http://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/

http://www.fredshed.co.uk/about.htm

I thought I was doing well using a combined weed and feed twice a Year till reading the lawnsmith website!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mr Concours said:


> Two great websites I'd recommend-
> 
> http://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.fredshed.co.uk/about.htm
> 
> I thought I was doing well using a combined weed and feed twice a Year till reading the lawnsmith website!


Ive been a big fan of the fredshed website for a few years. Whenever Im about to buy a tool or piece of garden equipment I always look to see if Fred has reviewed it first.:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Mr Concours said:


> Two great websites I'd recommend-
> 
> http://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.fredshed.co.uk/about.htm
> 
> I thought I was doing well using a combined weed and feed twice a Year till reading the lawnsmith website!


Never seen the fred shed website, looks pretty good!

I'm not too bad with garden machinery - I use to work at my mates garden centre repairing and selling for a good few years in between uni.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Interested to see how many have a cylinder/rotary or both.... Poll created!


----------



## organisys

Rotary as the garden is smallish and has a few undulations.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Qualcast 43S & Suffolk Punch 12" cylinder mowers. Most likely selling the larger one this summer ...

















And my trusty old 2008 Honda Izzy rotary for the lower lawn (not as posh as it sounds)


----------



## Kiashuma

I have a Bosch Rotak 32, so rotary for me.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

LeadFarmer said:


> And my trusty old 2008 Honda Izzy rotary for the lower lawn (not as posh as it sounds)


I think they have changed the Honda Izy now - something around the choke.


----------



## Mr Concours

Small confession-
1 petrol rotary
4 cylinder mowers (3 1950s Atcos and a 1970 vintage suffolk punch)
1 Black and Decker scarifier which I wish I'd bought years ago,anyone reading this and still raking up moss/thatch by hand do yourself a BIG favour and get one asap you'd probably get one for under £20 off ebay,my recommendation is the electric black and decker one that fredshed also recommeneds secondhand (now discontinued) off ebay,look for the distance nearest to you as you'll need to collect it.

Make sure you get one with the metal 'tines' these work MUCH better than the ones with plastic tines which are useless!


----------



## [email protected]

Im just envious of your stripy lawns, i try every year but fail, lazy lawn quote for me this year i think


----------



## jag1

cylinder for high season rotary for early spring and last cuts plus stripes are smart


----------



## jonnyMercUK

My problem is the turf I laid last year won't go as short as the back lawn, therefore rotary on the front cylinder on the back


----------



## S63

I need an aqua mower, my lawn has been submerged under the wet stuff for many weeks now.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

S63 said:


> I need an aqua mower, my lawn has been submerged under the wet stuff for many weeks now.


Bit of sun and it will perk up nicely!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Anyone any plans this weekend?


----------



## organisys

Some moss killer for me, and if the topsoil and turf is dry enough, maybe the first light cut of the year.


----------



## rob_wilson1

Planning to scarifie mine over the weekend trying to improve the look and thickness of the lawn. Can anyone recommend a good lawn fertiliser? Thanks


----------



## jonnyMercUK

rob_wilson1 said:


> Planning to scarifie mine over the weekend trying to improve the look and thickness of the lawn. Can anyone recommend a good lawn fertiliser? Thanks


I use evergreen 4 in 1 - used it for years, it's very good obviously it's more than a fertiliser.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

My plan is to do 2 high cuts this month, more than likely this weekend and closer the end of the month. 

April I will throw some evergreen 4 in 1 down, then scarify a week later.

April/May I will lay some seed on the areas that need it.

Can anyone advise me differently if needed?


----------



## President Swirl

A rotary will be better for cutting down longer grass, and if you're not too fussed about stripes. Though if the lawn is uneven it may skank the grass on the high spots. A cylinder mower will follow contours better, and will leave a crisper finish with stripes if it has the requisite roller fitted. It's a good idea to have both, but be wary of stones with the cylinder mower, as you may need to regrind the blades if you catch a big one. Toro and Hayter make fine lawn care equipment.


----------



## Mr Concours

'Topped' the grass today with its first high cut of the Year.


----------



## ceejay

I'm firmly in the petrol cylinder camp, here's my machine here










First thing I done was upgrade to a 10 blade cassette rather than just the 6. I also bought the scarifying cassette.


----------



## ceejay

LeadFarmer said:


> Sounds like you've got a nice mower there:thumb:
> 
> Ive just bought a lovely 2nd hand Qualcast 43S cylinder mower to replace my rotary, in anticipation of me laying my new lawn soon. Cylinders give a much nicer cut if your prepared to put in the time.


That's the same machine as mine mate (the the above post), I've had it 4-5 years and it's been spot on and even then it was only ever a second hand refurb job. As I said above might be worth considering upgrading to the 10 blade cassette. Was a nice improvement,


----------



## ceejay

Should really post a picture of my lawn as well I suppose....:thumb:

Nothing like that at the moment as sadly the moss has really taken hold this winter. Once we get a wee dry period I'll get the moss treatment down and then start thinking about light scarification.


----------



## Kestrel

Not read through this whole thread, so sorry if it's been mentioned before, but I use lawn sand quite a bit.

It kills moss, really greens up the grass, helps keeps the worms down below and B&Q sell it pretty cheaply.

You do need to take care when applying not to scorch the grass.


----------



## LeadFarmer

ceejay said:


> That's the same machine as mine mate (the the above post), I've had it 4-5 years and it's been spot on and even then it was only ever a second hand refurb job. As I said above might be worth considering upgrading to the 10 blade cassette. Was a nice improvement,


^^ Nice mower. Are the red ones a special edition or just an alternative colour?

I've been looking for a 10 blade cassette but they seem hard to find. That ^^ mower of mine will probably be too big for the new lawn I'm making, so I may end up sticking with my 12" Suffolk, but I don't think they do a 10 blade for that size? I may end up selling them both and getting a 14" as all the accessories seem available for that size upwards.


----------



## ChuckH

A picture of the wee beast I bought off Ebay for 165 quid after advice from Leadfarmer (Cheers mate !)

Put fuel in it yesterday and it was popping and stalling and cutting out ! But managed to get the lawn cut and an absolutely awesome job it did too !

After turning it off fuel started to drip out of the carb and would not stop. So I stripped the carb which is a very easy job on these quite simple machines and found much muck in the jet and the float valve filled with the same.

Engine now runs like a Swiss clock !


----------



## LeadFarmer

That looks like a great purchase Chuck, it even looks like you've detailed it


----------



## ChuckH

LeadFarmer said:


> That looks like a great purchase Chuck, it even looks like you've detailed it


Mate that's exactly how it was when I picked it up .. Guy was a fussy fella indeed and had moved to a bigger house so bought a sit on job.. There is hardly a mark on this wee 14 incher and now the carb is sorted it runs like a new un..

It was not running perfectly when I picked it up but twiddling with the choke told me it was down to the carb. Thought a good run would sort it but it didnt so cleaned the carb and the tank out properly and its running spot on.

The air filter seems on these to disintegrate ? I think that's part of what I cleaned out of the float bowl. As you can see the air filter is off my one while I wait for a new one to be delivered at a cost of £2.75 off Ebay..


----------



## ChuckH

Ha Ha you lot got me thinking about a ten blade cassette now ..................


----------



## Mark70

In terms of treatment we have a lawn company cone four times per year. £17 per treatment for two medium sized lawns. Worth every penny when you work out what it costs to buy it from a DIY shed


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mark70 said:


> In terms of treatment we have a lawn company cone four times per year. £17 per treatment for two medium sized lawns. Worth every penny when you work out what it costs to buy it from a DIY shed


I've always wondered whether companies like Green Thumb were worth paying for.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> A picture of the wee beast I bought off Ebay for 165 quid after advice from Leadfarmer (Cheers mate !)
> 
> Put fuel in it yesterday and it was popping and stalling and cutting out ! But managed to get the lawn cut and an absolutely awesome job it did too !
> 
> After turning it off fuel started to drip out of the carb and would not stop. So I stripped the carb which is a very easy job on these quite simple machines and found much muck in the jet and the float valve filled with the same.
> 
> Engine now runs like a Swiss clock !


Great price for a great mower! Enjoy!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Taken the top cm off the lawns today, they are looking rather nice in this weather!

The front needs some attention but that will come in April.


----------



## ceejay

LeadFarmer said:


> ^^ Nice mower. Are the red ones a special edition or just an alternative colour?
> 
> I've been looking for a 10 blade cassette but they seem hard to find. That ^^ mower of mine will probably be too big for the new lawn I'm making, so I may end up sticking with my 12" Suffolk, but I don't think they do a 10 blade for that size? I may end up selling them both and getting a 14" as all the accessories seem available for that size upwards.


I think they were the same, certainly look very similar. Mines was branded an Atco so it's probably just a branding thing.

Been a great machine for a good few years, not missed a beat so far.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

i'm following this if anyone is interested - it's quite detailed

http://www.webblawnmowers.co.uk/lawn-care-calendar/


----------



## LeadFarmer

jonnyMercUK said:


> Taken the top cm off the lawns today, they are looking rather nice in this weather!...


Your lawn looks great :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

LeadFarmer said:


> Your lawn looks great :thumb:


Have you used your new mower yet? Taking mine to be sharpened up this weekend.

When are you planning on laying new turf?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Haven't used it yet, I've got a path to lay before I start on the new lawn. I'd like to do the lawn before the end if spring, but if I get delayed then I may have to push it back to autumn. But If this summer isn't too hot I might be able to just crack on with it.


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Taken the top cm off the lawns today, they are looking rather nice in this weather!
> 
> The front needs some attention but that will come in April.
> 
> Looks great i raked/ploughed mine at the weekend
> 
> Some moss treatment to put on but waiting until it warms up April time and feed it too.


----------



## ChuckH

Do these feed products actually work ? I spoke to one of the old boys down near where we live and he laughed and said just water it often.. So we did and it was not to bad at all . (Talking about last summer) But like most of you guys I/We want the best lawn we can and if that means ignoring the old chap and putting one of those products on then so be it..

Next obvious question (Sorry) is what exactly to put in and how ? Bear in mind Im no green fingers and its only these last two years Ive gotten interested in the garden.. 

Blimey am I getting old ? .......................................


----------



## LeadFarmer

Rowlawn do a good feed for both spring and autumn (there is a difference). Just spread it on by hand.

http://www.rolawn.co.uk/lawn-care


----------



## realist

What most of these companies don't tell you is that these all in one treatments need to be applied at 35g/square meter so best to use a proper applicator, too little and it's ineffective, too much and it will start to kill everything. Sign up to www.pitchcare, pro gear at reasonable prices. I would recommend Scott's renovator pro, it's a spring/summer weed feed and moss killer:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> Do these feed products actually work ? I spoke to one of the old boys down near where we live and he laughed and said just water it often.. So we did and it was not to bad at all . (Talking about last summer) But like most of you guys I/We want the best lawn we can and if that means ignoring the old chap and putting one of those products on then so be it..
> 
> Next obvious question (Sorry) is what exactly to put in and how ? Bear in mind Im no green fingers and its only these last two years Ive gotten interested in the garden..
> 
> Blimey am I getting old ? .......................................


As mentioned I use evergreen 4 in 1, it works very well. The grass comes very green and the moss is killed off. I apply using a Scott's drop spreader.

You can see from my pics how green it looks


----------



## realist

I also have a Scott's spreader, good bit of kit, make sure it's well rinsed out after use as these treatments are very corrosive .


----------



## jonnyMercUK

realist said:


> I also have a Scott's spreader, good bit of kit, make sure it's well rinsed out after use as these treatments are very corrosive .


Yep I learnt that lesson on my first one!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

LeadFarmer said:


> Haven't used it yet, I've got a path to lay before I start on the new lawn. I'd like to do the lawn before the end if spring, but if I get delayed then I may have to push it back to autumn. But If this summer isn't too hot I might be able to just crack on with it.


Are you on a water meter?? Best not to lay it if it's too hot unless you have unlimited amount of water...


----------



## LeadFarmer

jonnyMercUK said:


> Are you on a water meter?? Best not to lay it if it's too hot unless you have unlimited amount of water...


Thankfully Im not. Which is why I leave my hose pipe on all rear round in the hope the water will seep down to Ethiopia where its needed the most


----------



## jonnyMercUK

LeadFarmer said:


> Thankfully Im not. Which is why I leave my hose pipe on all rear round in the hope the water will seep down to Ethiopia where its needed the most


Lucky lucky lucky! I'm still paying for mine!


----------



## Kiashuma

realist said:


> I also have a Scott's spreader, good bit of kit, make sure it's well rinsed out after use as these treatments are very corrosive .


Your not wrong, did'nt clean mine out and when i next used it was stuck solid :wall: I now use a hand spreader, but its no where near as good


----------



## Kiashuma

ChuckH said:


> Do these feed products actually work ? I spoke to one of the old boys down near where we live and he laughed and said just water it often.. So we did and it was not to bad at all . (Talking about last summer) But like most of you guys I/We want the best lawn we can and if that means ignoring the old chap and putting one of those products on then so be it..
> 
> Next obvious question (Sorry) is what exactly to put in and how ? Bear in mind Im no green fingers and its only these last two years Ive gotten interested in the garden..
> 
> Blimey am I getting old ? .......................................


Yes, i would say the do. I use the Scotts lawn builder. I use a seperate moss killer as i prefer to just target the moss first, get rid of that, then apply the feed later.


----------



## ChuckH

I take it you mean this spreader ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCOTTS-EV...rden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item2336a70db0

And not this one ? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCOTTS-EV...denEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item51b91d894a


----------



## Kiashuma

ChuckH said:


> I take it you mean this spreader ?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCOTTS-EV...rden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item2336a70db0
> 
> And not this one ?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCOTTS-EV...denEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item51b91d894a


I had the first one, its a great piece of kit, might have to get another.

As has been said make sure its cleaned after use :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Same i've got the top one.


----------



## ceejay

Could you use these spreaders for stuff like lawn sand and pellet feeds?

I sold a big spreader I had which was too much for my size of garden, I started using liquid feeds last year through a back pack sprayer but fancy one of these small spreaders.


----------



## realist

The first spreader is what I have, the second one is a rotary which is better suited to larger lawns as it will probably have a throw of about 1.5 metres, and you don't want this stuff on your plants, on the downside it doesn't hold enough for a large lawn.


----------



## alan hanson

strange question, i have a fairly bumpy lawn is there anyway to sort this out?


----------



## sant

time to apply lawn sand and moss killer


----------



## jonnyMercUK

alan hanson said:


> strange question, i have a fairly bumpy lawn is there anyway to sort this out?


Of course it can be sorted but it's down to how much effort you want to out in. You could rotivate it and start again, levelling it and laying new turf.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

sant said:


> View attachment 36059
> time to apply lawn sand and moss killer


What do you use? Tempted to save the 4 in 1 and just get some moss killer


----------



## sant

Elliot's lawn sand and moss killer will also help green it up


----------



## realist

If you want to level out a bumpy lawn you need to top dress it, you will also need something long and flat to drag it around, keep doing this once or twice a year and you should end up with a flat lawn eventually:thumb:


----------



## sant




----------



## sant

Honda pro roller


----------



## jonnyMercUK

sant said:


> Honda pro roller


Always a fan of a Honda!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive rotated your photo through 90 degs, it should be easier to mow now 

(Fabulous looking lawn by the way:thumb


----------



## LeadFarmer

alan hanson said:


> strange question, i have a fairly bumpy lawn is there anyway to sort this out?


How big are the bumps? If small, you could cut an 'X' into the turf and add/remove soil, then press the turf back down.


----------



## realist

When I saw the first picture I thought, wow, nice hedge:lol:


----------



## ChuckH

Slightly off topic but still gardening.. Can you guys recommend a make or brand of top quality tools for the garden ? Specifically I'm after a border fork. I bought a full size fork from a market branded Spear and Jackson. It is a stainless steel one but it bent quite easily so I think it was a fake or S&J tools are not quite up to the job ? Anyway I need a new one but think the border size would be good for what I need it for but dont want to end up with another one thats not up to the job..

Thanks.


----------



## realist

I got fed up with forks breaking so I just welded a bit of 1 1/4 steel pipe as a shaft and made a handle, had it years, I don't think standard forks are up to a lot of heavy use.


----------



## [email protected]

Cut the lawn a few days ago its emphasised the need to scarify wish i hadnt sold my electric lawn rake now


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Has anyone put any fertiliser down yet? Is it too early? lol


----------



## Mr Concours

ChuckH said:


> Slightly off topic but still gardening.. Can you guys recommend a make or brand of top quality tools for the garden ? Specifically I'm after a border fork. I bought a full size fork from a market branded Spear and Jackson. It is a stainless steel one but it bent quite easily so I think it was a fake or S&J tools are not quite up to the job ? Anyway I need a new one but think the border size would be good for what I need it for but dont want to end up with another one thats not up to the job..
> 
> Thanks.


check out Bulldog :thumb:

http://www.bulldogtools.co.uk/


----------



## alan hanson

Thanks for all the help ref bumpy lawn, laying a new lawn financially isnt an option, theres far to many bumps eveywhere nothing cant live with just annoying didnt know if nex ttime the ground is soden to roll it (next door have a roller)


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Has anyone put any fertiliser down yet? Is it too early? lol


To early for me in Scotland, still getting a light frost some nights, but it seems to have stopped so moss killer down yesterday, feed will go on weather dependant 30th March i think :thumb:


----------



## realist

Whatever you do don't roller it, you will just make it worse and more compacted:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

Mr Concours said:


> check out Bulldog :thumb:
> 
> http://www.bulldogtools.co.uk/


Thats the second recommendation for "Bulldog" so just ordered this one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulldog-P...denEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item35d11d5d04

Thanks !!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Good choice Chuck:thumb:

I have a stainless steel Bulldog border spade which is great. Be aware that border tools are generally narrower & lighter than normal tools as they are designed to dig a hole in a planted border without disturbing the plants, or to lift a plant out without disturbing others. Often they are stainless because that makes them nice and light to work with.

For harder work such as general digging of hard compacted stoney soil then a traditional steel spade/fork is best, some prefer steel shafts for heavy work. But if the soil is fairly light then a border spade/fork is fine. 

See it as the start of a gradual ongoing collection of quality gardening tools. You may think I'm sad, but I often ask for a spade/fork/shears etc for birthdays and Christmas!


----------



## sant

Just started putting lawn sand and moss killer down as they will be rain about this week


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Booo! it's going to get cold again!


----------



## ChuckH

Guys.. Sorry but Im struggling with this feeding of the lawn... Im going to order a scotts spreader as advised above but could you please advise on how exactly I use it.. How it works. How much stuff to put in ? and so on ?

I was told the other day that if I put to much feed down I can actually kill the lawn or do more harm than good ?

Lastly which brand or type of feed I should buy ?

Thanks !!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Unless your you have a really large lawn, id just scatter it by hand in the correct quantities as stated on the box. You can get it in cereal sized boxes from BnQ and garden centres. Try and get a spring feed if your applying it anytime soon. The last time I bought any it was Rowlawn feed, but I reckon any branded feed will do.


----------



## realist

If you don't apply at 35g/sm it won't work as it should, this is why you should use a spreader, I use everris renovator pro, stronger than the stuff you get from garden centres etc,I get mine from pitchcare :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

Does this look ok 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271333717435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

If so I would apply with this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotts-Ev...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item4abcc583bc

Just making sure before I buy ...

Cheers !


----------



## Moggytom

i just got this ready to do mine



only 35 delivered and its perfect,

just been spreading some grass seed to as its a bit patchy after me digging during winter


----------



## LeadFarmer

ChuckH said:


> Does this look ok
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271333717435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> If so I would apply with this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotts-Ev...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item4abcc583bc
> 
> Just making sure before I buy ...
> 
> Cheers !


Looks ok to me, but I've only ever applied feed to a lawn once, which was when I made a new lawn, but then I sold that house soon after. You can get specific feeds for both spring and autumn as the lawns requirements change through the year. Of course some come with moss killer, weed kiler etc etc. Maybe worth buying a box thats just big enough for just one application, if its no good you can try a different one in autumn?


----------



## realist

ChuckH said:


> Does this look ok
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271333717435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> If so I would apply with this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotts-Ev...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item4abcc583bc
> 
> Just making sure before I buy ...
> 
> Cheers !


Spreader is good, it's what I use, make sure it's well rinsed after use as these fertilizers are very corrosive as I have found to my cost, as per my previous post, I would recommend everris renovator pro, better value and better at doing the job:thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

I'm after some advice from you guys.

Having just recently bought my first house I'm really wanting to get my grass whipped into shape. I can't upload any of my pictures to this post since photobucket/imageshack is blocked at my work but I'll describe my basic issue.

The weather hasn't been tropical in fife as off late but then again it hasn't been relentless rain either. The house i've bought lies on a street which basically sits on a north/south line and the back garden is on the west side so gets any sun for most of the day. Moss has taken over the grass pretty much, probably a mix of wet winter weather and lack of proper care from the previous owners. When i stand on the majority of the grass at the moment the ground is really spongey and soft underfoot.

There seems to be a real lack of drainage - which I'm guessing has allowed moss to grow, in turn holding more water... So initially the plan was to let it dry out then scarify it and aerate it afterwards.

My issue is that I dont know how long it would take to dry out, if it ever will. Will it be too damaging to scarify if its not bone dry? (I had a Black and Decker GD300 arrive today so with it being adjustable I could scarify in stages)

There are some stepping stones in the lawn which I'm going to remove. I did think of removing one, then digging down it to see what the soil is like underneath. The house is only 8 years old but with the lawn not being exactly flat it's like the water is seeping down and getting stuck under the slabs/grass 

Any help/pointers would be good to try this year before i rip it out, flatten then start again next year :lol:

Pics as promised:


----------



## mrbloke

If it's that bad, you may be better off ripping out and starting again. You will need to address the drainage issue, otherwise it will return. The other classic mistake is cutting the grass too low as this also helps moss to proliferate.


----------



## realist

I would say treat and scarify throughout the season, along with regular cutting and see how it goes, to aid drainage put holes in it with a fork as deep as it will go in rows 4inches apart. When forking stand on a plank or you'll do more harm than good:thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

Thanks guys. 

The thought of ripping out, flattening and starting again did occur to me but that'll need to be next spring's job - according to the other half funriture is more important just now .

I'll post some pictures up tommorow of the current situation, can experiment with the grass I have for now anyway


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Mtpagey said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The thought of ripping out, flattening and starting again did occur to me but that'll need to be next spring's job - according to the other half funriture is more important just now .
> 
> I'll post some pictures up tommorow of the current situation, can experiment with the grass I have for now anyway


I'd suggest getting some iron sulphate, that will kill everything that is bad in the grass in about a week. You will then need to scarify and possibly sow some seed.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Well I put some evergreen 4 in 1 down last sunday and WOW the green is very green and only 2 spots of black - considering not scarifying again. Will upload some pics when it stops raining...


----------



## Kiashuma

ChuckH said:


> Guys.. Sorry but Im struggling with this feeding of the lawn... Im going to order a scotts spreader as advised above but could you please advise on how exactly I use it.. How it works. How much stuff to put in ? and so on ?
> 
> I was told the other day that if I put to much feed down I can actually kill the lawn or do more harm than good ?
> 
> Lastly which brand or type of feed I should buy ?
> 
> Thanks !!


As you know i had one of these great bots of kit. I find the scotts feed the best two. On the box or packet of feed it says what number you set the dial to on the spreader then is just a case of walking pace up and down the lawn.


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Well I put some evergreen 4 in 1 down last sunday and WOW the green is very green and only 2 spots of black - considering not scarifying again. Will upload some pics when it stops raining...


Good stuff, i put my feed down last Sunday, and its not stopped raining since and the lawns a swamp, a bit greener but we need some sun.


----------



## Kiashuma

Mtpagey said:


> I'm after some advice from you guys.
> 
> Having just recently bought my first house I'm really wanting to get my grass whipped into shape. I can't upload any of my pictures to this post since photobucket/imageshack is blocked at my work but I'll describe my basic issue.
> 
> The weather hasn't been tropical in fife as off late but then again it hasn't been relentless rain either. The house i've bought lies on a street which basically sits on a north/south line and the back garden is on the west side so gets any sun for most of the day. Moss has taken over the grass pretty much, probably a mix of wet winter weather and lack of proper care from the previous owners. When i stand on the majority of the grass at the moment the ground is really spongey and soft underfoot.
> 
> There seems to be a real lack of drainage - which I'm guessing has allowed moss to grow, in turn holding more water... So initially the plan was to let it dry out then scarify it and aerate it afterwards.
> 
> My issue is that I dont know how long it would take to dry out, if it ever will. Will it be too damaging to scarify if its not bone dry? (I had a Black and Decker GD300 arrive today so with it being adjustable I could scarify in stages)
> 
> There are some stepping stones in the lawn which I'm going to remove. I did think of removing one, then digging down it to see what the soil is like underneath. The house is only 8 years old but with the lawn not being exactly flat it's like the water is seeping down and getting stuck under the slabs/grass
> 
> Any help/pointers would be good to try this year before i rip it out, flatten then start again next year :lol:
> 
> Pics as promised:
> 
> Thats a good rake, same as mine just branded differently. If your house is a new build there will be no garden drainage, looks like your having the same problems as me. I would use your rake when its dried out a bit, then apply a liquid moss killer and feed, i got a really good one from B&Q for about £6.
> 
> When you come to cut it don't cut it too short as this will help stop moss growth.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mtpagey said:


> I'm after some advice from you guys.....


I reckon drainage is your problem, the water just doesn't seem to be draining away, which is perhaps why you've got so much moss?

I would do as you suggested, dig a test hole a spade width and 2ft deep and see what kind of soil & sub base you have. Renewing the lawn might be a good idea, seeing as you've only recently moved in, that way you start ownership of your garden properly. You can even redesign the garden putting paths etc where you want them.

Worst case scenario is stripping the turf off, rotating the soil, add drainage such as grit/stones, add more top soil, rotate again, roll it to flatten it down, level with more soil and then lay new turf.

Sounds a lot of work but its fairly simple. If you go down that route then seek further advice here:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Kiashuma said:


> Good stuff, i put my feed down last Sunday, and its not stopped raining since and the lawns a swamp, a bit greener but we need some sun.


Been lucky here...bit of both. Perfect for weed and feed!


----------



## Mr Concours

jonnyMercUK said:


> I'd suggest getting some iron sulphate, that will kill everything that is bad in the grass in about a week. You will then need to scarify and possibly sow some seed.


THIS IS GOOD ADVICE,I'd use iron sulphate wait two weeks cut the lawn then scarify the lawn one way,cut it then scarify the across the way I'd just done.

Iron Sulphate 1 KG Tub - 200-500 Sq m - Sulphate of Iron lawn feed, conditioner and moss killer, Ferrous Sulphate, sulfate, ferromel 20: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## andy monty

Mr Concours said:


> THIS IS GOOD ADVICE,I'd use iron sulphate wait two weeks cut the lawn then scarify the lawn one way,cut it then scarify the across the way I'd just done.
> 
> Iron Sulphate 1 KG Tub - 200-500 Sq m - Sulphate of Iron lawn feed, conditioner and moss killer, Ferrous Sulphate, sulfate, ferromel 20: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


Thats expensive we just got 10kg for £17 from the local independent garden merchant 

depending what you read ranges between 10 and 40g per square metre we have about 200m2 of lawn so about 6kg to do that area....

http://www.howtogarden.ie/sulphate-iron-moss-control-lawns/

we hired a petrol scarrifier at the weekend having first dosed the grass a couple of times with

http://www.pitchcare.com/shop/turf-...smaster-renovator-pro-10-2-4-weed-killer.html

and ended up with 1 1/2 1 tonne builders sacks

then treated again with iron sulphate and grow more firtiliser to help recover the grass..

the petrol scarrifier cost £35 a day to hire and was a beast (130cc engine)

http://www.mountfieldlawnmowers.co.uk/garden-care/scarifiers/s38-38cm-lawn-scarifier.html


----------



## Moggytom

how do i get grass to grow were ive dug a hole, tried seeds but dont seem to be doing much ,.....


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Moggytom said:


> how do i get grass to grow were ive dug a hole, tried seeds but dont seem to be doing much ,.....


Have you done the right prep? Watered etc? Now isn't really the right time to sow seed - i'll be doing it in May.


----------



## Moggytom

Yeah watered every day. Think it's cause I didn't put any fertiliser down with it reading up about it on Google


----------



## realist

How big is the hole?


----------



## Waxamomo

Moggytom said:


> how do i get grass to grow were ive dug a hole, tried seeds but dont seem to be doing much ,.....


When did you put the seed down?


----------



## Mtpagey

Thanks for the advice guys :thumb:

Looks like a bit of experimenting is on the cards for this year and if need be can start afresh next year.


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Have you done the right prep? Watered etc? Now isn't really the right time to sow seed - i'll be doing it in May.


Its all in the prep :lol::lol:

I have some seed down just now, it will start growing when we get warmer temps.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Kiashuma said:


> Its all in the prep :lol::lol:
> 
> I have some seed down just now, it will start growing when we get warmer temps.


If one of these doesn't get it in the meantime.......


----------



## Kiashuma

slim_boy_fat said:


> If one of these doesn't get it in the meantime.......


Your not wrong, we have a friendly "big pigeon" as he is called, looks like a pigeon/cow cross he is massive


----------



## jonnyMercUK

slim_boy_fat said:


> If one of these doesn't get it in the meantime.......


Too true!!!

Some netting or something over the top would be a good idea.


----------



## realist

Mice love grass seed too:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

My potential new house has got a patio rear garden and I'm going to lay some grass.

What's the best way to go seed or turf?
My uncles lawn was seed and it is lovely.

Also being a north facing garden will that create issues?


----------



## realist

Is there much shading, if there is you should get some shade tolerant seed, turf will work out dearer and it's rare that it's made from quality seed:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

When we viewed it around half 5 the other day it was about 3/4 shade. Apart from that I don't know.

I'm going to find out the exact direction tomorrow


----------



## realist

What sort of size is it?


----------



## Moggytom

realist said:


> How big is the hole?


bout 3 ft by 3 ft

and about 2 weeks ago, will try it with fertaliser next i think


----------



## realist

Moggytom said:


> bout 3 ft by 3 ft
> 
> and about 2 weeks ago, will try it with fertaliser next i think


Try growing it in seed trays indoors, try to cover the seeds with 5mm of soil, should come up in 7-10 days, if not the seed is gone off.


----------



## Waxamomo

Moggytom said:


> bout 3 ft by 3 ft
> 
> and about 2 weeks ago, will try it with fertaliser next i think


It's still too early for seed i'm afraid. Wait another few weeks until the end of April and re-seed, they'll pop up no problem with no fertiliser required.

Rake the soil, spread the seed and re-rake gently, then water :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Dannbodge said:


> My potential new house has got a patio rear garden and I'm going to lay some grass.
> 
> What's the best way to go seed or turf?
> My uncles lawn was seed and it is lovely.
> 
> Also being a north facing garden will that create issues?


I have done both methods and both are hard work if say. Also depends what time of year, when I seeded I didn't really need to water however when i turfed, I was watering twice a day!

Obviously seeding is cheaper, the key is the prep - do that right and you will have a great lawn. (I'd get some decent seed though)


----------



## Darlofan

Any advice on dog friendly weed and feed? More specifically moss remover, I looked yesterday and none said use with pets. Thinking of a soluble one as this will water straight in. Getting grass back might be an issue though as I have a lot of moss where the sun doesn't get to much. Garden is south facing, not huge but through bottom is shaded by a high fence and 12ft conifers. Lawn down there is always damp and it takes a long dry spell before it totally dries out.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I wouldn't let the dog on after weed and feed - possibly do it in sections if you can and block it off for a week or so.

Plus you shouldn't walk on the weed and feed after applying as you get nasty black spots.


----------



## realist

I've never had a problem with pets eating weed and feed, they would have to eat a lot of it which they won't because of the smell.


----------



## Darlofan

Just found out Evergreen soluble says keep pets off till it's dry, so that'll be ok, I can do it while dog is away for weekend.

Going to aerate it this weekend and weed and feed to see if it helps.


----------



## Dannbodge

realist said:


> What sort of size is it?


The garden is 23' x 18' and we would be looking at around 1/4 being lawn.

The part we want grass was in the sun tonight when we viewed again


----------



## jonnyMercUK

This is the rear lawn after a 10 days of applying evergreen 4 in 1. You might be able to see where I'm planning on seeding....


----------



## Waxamomo

Darlofan said:


> Any advice on dog friendly weed and feed? More specifically moss remover, I looked yesterday and none said use with pets. Thinking of a soluble one as this will water straight in. Getting grass back might be an issue though as I have a lot of moss where the sun doesn't get to much. Garden is south facing, not huge but through bottom is shaded by a high fence and 12ft conifers. Lawn down there is always damp and it takes a long dry spell before it totally dries out.


I've always used this - http://www.tesco.com/direct/westland-lawn-feed-weed-moss-killer-box-80m2/620-4887.prd

I just keep the dog out the back garden for a couple of days and that's it. Sprinkle it on, water if it hasn't rained after a couple of days and let the dog back out. It'll kill all the moss and 90% of weeds.

I'd also get a bag of shade tolerant grass sees for the bottom of your garden and just throw a handfull on every couple of weeks through the summer :thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash

any tips for patches that the dog has had a wee on (female dog)


----------



## Natalie

Captain Pugwash said:


> any tips for patches that the dog has had a wee on (female dog)


http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-suppleme...1/mgreen-um-lawn-care-tablets-for-dogs-p-5280


----------



## realist

Dannbodge said:


> The garden is 23' x 18' and we would be looking at around 1/4 being lawn.
> 
> The part we want grass was in the sun tonight when we viewed again


Not a large area then, choices are- go to DIY/ garden centre for small amount of seed, or go onto pitchcare, larger quantities but better quality and value, hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

realist said:


> Not a large area then, choices are- go to DIY/ garden centre for small amount of seed, or go onto pitchcare, larger quantities but better quality and value, hope this helps:thumb:


Nope it's really small but we want some grass. Might end up with half being lawn.
Probably just go to a garden centre then.


----------



## realist

Still have a look on pitchcare, sometimes they do 1/2 bags, or have a sale on. The seed will keep for years as long as you store it away from frost and in a container that mice + rats can't get in to, they love it:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo

Captain Pugwash said:


> any tips for patches that the dog has had a wee on (female dog)


Mix fairy liquid in yourwatering can :thumb: If you see her doing the deed, a quick water with fairy liquid and job done :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

How's everyone who has put a feed on lawns looking? I have a feeling i have done it a bit early, front lawn is coming good but back is not great at all.


----------



## danboy

Hi guys I am after some tips for my lawn my garden is quite big and I know it's never going to be perfect as I have 3 Staffordshire bull terriers

I have owned our house for just over 3 years when we moved in it was out of control so I started to chop it all down and start again



















This is today so much done and a usable lawn I have loads of weeds and as I have the dogs I needs some advice on what to do


----------



## ChuckH

danboy said:


> Hi guys I am after some tips for my lawn my garden is quite big and I know it's never going to be perfect as I have 3 Staffordshire bull terriers
> 
> I have owned our house for just over 3 years when we moved in it was out of control so I started to chop it all down and start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today so much done and a usable lawn I have loads of weeds and as I have the dogs I needs some advice on what to do


Dunno about yer lawn butyou want to get some chippings on that flat roof to protect it from the sun... Chippings reflect the sun and will save that felt from bubbling !


----------



## danboy

thanks but that roof is long gone knocked it down an built a double extension


----------



## realist

Keep hitting it with weed and feed and keep cutting it, you'll be surprised how it will pick up


----------



## LeadFarmer

danboy, thats a great sized garden. Shame to loose all those mature trees though.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Kiashuma said:


> How's everyone who has put a feed on lawns looking? I have a feeling i have done it a bit early, front lawn is coming good but back is not great at all.


Mine is looking great!!!

Everyone is commenting on it haha


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Use iron sulphate then rake all the black out. Mentioned it a couple of pages back


----------



## [email protected]

This is my problem after a cut and a starter rake, im guessing more rake and a good top dress and reseed.

Any other suggestions gratefully received.
Thanks.


----------



## realist

Treat it and see what happens


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Grass looks dead to me. You might have to give it a good scarify then lay some more seed


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Mine is looking great!!!
> 
> Everyone is commenting on it haha


:devil::lol::lol:

Mine is coming good too now, we had tropical temps yesterday (11 deg) and it seems to have got it growing and greening up nicely :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Think I've done something wrong  put lawn feed and weed down 4 days ago and was looking good en till we put a shed up and walked all over it and now it's gone black in a few places. How can I fix this


----------



## Kiashuma

Moggytom said:


> Think I've done something wrong  put lawn feed and weed down 4 days ago and was looking good en till we put a shed up and walked all over it and now it's gone black in a few places. How can I fix this


Its best not to walk on it for a while, if you do it burns it and leaves black.

I would water the lawn a bit unless you have rain forecast.


----------



## Moggytom

Been on Google looking at the stuff since posting that and appears not the only one to have that problem. I did water it last night a bit and might do again when I get home. Hopefully not killed it and will grow backover new few weeks .....


----------



## ChuckH

I put non scorching Scott's Lawn builder down two weeks ago which has improved the lawn .. 
My question is is can I put some more down now ?? It's a feed only not a weed or moss killer and as above its non scorching. .. 

Thanks. !!


----------



## Moggytom

ChuckH said:


> I put non scorching Scott's Lawn builder down two weeks ago which has improved the lawn ..
> My question is is can I put some more down now ?? It's a feed only not a weed or moss killer and as above its non scorching. ..
> 
> Thanks. !!


Got a link to what you put down ? I might be able to put some on top to help bring it back to life


----------



## ChuckH

Sorry don't have a link but it's Scott's lawn builder just the plain stuff with no weed or moss killer in it and it says non scorch on the bag....


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> I put non scorching Scott's Lawn builder down two weeks ago which has improved the lawn ..
> My question is is can I put some more down now ?? It's a feed only not a weed or moss killer and as above its non scorching. ..
> 
> Thanks. !!


Why are you wanting to put more down? It shouldn't really need it unless you did something different to the instructions.


----------



## ChuckH

Moggytom said:


> Got a link to what you put down ? I might be able to put some on top to help bring it back to life


Found the stuff I used on Ebay.. Below is the link. I bought it from a garden centre on offer at 21 quid.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCOTTS-LA...rden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item5d425d262a


----------



## ChuckH

jonnyMercUK said:


> Why are you wanting to put more down? It shouldn't really need it unless you did something different to the instructions.


For no other reason than to continue trying to improve the lawn ..

But I wonder if to much feed can do damage ?

Im really enjoying the garden now and have never had an interest in it before so all information is gratefully received !! ...............:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## realist

I would leave 6 weeks between applications:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

realist said:


> I would leave 6 weeks between applications:thumb:


Can I ask why ?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> Can I ask why ?


Yeh I'd leave it 4-6 weeks. All the feed will still be in the soil. Needs time before you re apply


----------



## realist

ChuckH said:


> Can I ask why ?


Because most treatments say apply every 6-8 weeks :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Moggytom said:


> Been on Google looking at the stuff since posting that and appears not the only one to have that problem. I did water it last night a bit and might do again when I get home. Hopefully not killed it and will grow backover new few weeks .....


It will grow back mate, keep watering it takes a bit of time tho.


----------



## Kiashuma

ChuckH said:


> For no other reason than to continue trying to improve the lawn ..
> 
> But I wonder if to much feed can do damage ?
> 
> Im really enjoying the garden now and have never had an interest in it before so all information is gratefully received !! ...............:thumb::thumb::thumb:


I only feed mine twice a year, 3 times at most. I put the same feed on early April and only really in the last few days have i noticed a difference in the lawn.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Kiashuma said:


> It will grow back mate, keep watering it takes a bit of time tho.


I'd recommend using a sprinkler and leaving it on for a couple of hours a day.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Kiashuma said:


> I only feed mine twice a year, 3 times at most. I put the same feed on early April and only really in the last few days have i noticed a difference in the lawn.


Ditto :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

I think that the single most impactive thing you can do to improve the look of your lawn (apart from mowing) is to re-edge/shape it.

In some areas of my lawn the grass was creeping into the borders, and some of the edges of the lawn had bald patches where plants had grown over the edge and deprived it of light. It was beginning to look untidy so Ive just spent the last hour re-edging it to give a nice sharp defined edge. Seeing as I plan redesign my garden and lay a new lawn this year, I've not bothered scarifying/weeding/feeding as it will all be dug up hopefully some time soon....




























Even Mr Robin agrees ...


----------



## Kiashuma

Here's mine after a cut and tidy up Monday evening.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Kiashuma said:


> Here's mine after a cut and tidy up Monday evening.


Nice! Grass does look better a bit longer!


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Nice! Grass does look better a bit longer!


Yes i do keep it a little longer than i would like, it was laid by the house builder and it is not the best. Keeping it a bit longer seems to cut down on moss too.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Stripes seem to be stronger with longer grass using my atco


----------



## ChuckH

Being an ultimate tool fiend Im looking at getting an Allett 17K Kensington mower.. Really getting into this gardening thing !

Question is is it worth going for the 10 blade cassette ? If you look on Alletts website they offer extremely good prices for the machines and the cassettes we talked about early in this thread....


----------



## slim_boy_fat

ChuckH said:


> .....Question is is it worth going for the 10 blade cassette ?


Only if you're aiming for a bowling/golf green height of cut. The more blades on the cylinder, the more it struggles on longer grass height (without 'clogging').


----------



## LeadFarmer

I guess you would use the 10 blade cylinder if cutting the grass frequently, so it doesn't get too long. Id love there full set Lawncare System -aerator, dethatcher, scarifier, brush etc. Shame my lawn isn't bigger!


----------



## ChuckH

slim_boy_fat said:


> Only if you're aiming for a bowling/golf green height of cut. The more blades on the cylinder, the more it struggles on longer grass height (without 'clogging').


Thanks that's worth knowing !! My Suffolk has five blades and the Allett has six in standard form so maybe I will see a difference anyway..


----------



## ChuckH

For those with Qualcast machines and considering fitting a ten blade cassette you can get a brand new one from the Suffolk group for roughly £150 depending on width.. They make more than that on EBay and some companies charge around 150 to sharpen and set up your old cassette !!! 
New six blade cassettes are a bit cheaper ..


----------



## Mtpagey

Question on hollow tine aeration guys...

I spent a few hours doing lines the other day with my manual aerator, only probelm being that if i'm to do the whole of the grass I'll be at it for the rest of the year!

Is hollow tining only meant to be for worst affected areas? Thats the bit I've done but was thinking i could get a solid tine roller and do the rest of the grass...?


----------



## realist

Could you give more details like size of lawn and the problems you have with it?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mtpagey said:


> Question on hollow tine aeration guys...
> 
> I spent a few hours doing lines the other day with my manual aerator, only probelm being that if i'm to do the whole of the grass I'll be at it for the rest of the year!
> 
> Is hollow tining only meant to be for worst affected areas? Thats the bit I've done but was thinking i could get a solid tine roller and do the rest of the grass...?


Takes ages doesn't it. For a large lawn you could hire a mechanical aerator for the day. Don't forget to brush sand/loam into the holes to assist drainage.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Had all my mowers out yesterday, hadn't used the cylinders so far. I need to sell one of them as I've no room for three. Id like to keep the larger cylinder but my lawn isn't really big enough for it, but its a great machine.


----------



## realist

Some serious mowers there mate


----------



## Guest

What the Qualcast petrol mowers like? I'm seriously considering a 35s from ebay.


----------



## LeadFarmer

BareFacedGeek said:


> What the Qualcast petrol mowers like? I'm seriously considering a 35s from ebay.


If your lawn is big enough it's a great mower, but it's a heavy beast. Lots if attachments available for the larger sizes - brush, aerator, scarifier etc.


----------



## Mtpagey

realist said:


> Could you give more details like size of lawn and the problems you have with it?


The lawn is near enough 26' wide and 32' long. Beginning of the story is back on post 130 - here



LeadFarmer said:


> Takes ages doesn't it. For a large lawn you could hire a mechanical aerator for the day. Don't forget to brush sand/loam into the holes to assist drainage.


Its going to take forever! Think your suggestion of the mechanical one is the way to go :thumb:

To bring things up to date after the gorgeous weather we had over the long weekend there. I got myself a new toy



and gave the grass a well deserved trim



After my apparent drainage issues (see post 130) i did some investigating :speechles:

Initially lifting one slab because it was loose, I let the sand dry. Poked around in it and realised there was concrete underneath 



After lifting some more slabs I found it wasn't concrete but another layer of slabs. As you can see there are two layers 



which kept going...




right under the edge of the grass as I found out when my aerator kept hitting solid objects near the edge



So we're now at this stage - all for the sake of a moss free lawn :wall:


----------



## LeadFarmer

^^^ I bet thats sending you mad!! Your doing the right thing though, rip it out and start over again. The mechanical aerators look a bit like this..


----------



## Kiashuma

Its going to take forever! Think your suggestion of the mechanical one is the way to go :thumb:

To bring things up to date after the gorgeous weather we had over the long weekend there. I got myself a new toy


Initially lifting one slab because it was loose, I let the sand dry. Poked around in it and realised there was concrete underneath 



After lifting some more slabs I found it wasn't concrete but another layer of slabs. As you can see there are two layers 



which kept going...



right under the edge of the grass as I found out when my aerator kept hitting solid objects near the edge


So we're now at this stage - all for the sake of a moss free lawn :wall:


Great lawnmower looks like mine. I wonder who turfed over slabbing :wall::wall:


----------



## realist

Those manual hollow tine aerators are a pain because they are forever clogging up. Mechanical ones work well but will only go about 3 inches deep. The best way is to do it with a fork. Stand on a plank, get the fork in as deep as it will go, wiggle it around to make the holes bigger and heave back on it until you see the surface raising slightly. Do the whole lawn like this then cover with sand and brush into the holes until they're full. DO NOT USE BUILDERS SAND because it probably contains lime. It also has fines and sharps which bind together with cement in the building process, so if you use it on your garden it will bind with the soil and make a patio. The type of sand you need will have same size granuals, down here we can't get it locally so I use kiln dried sand, the type used on block paving. Looking at your lawn I think you need the proper stuff which you can get from pitchcare for about £120/tonne, not cheap.


----------



## fifer807

Purchased a cheap (£35) push mower today frim B and Q. What a difference. No faffing around with the rats nest of cable. Easy to use. Better finish and it doesnt blow the clippings or bark edging everywhere. I only got it to see the difference and i will probably never use a hover mower again.


----------



## LeadFarmer

realist said:


> The best way is to do it with a fork...


The problem with using a fork is that when making the holes it can compact the soil around it as it pushes the soil away from it. At least a hollow tine removes a core of soil. Im on heavy clay soil and my hollow tine aerator is a bugger for clogging up, making it difficult to use. When I lay my new lawn I'm going to vastly improve the soil & drainage to make life easier.


----------



## realist

You are technically correct about forking but by heaving back on it you will be replicating the action of a vertidrainer which has been probably the major breakthrough of the turfcare industry in the last 20 years, unfortunately they need a 30+hp tractor, so probably not an option for the op due to access.


----------



## christhesparky

Lidl are selling manual scarifiers from thursday this week

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-4F994CE0-AB25C82E/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=283


----------



## LeadFarmer

realist said:


> You are technically correct about forking but by heaving back on it you will be replicating the action of a vertidrainer which has been probably the major breakthrough of the turfcare industry in the last 20 years, unfortunately they need a 30+hp tractor, so probably not an option for the op due to access.


I think the simple solution is to make the wife do it, whilst supervising from the patio on a sun lounger, chilled beer in hand.


----------



## realist

Your dead right there but I have never had that happen, the point I would like to get across is that for most people there is no easy/Quick solution but if you have a large area with easy access machinery is available.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

LeadFarmer said:


> I think the simple solution is to make the wife do it, whilst supervising from the patio on a sun lounger, chilled beer in hand.


Let your wife in the garden...very brave!


----------



## LeadFarmer

jonnymercuk said:


> let your wife in the garden...very brave!


True


----------



## realist

Mine only comes out for wine or sunbathing :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

She has to be let out the cellar every now and again


----------



## ceejay

LeadFarmer said:


> If your lawn is big enough it's a great mower, but it's a heavy beast. Lots if attachments available for the larger sizes - brush, aerator, scarifier etc.


Are these cassettes the QX quick release cassettes?

I've got the Atco branded machine, same as your qualcast one I believe. I've got a 10 blader and a scarifier but I don't think I've ever seen an aerator cassette.
Do you know if you can get them then, would be good to have.


----------



## LeadFarmer

ceejay said:


> Are these cassettes the QX quick release cassettes?
> 
> I've got the Atco branded machine, same as your qualcast one I believe. I've got a 10 blader and a scarifier but I don't think I've ever seen an aerator cassette.
> Do you know if you can get them then, would be good to have.


Have a look here buddy..

http://www.justlawnmowers.co.uk/lawnmowers/cylinder-lawnmower-replacement-cassettes.htm

This one fits Allet, Atco & Webb..

http://www.mowermagic.co.uk/acatalo..._Aerator_Quick_Change_Cartridge_17in_750.html

Or this...

http://www.justlawnmowers.co.uk/law...-kensington-14k-petrol-cylinder-lawnmower.htm

I think most of the main brands - Atco, Qualcast, Suffolk, Webb etc are all now made by the same company and just re badged? Certainly seems that way.


----------



## stu...

fifer807 said:


> Purchased a cheap (£35) push mower today frim B and Q. What a difference. No faffing around with the rats nest of cable. Easy to use. Better finish and it doesnt blow the clippings or bark edging everywhere. I only got it to see the difference and i will probably never use a hover mower again.


I assume you have the same one as me, I bought it last year and for the money its really good although I wish it would go a little higher as I want longer grass sometimes. Like you said not having to get a cable out to mow the lawn makes big difference.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Not had chance to look at this thread for a week or so i've been too busy cutting the lawns! 

After weed and feed a month ago i've had to cut every 2/3 days - it's gone crazy! Should slow down a bit now as I can see the feed is slipping through the sandy soil and the grass is not as green.

Will probably give it a rake at the weekend. I have 3 attachments for my Atco: the standard cassette - the 10 blade cassette - and a lawn rake (which works very well actually!)


----------



## Kiashuma

Seems to have been a growing time for the lawn, did mine again last night, only did it Monday last week too. Looking good still to. Some bits in the back to fix, still a little brown in patches.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Mine has a few blades of dead grass in already! definitely time for the lawn rake!


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Mine has a few blades of dead grass in already! definitely time for the lawn rake!


Mine to, this lawn detailing is hard work :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Kiashuma said:


> Mine to, this lawn detailing is hard work :lol:


I scarified it about 2 months ago as well!


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> I scarified it about 2 months ago as well!


I did mine mid march, really needs done again but might leave it i will see if i get a chance.


----------



## davo3587

Still trying to get the patches that don't get any sun to grow anything.









I have used a pitch fork to aerate the grass and used some tuff grass seeds and the today added 4 in 1.


----------



## realist

Don't use weed and feed on new grass or seed, you'll kill it.


----------



## LeadFarmer

davo3587 said:


> Still trying to get the patches that don't get any sun to grow anything.
> 
> View attachment 36843
> 
> 
> I have used a pitch fork to aerate the grass and used some tuff grass seeds and the today added 4 in 1.


Id say that patch needs raking over to loosen the soil, before seeding. It looks quite compacted. But if its getting heavy foot traffic from the kids then its got no chance.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Both cut today, back garden looks great at the minute, the weed and feed has run right through the front lawn - no where near as green as the back.

Our little pup was loving the front lawn though.


----------



## LeadFarmer

That looks great jonny:thumb:


----------



## realist

Looks good mate:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Only downside is the pup isn't ****ing his leg up yet so there are some nasty stains on the grass


----------



## LeadFarmer

jonnyMercUK said:


> Only downside is the pup isn't ****ing his leg up yet so there are some nasty stains on the grass


My Labradors don't always ****c their legs, but I have a strict rule of not letting them in my garden. Which means I have to take them out for short walks about 4 or 5 times a day.


----------



## djgregory

Any idea what to use to kill Moss? Used a moss killer and then scarified a few days later which reduced it significantly but there is still a large ammount of moss. 

The area is often shaded by garages so can get damp a lot.


----------



## davelincs

I have found that lawn sand does a very good job on moss


----------



## jonnyMercUK

djgregory said:


> Any idea what to use to kill Moss? Used a moss killer and then scarified a few days later which reduced it significantly but there is still a large ammount of moss.
> 
> The area is often shaded by garages so can get damp a lot.


If you read a bit further back, I suggested iron sulphate to kill moss :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Lawn looks great Jonny, my feed seems to have died back too now. Yours looks very well.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

LeadFarmer said:


> My Labradors don't always ****c their legs, but I have a strict rule of not letting them in my garden. Which means I have to take them out for short walks about 4 or 5 times a day.


I've tried to tell myself the front lawn will be kept nice but the back is dog friendly! Still cringe when he wees on it haha!

Although there is a rough area of grass when he seems to like.


----------



## fifer807

> Originally posted by[/B]Stu[/B]
> I assume you have the same one as me, I bought it last year and for the money its really good although I wish it would go a little higher as I want longer grass sometimes. Like you said not having to get a cable out to mow the lawn makes big difference.


Probably. My lawn is growing in patches at the moment so I have not really had any height issues yet, im just waiting untill its all at max cut height. I only purchased the cheap one to try and will probably get a wider one soon as the width of cut isnt great but still so much easier. In fact I dont mind cutting the lawn now, its almost enjoyable compared to the flymo. I have no problems leaving the cut too long and breaking the 1/3 rule anymore, when I see a patch is getting high out comes the pusher and the job is done. Midweek cuts no problem any more. Before it was only ever at weekends.


----------



## nogrille

new turf, it's the only way sometimes

__
https://flic.kr/p/14103353475


----------



## dillinja999

we use honda 536d for work, drive springs dont last too long though xD


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Can anyone recommend a slow release fertiliser?


----------



## andy monty

jonnyMercUK said:


> Can anyone recommend a slow release fertiliser?


growmore....

http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/grow-...ersal_plant_foods/Verve-Growmore-10kg-9426538

or bottle your own urine (male pee only) and use that


----------



## jonnyMercUK

andy monty said:


> growmore....
> 
> http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/grow-...ersal_plant_foods/Verve-Growmore-10kg-9426538
> 
> or bottle your own urine (male pee only) and use that


"For flowers, fruit and vegetables"


----------



## LeadFarmer

andy monty said:


> or bottle your own urine (male pee only) and use that


Male urine, or as gardeners call it - 'Gardeners Gold':thumb: Ive been known to secretly **** on my compost when nobodys looking


----------



## LeadFarmer

jonnyMercUK said:


> Can anyone recommend a slow release fertiliser?


When planting any plant in my garden I usually add a hand full of growmore, a handful of chicken manure pellets and a scattering of blood, fish & bone.


----------



## andy monty

jonnyMercUK said:


> "For flowers, fruit and vegetables"


and?

its a NPK firt like most others on the market its cheap and feeds the grass ok grass doesn't need much of the P and K but it works......

https://www.lawnuk.com/shop/10kg-growmore-fertiliser-tub-vitax

http://gardenerscorner.co.uk/forum/threads/lawn-grass-improvers-waste-of-money.33601/

http://uktv.co.uk/home/item/aid/71


----------



## ChuckH

Has anyone used that Miracle grow patch magic ? I put some down over two weeks ago over a couple of soft patches where there was no grass .. Patches are only small about 3 or 4 inches across.. I softened the ground a bit with a garden fork and spread the stuff over..... Not one blade of grass has grown.. Ive kept it well watered but not too much...

The stuff is supposed to grow even if spread on concrete but it hasn't so much as sprung one blade and our ground is fantastic here in the vale of Evesham...

Puzzled I am .........


----------



## organisys

ChuckH said:


> Has anyone used that Miracle grow patch magic ? I put some down over two weeks ago over a couple of soft patches where there was no grass .. Patches are only small about 3 or 4 inches across.. I softened the ground a bit with a garden fork and spread the stuff over..... Not one blade of grass has grown.. Ive kept it well watered but not too much...
> 
> The stuff is supposed to grow even if spread on concrete but it hasn't so much as sprung one blade and our ground is fantastic here in the vale of Evesham...
> 
> Puzzled I am .........


Give it 6-8 weeks, keep it moist only. do not saturate.


----------



## Kiashuma

ChuckH said:


> Has anyone used that Miracle grow patch magic ? I put some down over two weeks ago over a couple of soft patches where there was no grass .. Patches are only small about 3 or 4 inches across.. I softened the ground a bit with a garden fork and spread the stuff over..... Not one blade of grass has grown.. Ive kept it well watered but not too much...
> 
> The stuff is supposed to grow even if spread on concrete but it hasn't so much as sprung one blade and our ground is fantastic here in the vale of Evesham...
> 
> Puzzled I am .........


Yep, its rubbish, tried it last year. I got a B&Q own brand one this year, worked a treat :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Can anyone recommend a slow release fertiliser?


How's the lawn? Im not impressed with mine, we have had lots of rain and i have alot of dead brown patches :wall:


----------



## Darlofan

ChuckH said:


> Has anyone used that Miracle grow patch magic ? I put some down over two weeks ago over a couple of soft patches where there was no grass .. Patches are only small about 3 or 4 inches across.. I softened the ground a bit with a garden fork and spread the stuff over..... Not one blade of grass has grown.. Ive kept it well watered but not too much...
> 
> The stuff is supposed to grow even if spread on concrete but it hasn't so much as sprung one blade and our ground is fantastic here in the vale of Evesham...
> 
> Puzzled I am .........


Yeah i tried it last year and got sod all


----------



## Maniac

I had really bad patches at the start of the year where moss had grown then died over winter. I did as mentioned above, B&Q shady garden grass. Raked off the moss. Raked up an inch of muck then mixed the seed with some top soil and sprinkled that all over the shop. Its taken several weeks but the patches are knitting back together nicely now with just the occasional water when I've noticed the soil get a bit dry. Chances are its not going to be great until next year but I've learned my lesson on moss maintenance now!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Kiashuma said:


> How's the lawn? Im not impressed with mine, we have had lots of rain and i have alot of dead brown patches :wall:


Yep my front lawn sees the sun all day, then not much rain just burns it. The sprinkler will be coming out very soon!

However, the back lawn looks fantastic.


----------



## hudson0804

Sorry to hijack a thread but i wondered if any of you buddy gardeners could settle my mind.

I have a raised lawn form the patio, some 6-8 inches above the slabs.

Its currently edged with what looks to be a length of wood and something similar tothese attached (http://www.tuin.co.uk/images/D/picket-lawn-edging.jpg) - the chap i purchased the house was a have a go diy hero.

Any how, these things are rotten - badly, and look a mess.

I want to swap them out for osmething but i'm fairly clueless int he garden ways. I've googled lawn edging and found thing sthat will give a nice neat finish but not sure if they're suitable.

Because the grass is raised is there any problems i should think about before purchasing some new edging/border?

I've probably been a bit vague but thanks in advance.

H


----------



## jonnyMercUK

hudson0804 said:


> Sorry to hijack a thread but i wondered if any of you buddy gardeners could settle my mind.
> 
> I have a raised lawn form the patio, some 6-8 inches above the slabs.
> 
> Its currently edged with what looks to be a length of wood and something similar tothese attached (http://www.tuin.co.uk/images/D/picket-lawn-edging.jpg) - the chap i purchased the house was a have a go diy hero.
> 
> Any how, these things are rotten - badly, and look a mess.
> 
> I want to swap them out for osmething but i'm fairly clueless int he garden ways. I've googled lawn edging and found thing sthat will give a nice neat finish but not sure if they're suitable.
> 
> Because the grass is raised is there any problems i should think about before purchasing some new edging/border?
> 
> I've probably been a bit vague but thanks in advance.
> 
> H


Don't think you should have any issues - what about getting a railway sleeper?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

This is your answer https://www.everedge.co.uk/Scripts/everedge/default.asp

*Pricey* if you have a lot to do, but excellent product. I used it to contain gravel around my shed....does what it says 'on the tin'......:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

slim_boy_fat said:


> This is your answer https://www.everedge.co.uk/Scripts/everedge/default.asp
> 
> *Pricey* if you have a lot to do, but excellent product. I used it to contain gravel around my shed....does what it says 'on the tin'......:thumb:


I have a few packs of Everedge ready to install in my garden, It looks a great product and easy to use.


----------



## hudson0804

jonnyMercUK said:


> Don't think you should have any issues - what about getting a railway sleeper?


I had consider sleepers, but not sure what to use to secure them down.

That everedge stuff looks the trick.

I'll have a look and let you guys know how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## jonnyMercUK

So the Atco has gone for a WELL NEEDED service. It was stuck in my father-in-laws garage for 5 years, he gave it to me and started first time! However, it's started to tire, the carb needs cleaning, both cassettes needs sharpening along with the bottom blade. Will need some re-adjusting also.

I really should have taken it sooner as the company who services it, the owner is one of my best friends!

Anyone else had theirs serviced? Last time I took the hayter it was like a new mower when I got it back.


----------



## organisys

jonnyMercUK said:


> Yep my front lawn sees the sun all day, then not much rain just burns it. The sprinkler will be coming out very soon!
> 
> However, the back lawn looks fantastic.


If there is a dry spell then either don't mow or if you have adjustable cut height, leave it longer, at least an inch or more.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

organisys said:


> If there is a dry spell then either don't mow or if you have adjustable cut height, leave it longer, at least an inch or more.


I was thinking the same...as in a previous post the mower is in for service now anyway


----------



## ceejay

jonnyMercUK said:


> So the Atco has gone for a WELL NEEDED service. It was stuck in my father-in-laws garage for 5 years, he gave it to me and started first time! However, it's started to tire, the carb needs cleaning, both cassettes needs sharpening along with the bottom blade. Will need some re-adjusting also.
> 
> I really should have taken it sooner as the company who services it, the owner is one of my best friends!
> 
> Anyone else had theirs serviced? Last time I took the hayter it was like a new mower when I got it back.


Snap, my Atco machine in for its first service in 5 years. Due back tomorrow so quite looking forward to seeing what it's like.
It's a 10 blade cassette as well so should be quite good.


----------



## Lloyd71

ChuckH said:


> Has anyone used that Miracle grow patch magic ? I put some down over two weeks ago over a couple of soft patches where there was no grass .. Patches are only small about 3 or 4 inches across.. I softened the ground a bit with a garden fork and spread the stuff over..... Not one blade of grass has grown.. Ive kept it well watered but not too much...
> 
> The stuff is supposed to grow even if spread on concrete but it hasn't so much as sprung one blade and our ground is fantastic here in the vale of Evesham...
> 
> Puzzled I am .........


I used it at our old house and it worked a treat. Thick grass was growing within a few weeks and it filled the areas it was applied to nice and evenly. It even started growing on the manhole cover on the lawn.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ceejay said:


> Snap, my Atco machine in for its first service in 5 years. Due back tomorrow so quite looking forward to seeing what it's like.
> It's a 10 blade cassette as well so should be quite good.


Should be like a new machine I hope!


----------



## Lloyd71

Also bought one of these last week to replace my crappy cheapo Argos job:










It's nowhere near as fancy as some of the stuff in this thread but it does the job perfectly and has plenty of grass storage which is a massive plus in my garden. At the minute we're still trying to get through all the weeds and crap and need to level the grass out a LOT due to rabbit holes and ant hill mounds everywhere. Trouble is every time you do something the 4 rabbits we get in our garden appear and start digging it up again. :lol:

EDIT: Here's what I've had to deal with at the back:










The front has deep tyre tracks from parking the car on the grass and huge overgrown areas the other side of the turning circle. All of these will be tackled with time!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Id have the rabbit problem solved within days...


----------



## hudson0804

Lloyd71 said:


> Also bought one of these last week to replace my crappy cheapo Argos job:


I have the same mower.

Had it for about 3 years now and its conked out on me, i think the motors burnt out - to be confirmed.

It was a good little mower too, my only gripe... the "ergo" grip handles.. they left me with wrist ache after an hours use - rather large lawn.

Not saying its going to happen but be meticulous on the upkeep of the mower, clean and re-lube (ohh err).


----------



## Lloyd71

hudson0804 said:


> I have the same mower.
> 
> Had it for about 3 years now and its conked out on me, i think the motors burnt out - to be confirmed.
> 
> It was a good little mower too, my only gripe... the "ergo" grip handles.. they left me with wrist ache after an hours use - rather large lawn.
> 
> Not saying its going to happen but be meticulous on the upkeep of the mower, clean and re-lube (ohh err).


I'll definitely keep an eye on it, cheers for the heads up. I love the ergo-grip handles myself, no signs of wrist ache at all after a 4 hour marathon of doing the front and back lawns! :thumb:

It took longer than expected due to the sheer length of the grass out the front:










I still haven't finished the long stip along the driveway


----------



## Kiashuma

hudson0804 said:


> I have the same mower.
> 
> Had it for about 3 years now and its conked out on me, i think the motors burnt out - to be confirmed.
> 
> It was a good little mower too, my only gripe... the "ergo" grip handles.. they left me with wrist ache after an hours use - rather large lawn.
> 
> Not saying its going to happen but be meticulous on the upkeep of the mower, clean and re-lube (ohh err).


Funny you say that, i have a cheaper model, the rotak 34 mower and i think the motors just gone on mine Tuesday night, there was a funny smell, like burning clutch and the motor noise changed so i stopped.

Whats the warrenty with these do you know?

Cheers


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I think i'd be strimming that before I use an electric mower on that length of grass.


----------



## ceejay

jonnyMercUK said:


> Should be like a new machine I hope!


Well it was like a new machine.......only trouble was they left my machine at some random house, it was the same number of house but totally wrong street. This was despite my machine having a tag with my name, number and address very clearly printed on it!! WTF

Luckily the person who came home to find a random machine lying was good enough to call me last night and tell me they'd found a machine in their garden and I was able to nip round and get it.

Even still.....WTF


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ceejay said:


> Well it was like a new machine.......only trouble was they left my machine at some random house, it was the same number of house but totally wrong street. This was despite my machine having a tag with my name, number and address very clearly printed on it!! WTF
> 
> Luckily the person who came home to find a random machine lying was good enough to call me last night and tell me they'd found a machine in their garden and I was able to nip round and get it.
> 
> Even still.....WTF


Haha I mean... whoops! :doublesho


----------



## hudson0804

Kiashuma said:


> Funny you say that, i have a cheaper model, the rotak 34 mower and i think the motors just gone on mine Tuesday night, there was a funny smell, like burning clutch and the motor noise changed so i stopped.
> 
> Whats the warrenty with these do you know?
> 
> Cheers


I havent yet investigated but a quick google would suggest 2 years.

Mine was pretty much the same scenario.

Motor sound changed pitch then stuttered then stopped.

Felt the casing and it was a wee toasty.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Lloyd71 said:


>


Lovely house and gardens:thumb: Im wondering if a petrol mower would last longer with that kind of use? One with auto drive. Would the motor on an electric mower struggle over time? Im not saying I'm right, just wondering.


----------



## Lloyd71

LeadFarmer said:


> Lovely house and gardens:thumb: Im wondering if a petrol mower would last longer with that kind of use? One with auto drive. Would the motor on an electric mower struggle over time? Im not saying I'm right, just wondering.


Thanks! I want to get the driveway gravel re-done at some point. You're probably right about the petrol mower, I was thinking that myself, I might end up getting one eventually. The thick stuff was dealt with by using a strimmer first but now all that has gone the mower should be able to handle it until I upgrade.


----------



## mrbloke

You could build a really nice garage with that amount of land!


----------



## LeadFarmer

mrbloke said:


> You could build a really nice garage with that amount of land!


But then he wouldn't have as much lawn to cut. I guess a man needs his lawn & garage. And shed. With a fridge inside:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

mrbloke said:


> You could build a really nice garage with that amount of land!


It used to have a huge garage but the owner converted it in to an annexe. It's a shame we can't add a garage as it's rented while we save up for somewhere after selling our house on the mainland. The place we end up buying will definitely have a garage, no doubt about that.


----------



## ceejay

jonnyMercUK said:


> Haha I mean... whoops! :doublesho


Was a big whoops and then a haha when I got it back right enough, but seriously what a shower of jokers!!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

May not need the fertiliser, all this rain is helping the burnt grass.


----------



## ChuckH

Our lawn which was doing really well but over the last week has slowed growth and has lost the super green colour it had and is yellowing . Is this down to too much rain and little sun ?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> Our lawn which was doing really well but over the last week has slowed growth and has lost the super green colour it had and is yellowing . Is this down to too much rain and little sun ?


Have you treated it this season?


----------



## sanchez

Mines the same, Has recently started yellowing, Think i may need to feed it.

Any recommendations on fertilisers?


----------



## robertdon777

If anyone lives near Sutton Coldfield in Brum and wants a perfect lawn I can vouch for Jim Potter and Greensleeves.

They are a franchise for lawn care but Jim is an absolute perfectionist when it comes to lawns. His own (he's a family friend) is like a bowling green, its jaw dropping. He used to sell agricultural machines but instead of retiring started the franchise to do what he loves best...lawns. He says his is poor compared to some he looks after, I'd love a poor lawn like his, its better than my carpet!

Cannot recommend him enough.

http://www.greensleeves-uk.com/franchises/suttoncoldfield/


----------



## ChuckH

jonnyMercUK said:


> Have you treated it this season?


Yes once.. Might feed it again if it ever stops raining !!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I was thinking the same - got loads of feed left. Yours has probably just fallen through like mine.


----------



## ChuckH

jonnyMercUK said:


> I was thinking the same - got loads of feed left. Yours has probably just fallen through like mine.


After a bit of advice from one of those green finger chaps that come round and treat your lawns I today aerated my lawn.. I did it with a fork in the old fashioned way which the fellah recommended..

He told me while the ones we can buy with short spikes on a roller type thing were ok they simply do not go deep enough or lift the grass up like a fork does.. Blooming hell its hard slow work mind !. I could not believe how wet the soil is below the grass level ! Honestly its just so wet !

Any way it took 5 hours to do and I will leave it overnight and feed the lawn tomorrow and see how it goes..


----------



## LeadFarmer

ChuckH said:


> Any way it took 5 hours to do and I will leave it overnight and feed the lawn tomorrow and see how it goes..


Thats commitment mate:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> After a bit of advice from one of those green finger chaps that come round and treat your lawns I today aerated my lawn.. I did it with a fork in the old fashioned way which the fellah recommended..
> 
> He told me while the ones we can buy with short spikes on a roller type thing were ok they simply do not go deep enough or lift the grass up like a fork does.. Blooming hell its hard slow work mind !. I could not believe how wet the soil is below the grass level ! Honestly its just so wet !
> 
> Any way it took 5 hours to do and I will leave it overnight and feed the lawn tomorrow and see how it goes..


I use to do that, until.... I hit a root and it snapped!  Keep forgetting to go and buy another.


----------



## Kiashuma

Mine has gone yellow too, going to fork it soon, once it has dried out still really wet then may get another feed on it will see.


----------



## ChuckH

Kiashuma said:


> Mine has gone yellow too, going to fork it soon, once it has dried out still really wet then may get another feed on it will see.


Its easier to fork the lawn while its really wet.. Seems from what the 
chap says it will allow the roots to dry out and this will help it turn back green..


----------



## Kiashuma

ChuckH said:


> Its easier to fork the lawn while its really wet.. Seems from what the
> chap says it will allow the roots to dry out and this will help it turn back green..


Cheers, will get it done tomorrow night, good tip mate cheers :thumb:


----------



## honestman

Can anybody suggest a cure for 'crab grass'. I have various patches which have sprouted up this year which weren't there last.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

honestman said:


> Can anybody suggest a cure for 'crab grass'. I have various patches which have sprouted up this year which weren't there last.


Iron sulphate will get rid of that.


----------



## ceejay

Despite the hiccup of my machine getting dumped at the wrong address it came back in much better working order. The first couple of cuts have been much more consistent and more efficient than before and the motor is running a lot stronger as well. 
All in all well worth getting overhauled.

Got a guy in this morning hollow tining the back lawn just to get some air into the roots. Hopefully that helps a bit as we do get wet winters (and other seasons for that matter) here in central scotland


----------



## Kiashuma

honestman said:


> Can anybody suggest a cure for 'crab grass'. I have various patches which have sprouted up this year which weren't there last.


I get that, did'nt know what it was called, something else for me to fix now :wall:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Been too wet to cut mine for the last few days, but its at least looking green.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Not had my atco so got the hayter out today, it was looking terrible so had to cut it wet. Coped very well actually! Mine really needs some feed back down on it, I've got a few bits of red thread too


----------



## SKY

Just invested in one of these mowers and used it for the first time today.
http://www.honda.co.uk/garden/lawnmowers/HRG416PKEA/
Was £349 but get £50 cashback from Honda in 28 days

Well worth the investment - 
My 4 yr old Bosch Rotack 320 has now been demoted to the mother in laws house!


----------



## Dannbodge

Honda mowers are by far the best but the I did used to sell them.
Used to know all their model numbers and features off the top of my head lol


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Yep the Honda engines are top notch


----------



## ChuckH

SKY said:


> Just invested in one of these mowers and used it for the first time today.
> http://www.honda.co.uk/garden/lawnmowers/HRG416PKEA/
> Was £349 but get £50 cashback from Honda in 28 days
> 
> Well worth the investment -
> My 4 yr old Bosch Rotack 320 has now been demoted to the mother in laws house!


I have one of those in self drive 18 inch and its a fantastic machine ! But I use a Qualcast cylinder mower on the back lawn to get the stripes.. Tart ent I ..

I really would like the Allett Kensington !
http://www.allett.co.uk/MowerPage.php?SectionID=28&MowerRange=Kensington+Petrol


----------



## ChuckH

Couple of pictures of my once dead lawn.. I think its coming together now ? Much and many thanks for the input from you guys and especially Leadfarmer who inspired me to go out and buy an old classic mower and use the thing :thumb:
Never had much interest in gardens before ....


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thats a nice garden ChuckH:thumb:. Cant beat a nice lawn can you.

I reckon your square lawn would suit some fancy mowing patterns...


----------



## ChuckH

LeadFarmer said:


> Thats a nice garden ChuckH:thumb:. Cant beat a nice lawn can you.
> 
> I reckon your square lawn would suit some fancy mowing patterns...


Cor blimey dont get me started ! Our garden is much bigger than it looks in the rubbish phone camera pictures ! It really was in a state at the beginning of the year with many dandelions and all manner of weeds and growth of all sorts..

Then I read the start of this thread ....

I have fed weeded and aerated. Bought the wee 14 inch Qualcast mower to use in place of the Honda Izzy and bought a Scotts spreader and a pump up spray bottle and got stuck in... Im really enjoying it to be honest and the bonus is the wife thinks it looks ace ! We have a large pair of patio windows in the back of the kitchen so we look out on the garden all the time..

Thanks !......:thumb::thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Nice to see a bird feeder in your garden too. I have one near my patio windows and spend a small fortune on bird food. Love to see the birds using it.


----------



## ChuckH

LeadFarmer said:


> Nice to see a bird feeder in your garden too. I have one near my patio windows and spend a small fortune on bird food. Love to see the birds using it.


We have feeders and bird tables all around the house and I have put up nesting and bat boxes in various locations in the garden and high on the gable walls.. We are so lucky living out in a country village with an absolute wealth of birds and wildlife .. We get deer and badgers in the lane and have fount the sett about 60 yards from the house under a tree.. Love it !
I buy the feed from EBay in bulk as we feed every day all year round. Cost as you say mate runs away buy the wife loves to see the birds and so do I ..


----------



## LeadFarmer

Good lad. Sunflower hearts are a favourite in my garden, and live mealworms at nesting time. Takes ages for me to train each worm to lay still on the bird table


----------



## Kiashuma

What a lovely garden Chuck, looks fantastic.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Feel quite proud starting this thread  Glad it's helped lots of people so far.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

My extension starts on Monday - out comes the orange plastic fencing to try and preserve some of the lawn!


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> My extension starts on Monday - out comes the orange plastic fencing to try and preserve some of the lawn!


:doublesho oh dear, hope the builders behave and keep building materials and them selves off it.


----------



## ChuckH

jonnyMercUK said:


> My extension starts on Monday - out comes the orange plastic fencing to try and preserve some of the lawn!


Just threaten them with a withdrawal of tea privileges !

And thanks for starting this great thread !!............


----------



## [email protected]

Some of your gardens ahve inspired me to do mine, its gone from a square bog to having two curved lawn areas and a curvy path lawn areas currently getting rakes and de-stoned in readiness for seed.

Thanks guys.


----------



## realist

Good to here you've been inspired by the thread mate but are you going to put up some pics of your progress:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Should hopefully be getting my Atco back this week, actually quite like the cut on the rotary now :/


----------



## [email protected]

realist said:


> Good to here you've been inspired by the thread mate but are you going to put up some pics of your progress:thumb:


No befores sorry, and muddy areas, when and if if groes I'll try and contribute with a pic


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Well the builders are in and have been warned off the grass haha!

Got the atco back and it's a great cut now - previously the grass wasn't been cut along the whole width of the blade. Had the carb cleaned also as it kept spitting at me.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Anyone been up to much with the hot weather?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Anyone know what to put on the grass after it's been burnt by puppy pee?


----------



## realist

If you can get to it quick just pour water on it, that will dilute it down to a good fertilizer:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

jonnyMercUK said:


> Anyone been up to much with the hot weather?


Been mowing but at a longer length.. I was advised I was mowing a bit to short so upped the cut height.. 
Had a nice bit of luck with the offer of a brand new condition 2011 Atco Balmoral 17SK which I had to buy at £340 ! It has the later Kawasaki engine and has been used twice. It has a six blade cylinder and a comb they stands the grass up just forward of the cut its self . I now have 3 mowers ! Must sell one of them as they do take up some space ..


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Anyone been up to much with the hot weather?


Not been that hot up here, just doing weekly cuts, looking quite good just now.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

realist said:


> If you can get to it quick just pour water on it, that will dilute it down to a good fertilizer:thumb:


The damage is already done in afraid


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> Been mowing but at a longer length.. I was advised I was mowing a bit to short so upped the cut height..
> 
> Had a nice bit of luck with the offer of a brand new condition 2011 Atco Balmoral 17SK which I had to buy at £340 ! It has the later Kawasaki engine and has been used twice. It has a six blade cylinder and a comb they stands the grass up just forward of the cut its self . I now have 3 mowers ! Must sell one of them as they do take up some space ..


Very nice mower! That Kawasaki engine is a good one, it's something mine hasn't got. Id definitely recommend getting the 10 blade cassette, it's such a nicer finish.


----------



## Kiashuma

Put some spray on feed on the back lawn last night, fits onto a hose. Quick and easy, though i would give it a blast.


----------



## Maniac

I've taken plenty of tips, cheers all. Mines coming along a treat...


----------



## ChuckH

Maniac said:


> I've taken plenty of tips, cheers all. Mines coming along a treat...


Lovely garden there mate !!


----------



## Maniac

Cheers. Its a full time job almost tho!


----------



## Kiashuma

Nice garden and a Alfa, you cant go wrong


----------



## [email protected]

Woh that definitely looks like a full time job keeping that up to scratch! Gorgeous though.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Maniac said:


> I've taken plenty of tips, cheers all. Mines coming along a treat...


Thats a lovely border:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Thanks to a lot of rain and a bit of extra watering the lawn has come back round


----------



## MikeMayUK

Overdosed mine with Evergreen Extra last month and it now resembles something you'd see outside a house on a council sink estate. Most of it will grow back; the rest I'll seed (getting quite a mix of grasses out there now). Reckon I need to switch to a cylinder mower so as to avoid blowing the seed around - my ongoing battle with moss means I'm always dropping some seed somewhere.

You live and learn.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

MikeMayUK said:


> Overdosed mine with Evergreen Extra last month and it now resembles something you'd see outside a house on a council sink estate. Most of it will grow back; the rest I'll seed (getting quite a mix of grasses out there now). Reckon I need to switch to a cylinder mower so as to avoid blowing the seed around - my ongoing battle with moss means I'm always dropping some seed somewhere.
> 
> You live and learn.


If you can just get plenty of water on it, couple of hours a day and it will soon come back.

I had a moss filled garden but as long as you feed and weed at the start of the season and end you should be fine. Possibly scarify a few weeks after treatment. I've not seen any moss in a few years.

You won't need to buy a different mower then. Plus cylinder will still move your seed around in any case.


----------



## realist

Mike May,pretty much as previous post says, but give a few hours soaking only once a week for the next 2months depending on rainfall, keep mowing regularly, then post up some pictures so we can decide on the best way forward, you may be surprised how good it is by then, fingers crossed buddy:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

You lot would laugh if I posted up some pics of my lawn now. Infact, I'll get some pics up at weekend and you can all have a good chuckle, but hope some may be able to give advice. Lots going on!


----------



## PaulN

Probably not the best photo of the lawn, but its look pretty good now.



Considering its a really quite close, ive been getting alot of nice compliments recently. I dread to think what this months water bill will be but at least the lawns looking nice...

Im still not happy with it myself though.

Paul


----------



## jonnyMercUK

PaulN said:


> Probably not the best photo of the lawn, but its look pretty good now.
> 
> Considering its a really quite close, ive been getting alot of nice compliments recently. I dread to think what this months water bill will be but at least the lawns looking nice...
> 
> Im still not happy with it myself though.
> 
> Paul


Looks great to me!!


----------



## realist

That's a detailers garden if ever I've seen one, good work:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

It's not quite lawn care, but here are a few pictures of what is happening in my garden...

We are opening up the kitchen and extending to the side to create a utility and downstairs loo.


----------



## Kiashuma

PaulN that lawn is fantastic


----------



## mark328

*Little before & After - 6weeks*





Way from finished, but a quick 6 week before and after!!


----------



## sfstu

^^^:doublesho:thumb:

Did you turf it or weed/feed?


----------



## mark328

Seeded bare areas and overseede the rest - helps when I get the seed free from work!

Had to seed once on 5th July, then again on 1st august.

No fertiliser apart from a starter fertiliser. Will use an autumn fertiliser at end of August.

I used lawn smith.co.uk website to gain knowledge.


----------



## Kiashuma

Fantastic effort Mark, lawn is amazing, it is like the best garden 50/50 ever


----------



## sfstu

mark328 said:


> Seeded bare areas and overseede the rest - helps when I get the seed free from work!
> 
> Had to seed once on 5th July, then again on 1st august.
> 
> No fertiliser apart from a starter fertiliser. Will use an autumn fertiliser at end of August.
> 
> I used lawn smith.co.uk website to gain knowledge.


there's possibly hope for my back lawn yet....:devil:
good link, will be doing some reading on there...:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Kiashuma said:


> PaulN that lawn is fantastic


Cheers for the kind replies.....

What the hells wrong with me then... i think theres alot of room for imporvement!!! :wall:

Now the weathers not as hot... Im hoping it gets back to a Leicester City FC pitch condition... lol I like bouncy lawns. haha


----------



## Kiashuma

PaulN said:


> Cheers for the kind replies.....
> 
> What the hells wrong with me then... i think theres alot of room for imporvement!!! :wall:
> 
> Now the weathers not as hot... Im hoping it gets back to a Leicester City FC pitch condition... lol I like bouncy lawns. haha


Should see mine, its not great, not had much time to do anything other than a quick cut. Some moss is back after all the rain we have had


----------



## Venger

Bit of a curve ball perhaps but one very simple and very fast acting (improvement within 2 weeks) solution to a tired, thin, brownish in places, lawn is to use something called 'Gromore'.

This is not a lawn specific fertiliser, contains no seed, nor is it a weedkiller, *everything* in your lawn will grow more but the great thing about it is it's a balanced feed. Lawn aficionados will, quite rightly, say that you must feed a lawn differently in the spring than you do in the autumn (I can't remember the ratio of the 3 key components of a speciaist feed and how they alter through the seasons) but you can basically feed Gromore all through the year (every 4-8 weeks) and for the average back garden, not centre court at Wimbledon, the results are amazing...well they have been for us.

It is important to apply the right amount - do measure the lawn and work out an exact square meterage, from memory I think for Gromore you spread 75 gms per square metre....and do sharpen your mower blades as you will definitely need to be cutting the lawn twice a week !!


----------



## Mr Concours

Which brand of 'Growmore' I've been on Amazon and there are several different brands?


----------



## Venger

I use the one B&Q sell manufactured by Verve


----------



## jonnyMercUK

How is everyones lawns? I put some weed and feed on on Monday and with the rain and a bit of extra watering i'm hoping it will be lovely and green by next week.


----------



## Kiashuma

The front is poor, needs the lawn rake run over, which i will do in September and an autumn feed applied. Back lawn looks great, i used a liquid feed a few weeks back and it looks well. A couple of moss patches have appeared so i will apply the moss killer september and rake out too.


----------



## Mr Concours

Scarified in two directions last week,planning on doing some weed and feed and ordering a ton of topsoil and overseeding next month.


----------



## m4rkymark

A cheap way to get rid of moss is mix up some bicarbonate of soda with water and spray it on, deprives the moss of water and turns it black then it can be raked out.


----------



## Kiashuma

Whats everyones lawns like now? Mine was great, did the last cut about 3 weeks ago. Picked up some leaves yesterday and the moss . Its taken over, what was a great lawn is a mess now. Really dissapointed, put a lot of hard work into it this year.


----------



## alan hanson

sloppy wet cat ****e is my problem on my lawn at the mo o and the squirrel digging it up


----------



## slim_boy_fat

alan hanson said:


> ... and the squirrel digging it up


You need to invite this chap round......


----------



## m4rkymark

our lawn isn't too bad just now, we did a weed'n'feed about 2 weeks ago but scarified it and aeriated it before the weed'n'feed - also put moss killer down so hopefully it will help curtail it over the winter.


----------



## Kiashuma

alan hanson said:


> sloppy wet cat ****e is my problem on my lawn at the mo o and the squirrel digging it up


I am getting that too, odd only since i stopped cutting it as well.


----------



## Kiashuma

m4rkymark said:


> our lawn isn't too bad just now, we did a weed'n'feed about 2 weeks ago but scarified it and aeriated it before the weed'n'feed - also put moss killer down so hopefully it will help curtail it over the winter.


I did all this in September, maybe it was to early. Its a real mess, worse than it was March time this year after the winter


----------



## realist

Put a winter feed with mosskiller on it mate:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

realist said:


> Put a winter feed with mosskiller on it mate:thumb:


I was thinking about this, but we are getting frosts now and all the ones i have read say apply october.


----------



## J306TD

What's the best way to cut my grass. It's quite wet and very long


----------



## LeadFarmer

J306TD said:


> What's the best way to cut my grass. It's quite wet and very long


Try and wait for a dry spell, and cut it then. When wet, the grass doesn't cut properly and lays flat when the mower goes over it.


----------



## Kiashuma

J306TD said:


> What's the best way to cut my grass. It's quite wet and very long


As said wait until its dry but at this time of year that may well be never.


----------



## J306TD

Will have to let the rabbit out more often.


----------



## realist

Kiashuma said:


> I was thinking about this, but we are getting frosts now and all the ones i have read say apply october.


Should still be ok, mosskiller should still work


----------



## realist

J306TD said:


> What's the best way to cut my grass. It's quite wet and very long


If you get a dry day, go out there early in the morning and walk up and down with a broom to knock the moisture off the leaves, then late in the afternoon give it a cut:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

what length would you say is too long to leave it over winter and it needs a cut?


----------



## realist

If it's growing it needs cutting, if you leave it to long you'll just end up with a mess


----------



## J306TD

Can I cut it when it's frozen?


----------



## tomhjnr

J306TD said:


> Can I cut it when it's frozen?


No. Stay off the lawn whilst frozen as you will snap all the stems at base and leave black patches where you have walked.


----------



## realist

tomhjnr said:


> No. Stay off the lawn whilst frozen as you will snap all the stems at base and leave black patches where you have walked.


This is correct, wait until it's not frosty, then in the morning run a broom over it to knock the due off and cut it in the afternoon:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Glad this thread is still running, I've been away for a while. Got loads to do this spring, the back lawn got a bit wrecked from having some building work done. Seed will be going down when it warms up a bit.


----------



## Warduke

Can't wait to get out and tackle the garden and lawn.. Roll on Sumer!


----------



## Kiashuma

Was looking at mine yesterday, bit of moss but not looking as bad as previous years, i recon the autumn feed has helped.

I plan to rake it all in March, apply some moss killer then come April feed it. I do enjoy a bit of gardening, roll on "Summer"


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Warduke said:


> Can't wait to get out and tackle the garden and lawn.. Roll on Sumer!


Feel exactly the same!


----------



## mikey2704

Same here just need to make a start on mine. 
I need to re seed ours as it's got patches.


----------



## PugIain

My grass is too wet at the moment, we have a sloping garden/drainage issue I am trying to sort


----------



## Starburst

Gave our lawn a light rake the other day, I couldn't believe how much dead grass was on/in it. I've also got some climbing roses to put in around our Garden Arch. 

Can't wait for the spring and summer.


----------



## Kiashuma

Starburst said:


> Gave our lawn a light rake the other day, I couldn't believe how much dead grass was on/in it. I've also got some climbing roses to put in around our Garden Arch.
> 
> Can't wait for the spring and summer.


I know, last year from half of the back lawn, and its not that big, i filled one of the big garden bins with dead grass :doublesho


----------



## rinns

Moved to a new house last year with a big lawn, purchased a ride on and a battery lawnmower for the road side verge.

Anyone have any experience of the rakes for the back of a ride on? dont fancy doing it by hand...


----------



## Starburst

Kiashuma said:


> I know, last year from half of the back lawn, and its not that big, i filled one of the big garden bins with dead grass :doublesho


Ours isn't that big either mate, I'll have to rake it more often in the summer months. The lawn is looking a bit sorry for it's self atm, I'll get some lawn feed down in a few weeks.


----------



## Kiashuma

Starburst said:


> Ours isn't that big either mate, I'll have to rake it more often in the summer months. The lawn is looking a bit sorry for it's self atm, I'll get some lawn feed down in a few weeks.


Yep once raked it looks like it has been ploughed :lol:

I would wait a good bit yet to put feed down, April is a good time.


----------



## Kiashuma

rinns said:


> Moved to a new house last year with a big lawn, purchased a ride on and a battery lawnmower for the road side verge.
> 
> Anyone have any experience of the rakes for the back of a ride on? dont fancy doing it by hand...


Always wanted a ride on lawnmowers, things like this say win at life :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

So I was very bored today so I gave the lawn a good rake with the atco attachment. Looks very good actually, a lot of dead grass gone!


----------



## Starburst

I reckon now is a good time to rake it then it's ready for the growing season.


----------



## danwel

Looking for some grass feed / greener as our dog is slowly killing it in patches and we've only ben moved in 3 months! Any ideas?


----------



## Alfa male

danwel said:


> Looking for some grass feed / greener as our dog is slowly killing it in patches and we've only ben moved in 3 months! Any ideas?


Lose the dog?

Only joking


----------



## percymon

Anyone got any advice on a smallish electric scarifier ?

Had been favouring the Flymo Comapct 3400..










over the Qualcast LRS32..










based on better reviews of the Flymo (and some of poor quality on the Qualcast)

Then i started looking at something a little better, primarily the Bosch AVR1100 which has tines or aeration blade attachments - thought this might be useful since a bi-annual aeration would possibly be a good thing as well as raking - however its really at the top of what i want to pay and looks to be quite a large unit to store between very occasional use.

Further research showed slightly less pricey offering from Cobra and Al-Ko in the form of their interchangeable drum models..



















As you can see that latter two look remarkably the same (and not dissimilar to the Qualcast either). Further research showed very similar looking items branded McAlister, Handy and even Lidl's garden tool brand.

Any experience or views on the above ?

All models appear ample for the size of lawn i have (<120m2 total front and back). Any benefit buying the higher priced Al-Ko / Cobra over the similar looking units ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jonnyMercUK

percymon said:


> Anyone got any advice on a smallish electric scarifier ?
> 
> Had been favouring the Flymo Comapct 3400..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over the Qualcast LRS32..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on better reviews of the Flymo (and some of poor quality on the Qualcast)
> 
> Then i started looking at something a little better, primarily the Bosch AVR1100 which has tines or aeration blade attachments - thought this might be useful since a bi-annual aeration would possibly be a good thing as well as raking - however its really at the top of what i want to pay and looks to be quite a large unit to store between very occasional use.
> 
> Further research showed slightly less pricey offering from Cobra and Al-Ko in the form of their interchangeable drum models..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see that latter two look remarkably the same (and not dissimilar to the Qualcast either). Further research showed very similar looking items branded McAlister, Handy and even Lidl's garden tool brand.
> 
> Any experience or views on the above ?
> 
> All models appear ample for the size of lawn i have (<120m2 total front and back). Any benefit buying the higher priced Al-Ko / Cobra over the similar looking units ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've not had any experience with the ones you mentioned however I have used a very cheap electric scarifier and it worked a treat. Just careful not to burn the motor out. I use an attachment to my petrol mower now, both do the job


----------



## jonnyMercUK

danwel said:


> Looking for some grass feed / greener as our dog is slowly killing it in patches and we've only ben moved in 3 months! Any ideas?


We got our dog in May and he has burnt a few patches of the grass, I have always used evergreen 4 in 1 so I'll see if that brings the grass back to life.


----------



## percymon

jonnyMercUK said:


> I've not had any experience with the ones you mentioned however I have used a very cheap electric scarifier and it worked a treat. Just careful not to burn the motor out. I use an attachment to my petrol mower now, both do the job


Thanks - seems most of these models are 90% the same, but the motor specs do vary. Surprisingly the Al-Ko has a smaller wattage motor than the Cobra / Handy versions. I've found the Titan scarifier at ScrewFix which seems to be the same as the Cobra, but cheaper and with 2yr warranty. Think I'll be getting that one in a few weeks time.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

percymon said:


> Thanks - seems most of these models are 90% the same, but the motor specs do vary. Surprisingly the Al-Ko has a smaller wattage motor than the Cobra / Handy versions. I've found the Titan scarifier at ScrewFix which seems to be the same as the Cobra, but cheaper and with 2yr warranty. Think I'll be getting that one in a few weeks time.


I've had lots of Titan branded products from screwfix. Highly rate them, if anything goes wrong they just replace it


----------



## m4rkymark

One of my neighbour uses the flymo scarifier you have listed, he's had it 5yrs now and it seems to work a treat, he does his twice a year and seems to get loads of moss out his grass.

I've been looking at scarifiers and thought about the flymo but wasn't sure if it was a bit on the small side, we have about 300sq. Mtrs of grass, and I would like to be able to do a bit of aeration as well as scarifying so maybe the flymo isn't the ideal machine for us.


----------



## realist

jonnyMercUK said:


> We got our dog in May and he has burnt a few patches of the grass, I have always used evergreen 4 in 1 so I'll see if that brings the grass back to life.


Feed won't bring it back, it has, in effect been over fertilized by the ammonia in the dogs urine


----------



## jonnyMercUK

realist said:


> Feed won't bring it back, it has, in effect been over fertilized by the ammonia in the dogs urine


Oh dear! I'll be seeding anyway so it might be a case of digging the patches out and re-seeding.


----------



## realist

After a couple of months you should be ok to rough it up and seed it. Another way is to grow some grass in plant pots and as the patches appear, dig them out and replace them with the grass from the pots:thumb:


----------



## Serkie

Evening Gents, must admit I'n not been through all the pages on this thread.

We have quite a lot of moss and weed on our front lawn, treated it in the autumn with some J Arthur Bower's Autumn Lawn Food with weed/moss killer. Moss has now gone black, assume I need to rake this all up now before I start spring restoration of the lawn?

Cheers.


----------



## realist

Yes mate, give it a go when it's a bit drier and warmer:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Serkie said:


> Evening Gents, must admit I'n not been through all the pages on this thread.
> 
> We have quite a lot of moss and weed on our front lawn, treated it in the autumn with some J Arthur Bower's Autumn Lawn Food with weed/moss killer. Moss has now gone black, assume I need to rake this all up now before I start spring restoration of the lawn?
> 
> Cheers.


You could rake it out but id leave it and reapply around April time. As its too cold for anything growth related at the minute


----------



## jonnyMercUK

So spring has arrived. The sun is out where I am. Anyone up to much this weekend??


----------



## danwel

Just pricing up getting fake grass in the garden as the dog is making short work of our new grass!!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

danwel said:


> Just pricing up getting fake grass in the garden as the dog is making short work of our new grass!!


I've got a friend who has it but the dog now keeps ripping the fake grass up...something to consider depending on the dog


----------



## slim_boy_fat

jonnyMercUK said:


> So spring has arrived. The sun is out where I am. Anyone up to much this weekend??


Bright but bitterly cold here atm.

I've a tub of iron sulphate in the shed but will wait a couple of weeks yet before treating.


----------



## danwel

jonnyMercUK said:


> I've got a friend who has it but the dog now keeps ripping the fake grass up...something to consider depending on the dog


Hmmm never thought of that lol


----------



## ncd

danwel said:


> Just pricing up getting fake grass in the garden as the dog is making short work of our new grass!!


That's the reason I've got fake grass, my prized lawn was dug up by what was then a curious puppy and the grass killed in various places (female dog wee kills the grass:wall. So ended up replacing it with fake grass. Never regretted it since, plus no muddy paws coming in the house in the winter and whilst the neighbours are busy cutting and strimming their grass i'm just sitting there relaxing in the sun:thumb:


----------



## realist

2nd cut this weekend, weed and feed about 2weeks time, maybe with scarifying and top dressing if the conditions allow, it's getting warmer down here


----------



## m4rkymark

It's freezing here, every morning for the last week or so has brought with it a hard frost and on Monday it was like a Christmas card scene with snow everywhere. Gardener is coming in 2weeks time though to scarify the grass and get all the crap out of it, we have a beech tree which overhangs both our lawns and the beech nuts gets everywhere - a real PITA tbh as they get stood into the ground and stop lots of little pockets of grass growing. Once it's scarified it will get a feed at the same time, might even punch a few holes in the grass to help dry it out a bit.


----------



## realist

That sounds like hard work, good luck:thumb:


----------



## percymon

Planning first cut of the year this afternoon - tempted to get to Screwfix for a Titan scarifier/rake to give it a _light_ raking before the ferrous sulphate goes on next week to kill off the moss.


----------



## danwel

ncd said:


> That's the reason I've got fake grass, my prized lawn was dug up by what was then a curious puppy and the grass killed in various places (female dog wee kills the grass:wall. So ended up replacing it with fake grass. Never regretted it since, plus no muddy paws coming in the house in the winter and whilst the neighbours are busy cutting and strimming their grass i'm just sitting there relaxing in the sun:thumb:


That's good news to hear. My pup is 8 months old and realistically it will be next year once she's older and FYI it's female urine killing ours too


----------



## percymon

percymon said:


> Planning first cut of the year this afternoon - tempted to get to Screwfix for a Titan scarifier/rake to give it a _light_ raking before the ferrous sulphate goes on next week to kill off the moss.


First cut - half full collection bag on the Izzy - just shows how little the grass has grown in the last three and a half months.

Nipped down to Screwfix, 90 minutes later i have a cubic metre builders bag full of thatch and moss - that was just with the spring rake attachment set at +5mm height setting. Thank goodness i didn;t use the blade attachment on -10mm 

So a few days of reasonable weather should see the lawn dry out a little and some much needed air get in.


----------



## percymon

Managed to get the Ferrous sulphate moss killer down yesterday in the good weather - can see it working already given the warmer temps.


----------



## percymon

For anyone looking for a scarifier / aerator then Lidl have one on sale later this week - £59.99 with tine and blade attachments. Looks similar to the Qualcast one, 1200W motor and 3yr warranty..

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=21657


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Yeah, saw that was upcoming. 

Swithering about getting one or just hiring a more heavy duty one from a hire shop......:speechles


----------



## jonnyMercUK

slim_boy_fat said:


> Yeah, saw that was upcoming.
> 
> Swithering about getting one or just hiring a more heavy duty one from a hire shop......:speechles


The lidl one looks pretty good, I'd just compare the motor etc to others on the net, so you are getting value for money


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I actually put some evergreen 4 in 1 down yesterday. Nice bit of sun and rain today is perfect to bed it in


----------



## realist

slim_boy_fat said:


> Yeah, saw that was upcoming.
> 
> Swithering about getting one or just hiring a more heavy duty one from a hire shop......:speechles


Buy one with blades and tines, and use it at least twice a year. You could even hire it out:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Storage space might be a problem.

I used to be a greenkeeper before I packed in to retire - still remember how to do things but don't want to spend loads on machines/tools I'll seldom use.


----------



## realist

slim_boy_fat said:


> Storage space might be a problem.
> 
> I used to be a greenkeeper before I packed in to retire - still remember how to do things but don't want to spend loads on machines/tools I'll seldom use.


This sounds familiar, I used to look after the pitch for a football club I used to run, I'm always making/adapting things for my lawn. Always sorting freinds and families lawns. I even cut next doors front lawn when I do ours because I think it looks untidy. Mind you I clean their car if it's around when I do mine:thumb:


----------



## percymon

slim_boy_fat said:


> Storage space might be a problem.


I bought the Titan unit from Screwfix for several reasons..

1. Generally very good reviews (small collector aside)
2. looked simialr to Einhall and Al-ko machines but with a bigger motor
3. tines and blades attachments
*4 Handle is three pieces so can be folded Z style into a pretty small storage space (ca 24" w x 18" d x 24" h).*

My local hire shop wanted £30 for a days hire of a basic electric rake, £40 for heavier duty petrol scarifier - i figured i'd have my moneys worth after two uses and still have a years warranty left


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Can't fault your reasoning, but I wonder if the extra 100W of the Titan is worth the £20 extra over the Lidl one?

Might take a punt on Thursday......


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Just an update on this.

Bought the Lidl jobbie and tried it at the weekend. Set at its highest setting with the blades fitted, it removed copious amounts of moss/thatch - I filled *6* garden rubbish bags with the stuff, and I don't have a huge grassed area. :doublesho

Won't try the tines until I've applied the Sulphate of Iron and let it do it's job, but I'm impressed overall with the performance. The only criticism I'd have is the size of the collector bag, I spent more time emptying it than doing the scarifying.  It doesn't fold down as much as I'd hoped for storage, but I'll re-arranged stuff to try to improve things.

I could have borrowed a bigger/heavier petrol machine, but there's quite a slope on part of the garden and the petrol-engined machine with 'oil alert' would have cut out on it.

Overall, for the cost, I'd recommend this little machine - and it comes with the usual Lidl 3-year warranty. :thumb:


----------



## Deniance

Bought the b and q value one for 60 quid today, because of this thread, wow, i filled 4 bags with fluffy moss and brown grass!, took it over bampys and did his lawn too! 8 big bags full, it left the grass intact and removed everything else! Sprinkled some doff lawn feed too! Yay


----------



## ChuckH

Does anyone have a valid link to the Lidl tool ? Is this the right time of the year to be scarifying ? I thought it was a job for the autumn ?

Cheers !


----------



## Mr Concours

Personally I'm leaving my scarifying for next Month when the grass can recover,its probably a little to much moisture in the earth at the moment so you'll end up with a muddy mess if you really 'go at it'.

Your right, for a really deep scarifying autumn would be best but spring if fine for dethatching and raking up moss just dont set the tines on the lowest setting .:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Was pretty bored today so I started mission 'repair lawn'. I raked out all of the burnt grass from the pooch then re-seeded and covered with sand/topsoil.


----------



## Rayaan

Ive cut mine 4 times in the space of 2 weeks lol. Growing like a good un.


















Im pretty happy atm considering it used to look like this:










Looks like Ill have to stick some more Westland Lawn Feed, Weed and Moss killer down this month. Takes a good 4 500m2 bags too.

Ive been scarifying in the autumn? Have I been doing it wrong lol?


----------



## ardandy

That's a garden or a park!


----------



## Rayaan

ardandy said:


> That's a garden or a park!


Took a year to sort the wreck out. Last owner torched the place for insurance money after it wouldn't sell and then left it to fall down.

Luckily its back to its former glory now - took a good year to sort it out and had so many issues with it!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Grass is starting to look nice again


----------



## Dannbodge

Started getting my front garden ready for new turf
Before:










After today's work


----------



## B17BLG

Guys some advice please.

We had lawn laid around 15 months ago. We have a dog, he's dug in places ( now out of that habit) and pees everywhere. Moving forward how do I fix the lawn? Some areas are really nice others are completely dead? Do I feed the lawn and water?

Now we water the grass where he pees and give him tablets to reduce the acidic volume in his wee in his water bowl.

Another scenario is the front lawn is horrendous, full of weeds and it's gone bald in patches due to complete lack of sun. Any ideas on this? Weed and Feed? Scarify?

All advice apreciated.


----------



## sfstu

No expert on lawns but I wouldn't worry too much about the dog peeing, I think it's only female dogs that burn and kill the grass. 
We tried a couple of things, like Dog Rocks, for our female dog's water bowl but nothing really worked, unless you witness the peeing EVERY time and immediately throw a bucket of water on the area to dilute, that's the only thing that really does work but pretty impossible to actually do !
Wish I'd just trained our dog to just go in one area tbh...


----------



## Dannbodge

So I finished our new lawn today. Its 3m x 3.5m rectangle.
Can anyone recommend a sprinker that will fit this size?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Dannbodge said:


> So I finished our new lawn today. Its 3m x 3.5m rectangle.
> Can anyone recommend a sprinker that will fit this size?


Any sprinkler will do I suppose I just bought a cheap on off amazon then moved it after an hour to get the areas it missed


----------



## jonnyMercUK

B17BLG said:


> Guys some advice please.
> 
> We had lawn laid around 15 months ago. We have a dog, he's dug in places ( now out of that habit) and pees everywhere. Moving forward how do I fix the lawn? Some areas are really nice others are completely dead? Do I feed the lawn and water?
> 
> Now we water the grass where he pees and give him tablets to reduce the acidic volume in his wee in his water bowl.
> 
> Another scenario is the front lawn is horrendous, full of weeds and it's gone bald in patches due to complete lack of sun. Any ideas on this? Weed and Feed? Scarify?
> 
> All advice apreciated.


I'm in the same situation with our dog, he is a 1 and is still weeing like a girl therefore burning the grass. I did rake the dead grass out and seed but the birds took a fancy to the seeds


----------



## PugIain

I mowed mine today, and sowed some seed (grass seed!!) on the edges of the path we relaid.
Even potted up some winter Pansies and sowed some mixed Nicotiana seeds into seed trays.


----------



## realist

jonnyMercUK said:


> I'm in the same situation with our dog, he is a 1 and is still weeing like a girl therefore burning the grass. I did rake the dead grass out and seed but the birds took a fancy to the seeds


Grow it in plant pots then dig out the dead bits and plant the new:thumb:


----------



## NickTB

I'm in the market for a new lawnmower as my Mountfield has died on me. Can anyone recommend me a decent petrol driving mower with a budget of £200? maybe second hand? not sure. I've been told you can now buy a mower which mulches and throws the cuttings back into the lawn? 

Any recommendations will be gratefully received


----------



## Maniac

I tell you what I could do with help on... my scarifier. Last year I used a scarifier (electric rake and scarifier with interchangeable blades/rake). It tore my lawn apart. I had it on its upmost setting and it brought out 50% moss/crap and 50% of my grass.

Is that supposed to happen? Should I have put the blades lower as I had it on its highest setting? I wondered if I should have done it when the lawn was dry, perhaps because it was wet it allowed more grass to be ripped out?

In any event its started to recover but due to large areas being scalped, they've regrown as moss which I'm going to have to tackle again now. 

It seemed such a straight forward process, read about it online, watched a few youtube videos.. but when I did it, it ripped the lawn to bits!?

I suppose question no.xx should be as I've now more moss etc to tackle, should I use the rake attachment for this, low or high? Should I use the scarifier blades to help with drainage too?

If I can get most of the crap out, with most of the grass left, I can then re-seed (its a shady garden so need shady seed too) and hopefully get a nice lawn.

...oh and to compound this, I have two female dogs. Maybe I should just sell the tools and get fake grass down. (no)


----------



## percymon

Maniac said:


> I tell you what I could do with help on... my scarifier. Last year I used a scarifier (electric rake and scarifier with interchangeable blades/rake). It tore my lawn apart. I had it on its upmost setting and it brought out 50% moss/crap and 50% of my grass.
> 
> Is that supposed to happen? Should I have put the blades lower as I had it on its highest setting? I wondered if I should have done it when the lawn was dry, perhaps because it was wet it allowed more grass to be ripped out?
> 
> In any event its started to recover but due to large areas being scalped, they've regrown as moss which I'm going to have to tackle again now.
> 
> It seemed such a straight forward process, read about it online, watched a few youtube videos.. but when I did it, it ripped the lawn to bits!?
> 
> I suppose question no.xx should be as I've now more moss etc to tackle, should I use the rake attachment for this, low or high? Should I use the scarifier blades to help with drainage too?
> 
> If I can get most of the crap out, with most of the grass left, I can then re-seed (its a shady garden so need shady seed too) and hopefully get a nice lawn.
> 
> ...oh and to compound this, I have two female dogs. Maybe I should just sell the tools and get fake grass down. (no)


I think you probably answered your own question.

Yes there is a optimum time for scarifying to balance the amount of good grass plants removed witht he effectiveness of moss and thatch removal.

I scarified , with the rake drum, both my lawns a month ago after ferrous sulphate treatment and it did take a lot of grass out as well as moss. The ground was too wet really but given how much moss i had i thought it worth the risk. I was picking up a covering of mud on the wheels of the scarifier on my rear lawn (north facing and heavily shaded by the house) but not ont he south facing front lawm. The lawns have largely recovered in the 4 weeks since (especially with the recent warmer temps) albeit the worst areas needed seeding.

I've aerated this weekend (blade attachment) and this brought more good grass plants out, as well as soil (from blade penetration) and didn;t do much for the remnants of blackened moss i could see close up. Perhaps waiting for a further 5-7 days of dry weather would have been ideal in terms of firming up the ground. However I recognised i would need to over seed anyway and the forecast of rain showers Sunday pushed me into a Friday night/Sat morning frenzy :lol:

For electric scarifiers its a balance between..

> easing the electrical load on the scarifier (dry hard ground not good for deeper use)
> effective moss / thatch removal without too much grass plant removal 
> doing it early enough in the year so you have some grass to walk on from mid May through summer !

Fear not, grass is resilient stuff :tumbleweed:

(to retain the seed as much as anything) the forecase looked ideal


----------



## percymon

Dannbodge said:


> So I finished our new lawn today. Its 3m x 3.5m rectangle.
> Can anyone recommend a sprinker that will fit this size?


A lot depends on your mains water pressure, but there is a fairly basic hoselock Vortex 8 one that you can dial in different settings to suit the irrigation shape you need..

Hozelock Vortex 8 Dial Sprinkler 2515: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

Probably far better sprinklers out there but most are either circular or rectangular pattern


----------



## percymon

NickTB said:


> I'm in the market for a new lawnmower as my Mountfield has died on me. Can anyone recommend me a decent petrol driving mower with a budget of £200? maybe second hand? not sure. I've been told you can now buy a mower which mulches and throws the cuttings back into the lawn?
> 
> Any recommendations will be gratefully received


perhaps have a read of this earlier thread..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358513


----------



## Dannbodge

percymon said:


> A lot depends on your mains water pressure, but there is a fairly basic hoselock Vortex 8 one that you can dial in different settings to suit the irrigation shape you need..
> 
> Hozelock Vortex 8 Dial Sprinkler 2515: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
> 
> Probably far better sprinklers out there but most are either circular or rectangular pattern


I've just bought a cheaper version of that in Tesco for the grand sum of £3.










Does the job perfectly


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Sprinkler has been out every night this week!


----------



## Bero

After a couple years of neglect I've set about my lawn this year.

Been progressively cutting it shorter after it was left LONG at the end of last year.

Acquired a brand new scarafier and rake from a friend fro nothing :thumb:.

The rake took out a whole wheelie bin of thatch and moss from my small 6 x 8m lawn....maybe understandable as it's not been raked in the 5 years i've been there...and pretty sure the guy before never did as it was a proper state when I moved in.

Moss killer was put down last week, and manually pulled out the dandelions and other weeds.

I'll give the moss killer another week to work then scarify it, then 4-6 weeks later reseed (moss killer says leave 6-8 weeks before reseeding).

After the raking and moss killer it was looking rough, but its already starting to look better......until scarifying time I guess.

p.s. I'm no expert, never raked or scarified a lawn before in my life!



Maniac said:


> I tell you what I could do with help on... my scarifier. Last year I used a scarifier (electric rake and scarifier with interchangeable blades/rake). It tore my lawn apart. I had it on its upmost setting and it brought out 50% moss/crap and 50% of my grass.
> 
> Is that supposed to happen? Should I have put the blades lower as I had it on its highest setting? I wondered if I should have done it when the lawn was dry, perhaps because it was wet it allowed more grass to be ripped out?
> 
> In any event its started to recover but due to large areas being scalped, they've regrown as moss which I'm going to have to tackle again now.
> 
> It seemed such a straight forward process, read about it online, watched a few youtube videos.. but when I did it, it ripped the lawn to bits!?
> 
> I suppose question no.xx should be as I've now more moss etc to tackle, should I use the rake attachment for this, low or high? Should I use the scarifier blades to help with drainage too?
> 
> If I can get most of the crap out, with most of the grass left, I can then re-seed (its a shady garden so need shady seed too) and hopefully get a nice lawn.
> 
> ...oh and to compound this, I have two female dogs. Maybe I should just sell the tools and get fake grass down. (no)


Concrete it over and paint it green!:lol:


----------



## percymon

Bero said:


> After a couple years of neglect I've set about my lawn this year.
> 
> Been progressively cutting it shorter after it was left LONG at the end of last year.
> 
> Acquired a brand new scarafier and rake from a friend fro nothing :thumb:.
> 
> The rake took out a whole wheelie bin of thatch and moss from my small 6 x 8m lawn....maybe understandable as it's not been raked in the 5 years i've been there...and pretty sure the guy before never did as it was a proper state when I moved in.
> 
> Moss killer was put down last week, and manually pulled out the dandelions and other weeds.
> 
> I'll give the moss killer another week to work then scarify it, then 4-6 weeks later reseed (moss killer says leave 6-8 weeks before reseeding).
> 
> After the raking and moss killer it was looking rough, but its already starting to look better......until scarifying time I guess.
> 
> p.s. I'm no expert, never raked or scarified a lawn before in my life!
> 
> Concrete it over and paint it green!:lol:


It'll improve every day from now on - warm(er) soil and some rain for this weekend. Don't get too carried away with reseeding yet, I heard on radio yesterday we might still get snow in parts of the UK !


----------



## Maniac

I just scarified mine. It pretty much destroyed the surface. I'm between horrified and hopeful.


----------



## percymon

Maniac said:


> I just scarified mine. It pretty much destroyed the surface. I'm between horrified and hopeful.


Lol !

The results do look less than pretty, but then the realisation that what you thought was grass last summer was in fact thatch, weeds n moss 

It'll look a lot healthier in 2 weeks time.

I scarified 6th March (a week or two too early in hindsight as it took a bit longer for the lawn to recover withcool nightime temperatures) - it looked terrible...


It was aerated 2 weeks ago (another big bag of rubbish removed) and over seeded. I'm hoping by June it'll be a pretty nice lawn.


----------



## Estoril-5

What on earth is scarifying, mulching and aerating? I just mow the lawn.....

Why do i get the feeling that maintaining the lawn is as expensive as detailing!


----------



## Bero

Maniac said:


> I just scarified mine. It pretty much destroyed the surface. I'm between horrified and hopeful.


How long ago? I'm prepared for mine to look bad when I do it!



Estoril-5 said:


> What on earth is scarifying, mulching and aerating? I just mow the lawn.....
> 
> Why do i get the feeling that maintaining the lawn is as expensive as detailing!


You must NEVER return to this thread....or there will be a lot more cost heading your way......you were only just told your BBQ needed replaced! :lol::lol:


----------



## Estoril-5

Bero said:


> How long ago? I'm prepared for mine to look bad when I do it!
> 
> You must NEVER return to this thread....or there will be a lot more cost heading your way......you were only just told your BBQ needed replaced! :lol::lol:


I've just ordered a swing set & slide for the kiddies, better get that grass cut at least lol.

Off to Wickes tomorrow to get a lawnmower


----------



## Estoril-5

Can anyone offer advice on my garden plans, I am a novice to all this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=360354


----------



## Dannbodge

I gave my new grass it's first cut yesterday.
It was laid at Easter and has been watered every night so far for about an hour.
Just trimmed about 10mm off the top and will go slightly lower again next week.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Dannbodge said:


> I gave my new grass it's first cut yesterday.
> It was laid at Easter and has been watered every night so far for about an hour.
> Just trimmed about 10mm off the top and will go slightly lower again next week.


Looks like it's bedded in nice! 🏻


----------



## Estoril-5

I'm just cutting my lawn and there seems to be mounds of soil at certain places covered in grass.

As soon as I cut it soil flies everywhere.

Any idea where these mounds have come from?



















Here's where I've reached so far


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Estoril-5 said:


> I'm just cutting my lawn and there seems to be mounds of soil at certain places covered in grass.
> 
> As soon as I cut it soil flies everywhere.
> 
> Any idea where these mounds have come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I've reached so far


It's could be ants?


----------



## Alfa male

Estoril-5 said:


> I'm just cutting my lawn and there seems to be mounds of soil at certain places covered in grass.
> 
> As soon as I cut it soil flies everywhere.
> 
> Any idea where these mounds have come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I've reached so far


Looks like chafer grubs from pictures

https://www.greenthumb.co.uk/help-and-advice/lawn-problems/lawn-pests


----------



## percymon

Estoril-5 said:


> I'm just cutting my lawn and there seems to be mounds of soil at certain places covered in grass.
> 
> As soon as I cut it soil flies everywhere.
> 
> Any idea where these mounds have come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I've reached so far


Could be pest related, but it may also just be uneven ground

Is it a new (to you) house ?

The condition of the grass (height) and degree of moss would suggest its pretty soggy through winter so easily made uneven from walking on soggy ground.

The amount of shade on the lawn is probably accounting for the dampness and high moss presence.


----------



## Maniac

To make your life easier going forward, I'd suggest cutting back some of the taller planting. I have this issue, but mainly caused by neighbouring trees (neighbour and school).


----------



## Estoril-5

Maniac said:


> To make your life easier going forward, I'd suggest cutting back some of the taller planting. I have this issue, but mainly caused by neighbouring trees (neighbour and school).


What effect does cutting back the shrubs have on the grass?

I plan to do this anyway though


----------



## Maniac

Estoril-5 said:


> What effect does cutting back the shrubs have on the grass?
> 
> I plan to do this anyway though


Shade. A shady lawn is a mossy one. Moss loves dark damp conditions. The more you can do to dry out the soil the less moss you'll get for the most part. This is why you see people shoving a fork into the ground, giving it a wiggle and doing this time and again (Aerating). This allows air into the soil as well as providing drainage. Get as much sun as you can on the lawn and it will be more grass than moss. Some of it comes down to soil type too though. Cutting back the shrubs, tall stuff, means more sun/light on the grass, which can only be a good thing.

My shrubs aren't large, but there are some massive trees that shade the garden, something I'm talking, nicely, with my neighbours about.


----------



## Estoril-5

This is how it looks today after being cut yesterday, raking the lawn twice and light rain this morning


----------



## dhali

Have been reading this with interest. The iron sulphate does that have to be mixed with water or can you just spread them using one of those lawn granule spreaders ?


----------



## percymon

The iron sulphate i bought from Amazon (ca £8 delivered for a tub) was diluted into a watering can. I used about a fifth of the tub (at the higher dosage rate) to cover my 130-140m2 of lawns. It was a fine crystalline consistency so perhaps could be put through a spreader in dry form, although the amount you need per square meter is very low.

Iron Sulphate 1 KG Tub PURE MOSS KILLER - 500-1000 Sq mtrs - Sulphate of Iron Lawn Feed, Conditioner and Moss Killer - Contains Ferrous Sulphate of Iron: Dry Powder and easily soluble in water: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Bought the *exact* same stuff from Amazon, applied through a knapsack sprayer & worked a treat. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Has anyone used westland aftercut patch fix its less than £5 in b&m at the minute


----------



## Deniance

First lawn cut last weekend, same old problems, only the edges and around plant pots grew tall, all of the main lawn is very odd, doesnt need cutting ever! Its grown to midget grass and just stayed thrre for 3 years!

Only place it has grown on main lawn is where i planted 2 surplus chicken and ham kievs from a barbeque 3 years ago!


----------



## Estoril-5

This is how we're looking after its 3rd cut week in week.

I've managed to trim the hedges back and and strim down some of the weeds where the shrubs are.










Climbing frame has been relocated here whilst I sort the grass out.

It needed a platform so I made one out of decking.










As you can see I've cut down one of the shrubs as I want a straight line of grass so need to remove shrub and have grass instead.

What's the best way of tackling this?

It used to be a semi circle of grass around the shrub, not sure if the pic shows it well enough.










Better from this side


----------



## percymon

Looking much better - you might want to be a bit more brutal on the cutting back of the shrubs in autumn, although the big conifer on the left and the big trees in the neighbouring ground at the rear are obviously taking most of the light off the garden.

Not too late to sow seed, but to be honest you might be better (and quicker) to buy rolls of turf, more so with kids around.

Dig out the old plants and cut any significant roots down at ca 12" , dig the area over (not too deep but need to break the soil down well), add a little fertiliser, trample over and lay some turf over the top - suggest you cut into existing turf for square ends, rather than cutting new turf to meet the current curve.

Water in each night if no rain falls for 7 days, and as required thereafter if no rain.

Might be a good time to start with the weed n feed regime,. unless you plan on scarifying. Since it appears you have kids, maybe scarify in autumn - nothing worse than trying to keep children off a lawn when its trying to recover


----------



## Patch234

Did you know that a member here and a keen car cleaner is also the author of a lawn book .....

The Lawn Guide: The easy way to the perfect lawn eBook: Philip Sharples, Steven Hayman: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

I know a little about looking after grass, currently on a premier league club project (pitches) with Tony Adams in Azerbaijan...


----------



## Guest

Chaps, how long should it take for new seed to start germinating? I over seeded about three weeks ago and it's only been in the last week that I can now see obvious signs of new growth. Am I expecting too much or am I doing something wrong?

Before over seeding, I gave the lawn a short cut and used an electric scarifier to remove thatch.

To over seed, I made a 50/50 mixture of general purpose compost and horticultural sand. To this I added an equal volume of grass seed. This was mixed well then applied to some bare sections of lawn. 

I kept it reasonably well watered (I think), through either a once a day watering from a sprinkler for around 10-20mins. If it rained that day, I did not bother to water if the ground still appeared damp. 
There was a bit of a temperature drop around 3 weeks ago, so maybe that had an effect.
My perception of "well watered" might be wrong.
The grass seed (Westland multi-purpose) was bought about a year ago.

I'm pretty sure it states on the grass seed sack that signs of germination should be seen in around 4 days. Being fairly new to all this, I'm not really sure what to expect.


----------



## robsri

BareFacedGeek said:


> Chaps, how long should it take for new seed to start germinating? I over seeded about three weeks ago and it's only been in the last week that I can now see obvious signs of new growth. Am I expecting too much or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Before over seeding, I gave the lawn a short cut and used an electric scarifier to remove thatch.
> 
> To over seed, I made a 50/50 mixture of general purpose compost and horticultural sand. To this I added an equal volume of grass seed. This was mixed well then applied to some bare sections of lawn.
> 
> I kept it reasonably well watered (I think), through either a once a day watering from a sprinkler for around 10-20mins. If it rained that day, I did not bother to water if the ground still appeared damp.
> There was a bit of a temperature drop around 3 weeks ago, so maybe that had an effect.
> My perception of "well watered" might be wrong.
> The grass seed (Westland multi-purpose) was bought about a year ago.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it states on the grass seed sack that signs of germination should be seen in around 4 days. Being fairly new to all this, I'm not really sure what to expect.


I put some down about 3 weeks ago and its only just starting to germinate now. In some places it's still not done anything! I just sprinkled the area with a watering can if there had been no rain.


----------



## Will_G

Patch234 said:


> Did you know that a member here and a keen car cleaner is also the author of a lawn book .....
> 
> The Lawn Guide: The easy way to the perfect lawn eBook: Philip Sharples, Steven Hayman: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
> 
> I know a little about looking after grass, currently on a premier league club project (pitches) with Tony Adams in Azerbaijan...


Having been out there for a couple of years (2006-08) working good luck on getting anything to grow!


----------



## percymon

robsri said:


> I put some down about 3 weeks ago and its only just starting to germinate now. In some places it's still not done anything! I just sprinkled the area with a watering can if there had been no rain.


Me too - I was rather worried that i either had an old batch of seed (from a1lawn) or some cold nights had pretty much killed the seed. Then i remembered i had to buy a further 2Kg of seed locally for the final section of overseeding and that wasn't doing anything either.

Mine is growing, ca 2-3" in general but its rather inconsistent, with perhaps only 50% of the seed germinating.

I aerated, then overseeded applying gentle fertiliser at the same time, and then topped with a roughly 50:50 mix of sharp sand and top soil.

Overall my lawn is looking 300% better than 6 weeks ago, so i'm not overly worried - just wish the new seed was more vigorant growth than it is so far


----------



## m500dpp

This is my lawn, not as good as it looks, still has its fair share of weeds etc, but it is getting better.

Building at the end is our new chicken run, just begining to get some eggs, anyone else keep chickens?


----------



## percymon

Remember this...



percymon said:


> Lol !
> 
> I scarified 6th March (a week or two too early in hindsight as it took a bit longer for the lawn to recover withcool nightime temperatures) - it looked terrible...


Well after a aeration a month ago and over seeding/top dressing this is that very same 'lawn' tonight..



a few spot weeds and a few new brown patches (thanks to a Staffie Bull Terrier ) but a heck of a lot better.

So to all you who were frightened to scarify (and i did mine two weeks too early in hindsight), you can see grass does recover pretty quickly


----------



## Patch234

Will_G said:


> Having been out there for a couple of years (2006-08) working good luck on getting anything to grow!


Ive been here for 5 years Will. In this time done the World Cup (U17) all pitches and the national stadium, plus advised to most all premier league clubs. Plus built a state of the art training ground and stadium with Tony at Gabala FC

What were you doing here?

What we use in stadiums to make the grass grow... Galatasaray FC (Worked there)









Gabala FC - Built from nothing 

















Stadium for World Cup in Baku (Bermuda grass)


----------



## Will_G

Patch234 said:


> What were you doing here?


I was working on and offshore doing some laser scanning and dimensional control for oil & gas. Stayed on Nizami near Bul Bul. Its amazing the amount of investment they're making across there however the general opinion seems to be the rich getting richer.

Anyway back on topic certainly looks like you're doing the business across there with those pitches.


----------



## rinns

Can I still put down weed and feed now?


----------



## Patch234

Now is one of the best times to do it.


----------



## Estoril-5

Any weed & feed you recommend in particular which is reasonably priced and available in the UK?


----------



## Bero

I've worked on and off in Azerbaijan (Baku) for the last 7-8 years, (Oil and Gas). A great place and I've seen phenomenal development in that time. I was supposed to be back the 1st week of June, but have something else I need to do instead.


----------



## robertdon777

m500dpp said:


> This is my lawn, not as good as it looks, still has its fair share of weeds etc, but it is getting better.
> 
> Building at the end is our new chicken run, just begining to get some eggs, anyone else keep chickens?


Looks great, just crying out for some shaped borders and a few choice plants in them, great shape/size too.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Estoril-5 said:


> Any weed & feed you recommend in particular which is reasonably priced and available in the UK?


I found this in B&Q [I _think_] and spread it at the beginning of last week - the weeds are starting to curl up already so it seems to be working, although it's been cold & rainy almost every day since 










I'm going to wait a few weeks then scarify the hell out of it , then apply this


----------



## Matt.

m500dpp said:


> This is my lawn, not as good as it looks, still has its fair share of weeds etc, but it is getting better.
> 
> Building at the end is our new chicken run, just begining to get some eggs, anyone else keep chickens?


Can I ask which mower you use please?


----------



## Matt.

After doing most of the work inside, I thought I would turn my attention to the garden.

Previously it was all stabbed for the eldery owners here before.

24/2/15 - Slabs took up, sand/cement mix removed, soil replaced and seeded.



18/4/15 - Not sure on the exact date it was seeded but this is roughly 6 weeks later



3/5/15 - First cut at highest setting on the mower. Roughly 9/10 weeks after being seeded



I've got a roller which I'm using to roll out the uneven bits. Lawn weed killer going down in around 5 weeks.


----------



## Matt.

Matt. said:


> Can I ask which mower you use please?


:wave:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

So project back garden started today. After some building work and a new puppy the garden has taken a hammering.

It's gone from this...









To this...









I've started by seeding the circular piece of mud, the next plan is to rotivate the back border and around the tree on the left. Only struggle is to try and level it all


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Had the grotty fence done today!


----------



## sfstu

Looks good...:thumb:
Have a similar length stretch to do myself, could I ask how much it was for materials and for labour?
Rgds Stu


----------



## jonnyMercUK

It was £390 for the materials, wife's brother fitted it


----------



## sfstu

Good job for £400...:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr

I've always had a cheap electric mower which has always done the job, but we are moving to a house with a large garden and would like a petrol mower. Please can people recommend a decent mower as I have no idea of what to look for or spend. I did wonder if to go second hand.


----------



## Dannbodge

Honda make the best rotary mowers in my opinion
Good build quality, good engines and iirc they have a 7 year warranty


----------



## shane_ctr

Can you recommend any models or is the whole range good?


----------



## nbray67

shane_ctr said:


> Can you recommend any models or is the whole range good?


Have a look on the mowdirect website. I got our Efco Self Propelled from there, great price and great service with very qk delivery! http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/


----------



## Dannbodge

shane_ctr said:


> Can you recommend any models or is the whole range good?


Depends on what you are actually after as they have loads.
The izy range and very good. We used to sell hundreds of them over the spring and summer months


----------



## ChuckH

Dannbodge said:


> Honda make the best rotary mowers in my opinion
> Good build quality, good engines and iirc they have a 7 year warranty


+ 1 . I have an Izy 18 inch self drive for doing the grass verges down the lane. Incredibly easy and reliable. 
Also have an Atco Balmoral for the flat billiard table lawn out back but wonder why I keep two mowers. The Honda is just so good !


----------



## slim_boy_fat

shane_ctr said:


> I've always had a cheap electric mower which has always done the job, but we are moving to a house with a large garden and would like a petrol mower. Please can people recommend a decent mower as I have no idea of what to look for or spend. I did wonder if to go second hand.


How "large" is large? If it's *really* big, consider one with a seat behind it, much easier.

Top of the tree in my book would be the Lloyds Paladin range as used by greenkeepers, but they're very pricey - even second-hand.......


----------



## jonnyMercUK

shane_ctr said:


> I've always had a cheap electric mower which has always done the job, but we are moving to a house with a large garden and would like a petrol mower. Please can people recommend a decent mower as I have no idea of what to look for or spend. I did wonder if to go second hand.


Also depends what's finish you want. I have an atco cylinder mower for the front lawn.








A cylinder mower is best for straight stripes, if you have a fiddly garden a rotary is easier to move around. If you want stripes you need to be looking at mowers with a roller. The Honda hrx range is very good but it also depends what you want to spend.


----------



## m4rkymark

We have a Honda izy 21" - it cuts well but I find it a little heavy and find if the ground is a little soft the rear wheels can dig into the ground and make it uneven. We have had it 6 yrs now and find the deck is starting to show little bits of rust even though I clean it out once the grass is cut.

On the plus side it's easy to use, starts first time even after sitting over the winter months and doesn't use a lot of fuel. Given its a 21" model it doesn't take too long to cut the grass as it covers ground quickly.

If one day I need to replace it I'm not sure I would buy another though...

Just cut the grass today but don't have any pics of it, will post some tomorrow.


----------



## ChuckH

jonnyMercUK said:


> Also depends what's finish you want. I have an atco cylinder mower for the front lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cylinder mower is best for straight stripes, if you have a fiddly garden a rotary is easier to move around. If you want stripes you need to be looking at mowers with a roller. The Honda hrx range is very good but it also depends what you want to spend.


I have the same Atco you have there mate. Problem I have is that the grass box does not hold much grass and emptying it into a large black bag is s royal pain due to the shape of the box..

How do you find yours ? My one is the later model with the Kawasaki engine but the box/set up looks identical . :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> I have the same Atco you have there mate. Problem I have is that the grass box does not hold much grass and emptying it into a large black bag is s royal pain due to the shape of the box..
> 
> How do you find yours ? My one is the later model with the Kawasaki engine but the box/set up looks identical . :thumb:


I love it to be honest, had a few problems with the carb recently but its in for a service now so should be sorted. The box is quite awkward but I like the fact you can keep it running whilst you empty the box


----------



## m4rkymark

we have a couple of pieces of grass, one at the back and one at the side. we don't really use the side one, we have a little orchard there - 7 apple trees, 2 pear trees & 3 plum trees and our greenhouse is round the side too. we use the grass at the back all the time though - here it is after cutting yesterday.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Looks like a nice mature garden. Is it all your hard work?


----------



## m4rkymark

jonny I did most of it with a friend who is a landscape gardener and a friend who has a little digger - the place was a real mess - completely unrecognisable from it is today. we done the garden in 2010 and that the way it was this morning. The conservatory has gone now as well and has been replaced with a traditional style oak outbuilding. Sorry for the mammoth post and all the pics 

this was the garden at the side when we moved in



















this is when it was cleared









this is how it looks today - its a little more mature now as a lot of the plants have grown more









at the rear of the house though its completely different. there was a massive fence along the back and it was covered in trees, plants etc. and we have opened it right up. to build the boarders up we bought 25 ton of earth/sand and had to wheel barrow it in off the street - my back felt like someone had jumped up and down on it all day, arms were hanging off too - never again. we also lifted near 400 paving stones and just broke them up as no one would come and take them.

this picture is taken from the same place as the very first pic I put up in the post above









this is along the back of the house and you can see the fence that run the whole length of the garden









this is the main part of the rear garden where the grass is now









this was it with most of the old stuff cleared - although there is still some grass? here


















this was the trees all leaning against the car port damaging the roof - all gone now - when we got a report from a tree surgeon they were all split and were ready to come down of their own accord.



















on to the preparing the ground for the grass - as you can see we had already planted a lot of the borders with new shrubbery




























at the same time as the grass was getting down we put down a load of chuckies









this is it near the end - the stone edging was already there but had some stone missing so we replaced the missing stone and reinstated the path.




























at the other side of the garden - the part where im standing taking most of the pics it was just as bad. There was loads of bushes and it was so dense you couldn't even see in. When we cut back what was there we found 2 garden sheds, 4 bikes, some steps for a swimming pool, a fish tank which must have been 5 ft x 3ft, some garden chairs, about 60 ft of plastic pipework and garden pots and whole manner of other stuff

this is what is was like when we moved in









once most of the bushes were hacked away we were left with this tree leaning precariously - it had to come out.


















roots of the leaning tree being dug out


















by this time we had rebuilt the wall incorporating a couple of seats into it, we also shortened the wall slightly so it took up less room. This area has been planted up as well now and looks different









conservatory at the back of the garage coming down









and the oak building going up - the base had already been finished in original flag stones, roof is in same tiles as the garage so it all blends in, now its been up a couple of years it looks like its been there all the time - sorry no more pics of it finished... just got to do something with the garage as its was harled in the 90s and its a horrible finish and completely out of character with the rest of the house and the area we live in. We have thought about stone cladding it or painting it off white - not sure what we are going to plump for yet...


----------



## Alfa male

That's really impressive. I'd love to see some pics of this all finished.


----------



## nbray67

m4rkymark said:


> jonny I did most of it with a friend who is a landscape gardener and a friend who has a little digger - the place was a real mess - completely unrecognisable from it is today. we done the garden in 2010 and that the way it was this morning. The conservatory has gone now as well and has been replaced with a traditional style oak outbuilding.


Wow Mark, that is some transformation, man hours and back breaking work into all of that.

It looks truly stunning and I'd be well proud of that result.

Hat's off to you all.


----------



## Estoril-5

Woah that's some serious transformation


----------



## m4rkymark

Thanks for the kind words chaps - it was an absolute mountain of work and most of it back breaking but we didn't have an endless pot of money to do it so needs must as they say... Having that mini digger was a godsend though. Once of the hardest parts was moving the flag stones - some of them are about 5ft x3ft and 4 inches thick - by christ are they heavy, you certainly don't want your fingers caught under them.

As with everything there is still bits we want to change which I'm going to try and get done this year but with a new baby arriving at the end of June I don't know if it will happen yet... Got to get my finger out I s'pose


----------



## jonnyMercUK

The old greenhouse was relocated yesterday. It's surprising how much it's opened the garden up!










Next job clear all the rockery stones and tiles left over from the extension.

On the last leg of the extension really, it's nice to get the doors open.


----------



## J306TD

What do you think of GreenThumb? As they reckon they can improve the condition of my grass?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

J306TD said:


> What do you think of GreenThumb? As they reckon they can improve the condition of my grass?


I was wondering about these. I know a neighbour has them out a couple of times a year. Think it's about £15 a time. He grass was a right mess, they gave him advice, scarify etc then came out and treated.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Dogs been banned from the lawn for a week, Westland after cut patch fix applied, along with evergreen 4 in 1 to the rest of the lawn. Let's see what it's like next weekend! Anyone been up to much?


----------



## ChuckH

Green thumb like any other grass company charge you handsomely for doing the same as advised above by our knowledgeable members .. 

Having some one else do it is a bit like having someone else detail your car . IE it takes the fun and achievement out of the job. Plus you have the chance to learn and the exercise wont do any harm. 

Fair enough for those to busy ar not able bodied but I prefer to have a go myself .


----------



## deano_uk

Just raked three bags of thatch out of my lawn this afternoon, is it too late in the year to oversead and if not can anyone recommend a seed and feed to go down at the same time?


----------



## realist

Go on to a site called pitchcare, plenty of seeds to chose from, I usually choose a winter sports pitch mix cause they're usually hard wearing etc. Then after a month choose a spring/summer fertiliser, no weed killer on new grass though. If you get weeds I usually drop a few grains of weed and feed on the plant by hand. Remember, if in doubt ask because it takes a while to grow back.:thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark

I've just been cutting and weeding. Grass seems to grow like wildfire once it heats up a bit, it's coming to the time of year that I need to think about cutting twice a week. We have had quite a lot of rain and I think that helps it grow quickly.


----------



## realist

A rule of thumb is never cut off more than 1/3 length. So if you've fed it and the conditions are favourable you may need to cut every other day.


----------



## rinns

not long until I join the world of turf on the back garden










Any one got problems with Mole Hills? The feckers are driving me crazy in a small orchard.


----------



## m4rkymark

realist said:


> A rule of thumb is never cut off more than 1/3 length. So if you've fed it and the conditions are favourable you may need to cut every other day.


Yes I know I should only be cutting off 1/3rd at a time but To be honest if I only cut off 1/3rd I would have to cut every other day and unfortunately that's not possible. During the summer period I normally cut off about 4 to 5 inches if I leave it for a week, living in Scotland we get plenty rain and living in a house which has a 7ft wall all around the garden makes it very sheltered and it's always warmer in the garden than it is on the street.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

deano_uk said:


> Just raked three bags of thatch out of my lawn this afternoon, is it too late in the year to oversead and if not can anyone recommend a seed and feed to go down at the same time?


Not with this weather, rain and sun is perfect!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Does anyone know if too much rain can affect weed and feed? It's been raining pretty hard for a while now.


----------



## realist

Should be ok as long as it doesn't pour down straight after application. Just needs to so on the leaves of the weeds for a while for the weed killer to be absorbed.


----------



## d3m0n

After a bit of advice, i used some 4 in 1 on both my lawns (sparingly as a mate said its easy to use too much and burn the grass) and have seen little affect in the two weeks its been down, the moss has started turning black in places and the weeds are flourishing still, should i wait a little longer or give it a little top up? I was hoping i could scarify in the next week or so and do a bit of over seeding? Am i just being too keen?


----------



## realist

The only way to ensure you get the best from it is to apply at 35g/ m2 through a decent spreader. More than this and you risk damage, less than this and it will be ineffective. The weeds can appear to grow well because you are really feeding them to death. The should grow like mad then keel over. Don't be tempted to re-apply within 6 weeks of the first application.:thumb:


----------



## d3m0n

realist said:


> The only way to ensure you get the best from it is to apply at 35g/ m2 through a decent spreader. More than this and you risk damage, less than this and it will be ineffective. The weeds can appear to grow well because you are really feeding them to death. The should grow like mad then keel over. Don't be tempted to re-apply within 6 weeks of the first application.:thumb:


And in respect of scarifying, should I wait until it looks like everything has kicked in or should I crack on and remove what is dead or black and be prepared to do it again in another couple of weeks?

And any tips on when I should reseed etc?


----------



## realist

I usually scarify 2/3 weeks after, should wait at least 6 weeks before re-seeding. If it's not terrible I would continue treatment every 6 weeks and re-seed in September if required:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

d3m0n said:


> After a bit of advice, i used some 4 in 1 on both my lawns (sparingly as a mate said its easy to use too much and burn the grass) and have seen little affect in the two weeks its been down, the moss has started turning black in places and the weeds are flourishing still, should i wait a little longer or give it a little top up? I was hoping i could scarify in the next week or so and do a bit of over seeding? Am i just being too keen?


I used a 4in1 from Wilko's, their own (white bag with green lettering), as it was on offer, £7 for a large bag, can't remember the size but it's taken the weeds out (didn't have much) and the odd patch of moss with ease, cheaper than the branded stuff.

Grass looks patchy in colour where I didn't spread it evenly enough as we have a large garden. Dark grass where the 4in1 has worked wonders and lighter where I didn't apply it enough.

Good stuff though.


----------



## camerashy

I would wait a little longer, if the moss is turning black that is a good sign as is the weed growth as they tend to outgrown themselves and die off.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Wahoo, laid some Westland after cut patch fix a week ago and can see some little shoots appearing! £4 from b&m


----------



## deano_uk

jonnyMercUK said:


> Wahoo, laid some Westland after cut patch fix a week ago and can see some little shoots appearing! £4 from b&m


Put some down Sunday night so looking forward to seeing how it goes, got 4.8KG of it for about £10 from costco.


----------



## Naddy37

Just had this delivered. Been after a petrol lawnmower for a few weeks since the trusted electric Flymo gave up the ghost.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

neilos said:


> Just had this delivered. Been after a petrol lawnmower for a few weeks since the trusted electric Flymo gave up the ghost.


These are highly rated by my mate who has a garden machinery shop. Are they a Honda engine?


----------



## Naddy37

Don't think so. Think it's Al-ko's own engine. Unless it's a Honda and they've rebadged it.

Bruv-in-law brought the same machine a few weeks back from the same place. Chap there also said they are highly rated and should be priced higher.

Sounds sad, but I wanna give it a coat of wax or sealant...


----------



## Dannbodge

We keep getting a cat pooing on our front lawn. I've tried different repellents and nothing seems to be working.

Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Goodfella36

neilos said:


> Don't think so. Think it's Al-ko's own engine. Unless it's a Honda and they've rebadged it.
> 
> Bruv-in-law brought the same machine a few weeks back from the same place. Chap there also said they are highly rated and should be priced higher.
> 
> Sounds sad, but I wanna give it a coat of wax or sealant...


I recently brought this one

http://www.screwfix.com/p/mountfield-sp53h-51cm-160cc-self-propelled-rotary-petrol-lawn-mower/4561f

I was sad enough that soon as I opened it up I fully coated it all underneath as well with OptiGloss


----------



## jonnyMercUK

jonnyMercUK said:


> So project back garden started today. After some building work and a new puppy the garden has taken a hammering.
> 
> It's gone from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started by seeding the circular piece of mud, the next plan is to rotivate the back border and around the tree on the left. Only struggle is to try and level it all


Things are looking a little better. Will probably need an overseed. The patchy areas are starting to shoot which is good!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Oh and large tree on the right is getting a hair cut tomorrow


----------



## m4rkymark

its getting there, the sun will no doubt help it along no end, just make sure its got enough water.


----------



## danwel

Spent 3 hours trying to put a 2x2 tantalised wood frame round the lawn! Not happy with the results so getting someone to quote for doing it as it frustrated the hell out if me today


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Any tips on prepping for and relocating turf?


----------



## LeadFarmer

jonnyMercUK said:


> Any tips on prepping for and relocating turf?


Not sure if I've already posted this before, but heres a few photos of when I laid a new lawn and patio in my previous house. My lawn had gradually been turned to mud from our dogs walking on it. I decided to create two lans, one for the dogs and one for us, separated by fencing...

I marked where any dandelions were and then removed the old turf with a spade, piling it at the bottom of the garden to turn it into nice soil a few months later (pile it grass side to grass side).

I then attacked the dandelion roots with weed killer and let the ground alone for a week or so to see if any dandelions had survived, and dealt with any that had.

I then rotated the ground, adding sand and good topsoil. Then shuffled over it with my feet to flatten the ground, before raking it till level. Then laid good quality Rowlawn turf from my local garden centre, applied suitable feed and kept it well watered over the following weeks.

Before...




























During...





































New turf going down...



















Done...


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Had a cut tonight and things are looking better. I've filled the circular piece of soil with some spare turf. Decking being laid on Sunday!


----------



## Matt.

Which slabs are those if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Just looking at that picture. Makes the grass look terrible. Looks a lot better sat here.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Matt. said:


> Which slabs are those if you don't mind me asking?


Slabs?


----------



## Matt.

We posted at the same time. It was meant for Leadfarmer


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> Which slabs are those if you don't mind me asking?


I bought the from a stoneyard near to Manvers in Rotherham. Cant remember what the slabs were called, but some of them had fossils in them.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Been a long old day on project garden.

Spent the first 4 1/2 hours shifting lots of soil ready for the decking to be laid tomorrow. Building regs stated that as the garden slopes there had to be 2 course of brick below damp proof and a meter out. Although the decking will sat just under the cill the soil still needed to be moved 



















Once I got that out the way I managed to give the lawn a well needed cut, I've been watering it most nights and combined with the weed and feed it went crazy!

I'm quite impressed by the results!



















Next job is to tackle the back of the lawn and level out using the soil from today.


----------



## Rundie

Matt. said:


> Which slabs are those if you don't mind me asking?


Indian sandstone :thumb:


----------



## evobaz

Someone asked about how to stop cats crapping in your garden , can't find it now to quote it but the best thing to do is get stuff called Jayes Fluid . Asda sell it. It's a strong disinfectant . Pour two or three capfuls into a watering can then top it up with water and pour this around the perimeter of your garden and other areas that the cats pee/poo (I'd avoid grass and plants though). Your garden will smell like a hospital for a few days but the cats hate the smell so will dump somewhere else. It actually says on the back of the tin " keep away from cats" . I tried all sorts to stop them coming into my garden but this worked.


----------



## evobaz

Right onto my lawn.

I have a trusty old Champion (Briggs and Stratton) rotary mower but recently picked up this Suffolk Punch (Qualcast with a different name) for the bargain price of £95. 



Now I like the mower but my only issue is with the front roller. I find it flattens some of the grass down and then the blades don't cut it due to it being flattened. This results in some bits being missed. - See the pictures below. Does anyone else find this or am I doing something wrong? 



Grass looks not too bad. Scarified it earlier in the year then had it hollowtined then I top dressed it and over seeded it. It's finally getting there.


----------



## LSherratt

Can any of you experts tell me what I can do to improve my lawn? I'm considering EverGreen Complete 4-in-1 with one of those scatter roller things? My lawn is only a year old and looks like a field. Watering it front and back takes well over an hour which is the worst task in the world, almost. I'm worried of cutting it too short and it drying out and dying so I'm cutting it medium length. I use a ride on mower....


----------



## jonnyMercUK

LSherratt said:


> Can any of you experts tell me what I can do to improve my lawn? I'm considering EverGreen Complete 4-in-1 with one of those scatter roller things? My lawn is only a year old and looks like a field. Watering it front and back takes well over an hour which is the worst task in the world, almost. I'm worried of cutting it too short and it drying out and dying so I'm cutting it medium length. I use a ride on mower....


4 in 1 will bring it back to life. I swear by it!

Looks like there is a bit of dead grass also so maybe a scarify


----------



## jonnyMercUK

evobaz said:


> Right onto my lawn.
> 
> I have a trusty old Champion (Briggs and Stratton) rotary mower but recently picked up this Suffolk Punch (Qualcast with a different name) for the bargain price of £95.
> 
> 
> Now I like the mower but my only issue is with the front roller. I find it flattens some of the grass down and then the blades don't cut it due to it being flattened. This results in some bits being missed. - See the pictures below. Does anyone else find this or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Grass looks not too bad. Scarified it earlier in the year then had it hollowtined then I top dressed it and over seeded it. It's finally getting there.


Has it been serviced? I've just had mine done and they adjusted the blades slightly which is giving it a really nice cut.


----------



## Dannbodge

The grass might be too long for a cylinder mower. They should only really be used on short grass.

Also if you need to check your blades then spin them by hand and put a piece of paper in them.
They should cut it cleanly across the width of the bottom


----------



## evobaz

jonnyMercUK said:


> Has it been serviced? I've just had mine done and they adjusted the blades slightly which is giving it a really nice cut.


I don't think it needs serviced to be honest. It is almost new. I've adjusted the blades myself, its simple. There's a few guides on YouTube.



Dannbodge said:


> The grass might be too long for a cylinder mower. They should only really be used on short grass.
> 
> Also if you need to check your blades then spin them by hand and put a piece of paper in them.
> They should cut it cleanly across the width of the bottom


As above, the blades have been adjusted and are spot on. The rotating blade just skims the lower/fixed blade. I think you're possibly right with the grass being too long. Although its not what I'd call long, its maybe just too much for the mower. I'll give it a run over with the rotary first next time and then with the cylinder and see how it fares. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I had to use the rotary on Sunday before using the cylinder. It just doesn't like slightly long grass. Twice a week cut now


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Dannbodge said:


> The grass might be too long for a cylinder mower. They should only really be used on short grass.....


That's your problem right there.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I've relocated some turf however after cutting yesterday I've established its not very level. 

Any advice? I was going to use a timber board and something heavy to flatten it.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I'd top-dress the low bits [unless they're like craters :lol:] and level it off with the back of a wide rake.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I've only relocated a small amount of turf, approx 3sqm


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Also as I've concentrated so much time on the back lawn the front lawn needs a little care as its losing its greenness! I have a bag of evergreen 4 in 1 left however there are no weeds. 

Has anyone tried evergreen extreme green? I'd be apply through the spreader


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Then...









And now...









And front lawn after evergreen extreme green


----------



## Curley89

Hi everyone, great thread!

I'm a complete newbie when it comes to garden care, bought my first home in June last year with moderate sized front and rear gardens. This thread has made me think a lot about more about my lawn care and I've made some purchases which I'll post about after my first cut with the new tools tomorrow. 

One of the purchases was a Qualcast XSZ48B and after asking the guy in Homebase which oil it will need he said Halfords 4 Stroke will do the job so that's what I got. I've just unboxed the mower and it says use SAE 30 oil but the Halfords 4 stroke oil is 10w40. Will this be OK or are the grades too different for an engine like this?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Don't hold me to this but I'm sure either is ok


----------



## B17BLG

jonnyMercUK said:


> Then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And front lawn after evergreen extreme green


Impressive that. Incase I've missed what was your process. And what caused the patches in the first place?

Great results though!


----------



## Starburst

I'm impressed Jonny. nice work!:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

It's the dog that caused the patches. Infact he's still not ****ing his leg yet so they are still appearing. 

All I've done is scarified and treated with evergreen 4 in 1. Front lawn I used evergreen extreme.


----------



## spursfan

Curley89 said:


> Hi everyone, great thread!
> 
> I'm a complete newbie when it comes to garden care, bought my first home in June last year with moderate sized front and rear gardens. This thread has made me think a lot about more about my lawn care and I've made some purchases which I'll post about after my first cut with the new tools tomorrow.
> 
> One of the purchases was a Qualcast XSZ48B and after asking the guy in Homebase which oil it will need he said Halfords 4 Stroke will do the job so that's what I got. I've just unboxed the mower and it says use SAE 30 oil but the Halfords 4 stroke oil is 10w40. Will this be OK or are the grades too different for an engine like this?


Use what it says in the manual, wouldn't think it will be expensive to buy a few litres.


----------



## spursfan

jonnyMercUK said:


> Don't hold me to this but I'm sure either is ok


Johnny, what length is the grass cut in the 3 pictures above?
Currently leaving mine at 40mm as I have done a bit of patching so do not want to damage the new grass.
looks pretty good at 40MM, nice and green and lush.
Yours looks similar so that got me thinking as to what height you are cutting at.

Kev


----------



## jonnyMercUK

spursfan said:


> Johnny, what length is the grass cut in the 3 pictures above?
> 
> Currently leaving mine at 40mm as I have done a bit of patching so do not want to damage the new grass.
> 
> looks pretty good at 40MM, nice and green and lush.
> 
> Yours looks similar so that got me thinking as to what height you are cutting at.
> 
> Kev


How Kev.

Really couldn't tell you what length. It's cut the same length the majority of the year, and I go on the basis of long but not too long and short but not too short - just right!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Not been on the thread in a while but it's coming to that time of year to start prepping for next summer. I've fed the front lawn and its looking good, the back needs some work, unsure whether to feed and weed then scarify or the other way round?


----------



## evobaz

I usually scarify mine in the spring when it starts growing.


----------



## m4rkymark

I am going to hollow tine our lawn in the next couple of weeks and give it a winter feed which should help keep it in shape. I cut in on Monday past and it still looks pretty good even though it's getting colder now and it could have done with some rain but the rain gods answered my prayers and it's rained all day and the garden is definitely looking better for it as it's been really dry here over the past month. I don't like to scarify the lawn before winter, prefer to do it early spring which seems to bring it on quicker.


----------



## evobaz

m4rkymark said:


> I am going to hollow tine our lawn in the next couple of weeks and give it a winter feed which should help keep it in shape. I cut in on Monday past and it still looks pretty good even though it's getting colder now and it could have done with some rain but the rain gods answered my prayers and it's rained all day and the garden is definitely looking better for it as it's been really dry here over the past month. I don't like to scarify the lawn before winter, prefer to do it early spring which seems to bring it on quicker.


I hollow tined mine earlier this year and top dressed it. Still have half a ton of top dressing left and plan to do the same again next spring. Will hopefully give it another cut and feed this week.


----------



## baxlin

Dannbodge said:


> The grass might be too long for a cylinder mower. They should only really be used on short grass.


Sorry, only just found this thread.

I have a choice of front rollers for my Suffolk Punch cylinder mower, the usual full roller, and one with a narrow (2"?) roller at each end, with a long tube spacer between. This doesn't flatten the grass, allowing longer grass to be cut.

I still use a rotary for the first cut of the year though, as I put this off as long as I can, and the grass really is too long for the cylinder mower to cut.

Re general lawn care, I use Greenthumb, they come and dress the lawn 4 times a year, and scarifying/aerate it once late in the year. Job done!


----------



## evobaz

baxlin said:


> Sorry, only just found this thread.
> 
> I have a choice of front rollers for my Suffolk Punch cylinder mower, the usual full roller, and one with a narrow (2"?) roller at each end, with a long tube spacer between. This doesn't flatten the grass, allowing longer grass to be cut.


I've been using the rotary mower first if the grass has any real length to it and then going over it with the cylinder but i'll need to look into the different front rollers. If you get a chance can you post up a picture? :thumb:


----------



## Nigglyb

+1 for Greenthumb
Mines £19 x4 treatments a year for both front & back lawns. Works out so much cheaper than all the potions I used to buy to get a better lawn with no weeds. Don't have to touch it at all now other than cutting :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

jonnyMercUK said:


> Not been on the thread in a while but it's coming to that time of year to start prepping for next summer. I've fed the front lawn and its looking good, the back needs some work, unsure whether to feed and weed then scarify or the other way round?


I always scarify April and end September. Mine has had the autumn feed on and the little moss is going black now and the lawn is greening up.


----------



## evobaz

Nigglyb said:


> +1 for Greenthumb
> Mines £19 x4 treatments a year for both front & back lawns. Works out so much cheaper than all the potions I used to buy to get a better lawn with no weeds. Don't have to touch it at all now other than cutting :thumb:


I binned Greenthumb after they were caught "assessing" lawns and recommending the appropriate care program after "finding" certain weeds etc all from the warmth of their van. They hadn't even set foot in the garden - in fact, they couldn't even see the lawn from where they were. :lol:


----------



## Nigglyb

evobaz said:


> I binned Greenthumb after they were caught "assessing" lawns and recommending the appropriate care program after "finding" certain weeds etc all from the warmth of their van. They hadn't even set foot in the garden - in fact, they couldn't even see the lawn from where they were. :lol:


Well if the franchisee in my area had done this then his van must have had an exact replication of my lawn in it because I've had fantastic results which speak for themselves. I've been using them for over 11 years now & can really see a difference


----------



## realist

Kiashuma said:


> I always scarify April and end September. Mine has had the autumn feed on and the little moss is going black now and the lawn is greening up.


This is what I would do with a winter feed later on containing mosskiller.


----------



## Darlofan

evobaz said:


> I binned Greenthumb after they were caught "assessing" lawns and recommending the appropriate care program after "finding" certain weeds etc all from the warmth of their van. They hadn't even set foot in the garden - in fact, they couldn't even see the lawn from where they were. :lol:


Seems a bit daft as it takes a couple of minutes to assess a lawn. I've used them for 12 months now after we moved and the lawn was in a shocking state. Weeds galore, moss was phenomenal and soggy constantly. With the house needing my attention I decided to try Greenthumb and have to say they've been fantastic, lawn is weed free, moss is almost gone and grass is much thicker and better looking. Also had it hollow tined too which I did in last house and this was worth the £30 just to save me the trouble.


----------



## alan hanson

can anyone recommend a decent winter/autumn feed to appy on the grass


----------



## Kiashuma

alan hanson said:


> can anyone recommend a decent winter/autumn feed to appy on the grass


I use Evergreen autumn 2 in 1 feed, happy with how its worked.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

With the temp being over 6 degrees I thought I'd give the lawn a very high cut first cut?

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Ducky

I would have thought it's a bit too damp at the moment?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Almost did the same last week, the grass has been growing for a while.

Then the snow arrived, so best left alone......:wall:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

It's been a strange day..rain early morning, sun mid morning which is when I cut, then snow this afternoon, although it was mixed with rain


----------



## Hondafan1

I have a few old push type mowers if anyone want to buy them as a project. They have rollers on them so they are good for lines in your grass and i also have a petrol mower in need of full refurb


----------



## Pip66

jonnyMercUK said:


> With the temp being over 6 degrees I thought I'd give the lawn a very high cut first cut?
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat?


Yeap. Gave mine a quick whizz over. Really just to take the high bits off.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I tend to follow this http://www.webblawnmowers.co.uk/lawn-care-calendar/ however I see us in March already - so will give a light rake tomorrow. Actually in March I'll be scarifying and applying evergreen 4 in 1


----------



## m4rkymark

I think it's far too early to be cutting yet. It's also very wet here plus the snow was blowing a blizzard outside.


----------



## alfajim

Any idea what I can do to get the bad bits out of my lawn? There seems to be patches of green leaves in it. Sometimes they have a purple flower. 
Don't really want to use anything too harsh as the chickens like to graze on it.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Put up a pic of the offending plant, might need a selective weedkiller followed by scarifying. [but not yet]


----------



## alfajim

trying to keep the hens off of it whilst it's super wet.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Iron sulphate will get rid of that


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I _think_ it's a type of clover but might be wrong. 

A selective weedkiller will shift it, but given the extent of the patches, it looks like you'll then be left with bare areas which'll need reseeding, after a light scarifying.


----------



## alfajim

cheers chaps.


----------



## shane_ctr

Guys, I have removed a rose bed and a stone area of garden and have put down some grade A top soil i have got some grass seed that i will lay down next month, Is there anything else i should do like roll it, rake it.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Rake it level then tramp it firm by walking back and forth over the area in two directions [like wet-sanding headlights] using your heels. It's hard on the legs, ask me how I know.....:lol:

Then, rake lightly to level and sow your seed, covering by raking *lightly* again.

How big is the area?


----------



## Paul08

Im hoping to cut mine mid March. Alfajim, I have the same clovers in my back garden, they are an absolute nightmare, they have spread all over the place! I'm hoping to get rid of them this year and then re-seed the areas that have been affected.


----------



## Rayaan

Just cut mine today. found some serious moss growth and it's almost covering half the lawn. Any ideas on how to get rid of this? I remember seeing it last year? I removed by raking and then weed feed and Moss killer but it seems to be back!


----------



## Iptsoe

Rayaan said:


> Just cut mine today. found some serious moss growth and it's almost covering half the lawn. Any ideas on how to get rid of this? I remember seeing it last year? I removed by raking and then weed feed and Moss killer but it seems to be back!


I have the same problem in my garden because the sun doesn't get high enough during the winter months to get the whole lawn.

The only way I can get rid of the moss each spring is to cut the grass, rake the lawn and kill the remaining moss with killer, I generally tend use Evergreen 4 in 1


----------



## evobaz

I have had moss issues each winter for the last couple of years. My grass is on a slight slope and the lower part seems to be the worst for moss. I think the drainage could be better and the soil under the grass is probably full of clay (if the rest of the garden is anything to go by).

Usually, I scarify it then apply feed weed and Moss killer and after a few weeks it recovers. Last year I had it hollowtyned and I top dressed it afterwards. I'm planning on doing the same this year as I still have half a ton of top dressing to use up. Hopefully this helps reduce the moss and encourages the grass to grow.


----------



## Bmwjc

evobaz said:


> I have had moss issues each winter for the last couple of years. My grass is on a slight slope and the lower part seems to be the worst for moss. I think the drainage could be better and the soil under the grass is probably full of clay (if the rest of the garden is anything to go by).
> 
> Usually, I scarify it then apply feed weed and Moss killer and after a few weeks it recovers. Last year I had it hollowtyned and I top dressed it afterwards. I'm planning on doing the same this year as I still have half a ton of top dressing to use up. Hopefully this helps reduce the moss and encourages the grass to grow.


Haven't tried a 4 0 4 +9fe feed. Always good for this time of year getting the Moss killed back now but you have just a small out of nitrogen for a little food as at this time of year you don't want much feed it can cause disease. Temperature as they are now and your lawn has started to yellow the plant is probably needing for feed so even a 9 0 0 +11 fe would be good. Will just give the blank a boost then come spring when it really starts growing.


----------



## Bmwjc

Rayaan said:


> Just cut mine today. found some serious moss growth and it's almost covering half the lawn. Any ideas on how to get rid of this? I remember seeing it last year? I removed by raking and then weed feed and Moss killer but it seems to be back!


It will always come back you can't stop it just get rid of it. If you don't want to feed the lawn just yet get some ferrous sulphate down in its highest dose and that will blacken the moss. Once it's black rake it out use a spring tine rake or using a powered lawn rake. Sometimes called a scarifier if made by qualcast or one of those petrol classic 35s mowers with interchangeable cartridges in buts it's nothing like a scarifier. 
You want to be doing this though just before you feed it and when it's growing so you can oversees otherwise the moss will just come back if it's cold damp and in low light areas.


----------



## Kiashuma

Rayaan said:


> Just cut mine today. found some serious moss growth and it's almost covering half the lawn. Any ideas on how to get rid of this? I remember seeing it last year? I removed by raking and then weed feed and Moss killer but it seems to be back!


Mine is the same. Had a look yesterday, what was a good lawn last year is now 40% moss and rotten grass. Clay soil is a joy. Going to get the lawn rake out when its a bit warmer.


----------



## Rayaan

Btw when I say it's on half the lawn I mean half an acre lol so I can't just rake it out. Shall I hire a scarifier for it?


----------



## Bmwjc

Rayaan said:


> Btw when I say it's on half the lawn I mean half an acre lol so I can't just rake it out. Shall I hire a scarifier for it?


You can scarify it but id always say kill the moss off first if your doing it now otherwise all you do by raking or scarifying is spread the spores about. Perfect would be spraying or spreading some ferrous sulphate just before the temperatures pick up and the grass starts growing and scarify the dead moss out. Moss doesnt grow when the temperatures are warmer and its not so damp so the grass will be able to recover and fill in the gaps left by the moss.


----------



## turbosnoop

Was wondering why the moss has come back when I put a lot of effort into killing it off last year and growing new grass. We are on clay soil. Can't wait to block pave the lot


----------



## Starbuck88

I'd love to mow my lawn but currently don't have one, it's just mud at the moment, hopefully get to lay some turf in a months time.


----------



## m4rkymark

I scarified our grass yesterday, loads of moss came out of it  its looking a bit sorry for itself. also gave it a feed while I was at it. im sure in 4 weeks it will be looking much better.


----------



## m4rkymark

Rayaan said:


> Btw when I say it's on half the lawn I mean half an acre lol so I can't just rake it out. Shall I hire a scarifier for it?


if I was you I would probably look for a decent 2nd hand machine, I scarify our grass twice a year to try and keep on top of the moss and rake out all the dead stuff. I also hollow tine the lawn - again I use a machine to do it, far too much grass to do it by hand even though we don't have half an acre.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Cut mine today, it's not in bad condition but looking quite yellow. Towards the end of the month I may apply evergreen 4 in 1. Before that I'm thinking of scarifying.


----------



## Hufty

Flag it :lol:


----------



## Guitarjon

I've been wondering whether or not to cut mine. I've got my lawn guy coming in the middle of the month so I'll ask him. It's been a very mild winter this year although there has been a few instances of frost. 

I noticed the other day mine is startup ing to get yellow tips.


----------



## Darlofan

Desperate to cut mine but living in the Welsh hills it's still really boggy. Another bout of aeration this year I think.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Scarified both lawns last weekend, I was amazed how much rubbish came out of them. Few more weeks yet until I feed


----------



## Guitarjon

Mine got fed the other day.

I'll be scarifying it and cutting it when I come back from holiday now.


----------



## lick0the0fish

Hey guys

Got a new lawn laid in November and I cut it the other day. I think I cut it too short! Its all brown and patchy. I sprinkled a whole pack of Aftercut Lawn Thickener on it.

Anyone had any luck with this product? I hope it will come good!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Some of those 'bare' patches _could_ have been high spots which the scarifying has now 'shaved' down.

Should comer back OK after your treatment, just spray/mist with water if it shows signs of drying out - with slitting/scarifying little and often [say three times a season] is better. :thumb:


----------



## Bmwjc

lick0the0fish said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got a new lawn laid in November and I cut it the other day. I think I cut it too short! Its all brown and patchy. I sprinkled a whole pack of Aftercut Lawn Thickener on it.
> 
> Anyone had any luck with this product? I hope it will come good!


i wouldnt worry too much about that. looks like you possibly have gone to short straight away. best practice is only ever take 1/3 of the plant off per cut. if there are clippings left on the top make sure they are collected as that will not help at all being clumps on the top. the aftercut lawn thickener wont work or work work well at the moment as its still quite cool. in my opinion its also very expensive for what it is. if that was my lawn id buy some seed and overseed the whole lawn and top dress it, id do that in a few weeks when its warming up and averaging 12oC each day and get a good feed down. i wouldnt be going to heavy for this year or first half with scarifying either as its a newish lawn, you dont want to be kicking the ass out of it straight away especially as its only been put down in november it wont have established very well, and that could be why there are patches, just a bit of winter die back.


----------



## lick0the0fish

Cheers for the tips

For top dressing does that mean sprinkle a thin layer of compost over the top of it once you've seeded it?

So if I were to rake, seed and then top dress this would be the way to bring it back to life? And maybe cut at 40mm as 20 is clearly too short!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Top dressing is normally using soil or lawn sand not compost. 

Best bet is to get some bags or John Innes sterilised top soil from the garden centre.


----------



## lick0the0fish

Ok thanks again, first time having a garden!

I'm also currently turning compost into the clay to try and turn it into decent soil. It's a horrible, tough, back aching process!

I'll grab some sterilised top soil and some grass seed. Rake all the debris off and then put down seeds and soil on top. How much soil should I put on top?

Thank you so much for the advice. This forum is an absolute blessing from all angles of life!


----------



## Kiashuma

lick0the0fish said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got a new lawn laid in November and I cut it the other day. I think I cut it too short! Its all brown and patchy. I sprinkled a whole pack of Aftercut Lawn Thickener on it.
> 
> Anyone had any luck with this product? I hope it will come good!


That will come back. Its a new lawn and winter can be harsh on it. Was it long before you cut it? I would leave the feed to work its magic, water if required and take it from there. Leave any seeding for a wee while yet.


----------



## Starbuck88

So I'm looking to get started on getting my garden sorted in my new build property.

It's currently not level so I'm going to buy some really good quality top soil and a nice turf. I was thinking these...

http://www.turfland.co.uk/landscape-garden-turf/lawna-ll-prestige-landscape-lawn-turf.html

and

http://www.turfland.co.uk/other-pro...essings/premium-topsoil-cubic-metre-bags.html

As our garden is not south facing, even now with sun at its highest, half of the garden is in the shade, I have noticed more of the garden in the sunshine as the year is progressing so I think during summer, it will have 100% light during the morning and mid day.

What issues do you think I will come across?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

...."How much soil should I put on top?".....

We used to dump it in piles and spread it with the back of a wide rake [about 24"], or if you can get a bit of *heavy* net, fix it to a pole and create your own 'drag mat'.

It'll disappear into the lawn, it's a judgement call as to how much to put down but you still want to see the top of your current cut.


----------



## shane_ctr

Need some advice please

I had a rose bed in the garden that was left by the previous owners but with kids it was to dangerous so dug it out and want to grass seed the area. I have dug about 2 inches out and plan to roll this. I will then order a couple of tons of grade A top spoil and again roller so its level with the other grass, then grass seed does this sound correct way to do things?


----------



## Kiashuma

I would move the trampoline over it as the grass will die under it anyway. Free fix


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Kiashuma said:


> I would move the trampoline over it as the grass will die under it anyway. Free fix


Lateral thinking - I like it!


----------



## nick_mcuk

slim_boy_fat said:


> Lateral thinking - I like it!


Or even better dig it out and bury the trampolean so it's not so tall.


----------



## percymon

This time last year I'd already scarifed and was looking at a very thin lawn - after overseeding and top dressing it was lovely by the summer. This winter the moss is back with a vengeance - not really surprising given its rained over 80% of the days and very little frosts until last week.

Lawn has had a few high cuts just to know the tops off the higher blades, but will be getting the ferrous sulphate down the next few days and hopefully scarifying 2 weeks later. So I'm ca a month behind where i was last year but this year i think my timings are more appropriate


----------



## evobaz

I just gave my grass its first (very light) cut last week and treated it with some lawnsand to feed the grass and kill off any moss. I'm planning on scarifying it in a couple of weeks to remove the (hopefully dead) moss and any thatch then having it hollowtyned and I've still got half a ton of top dressing left over from last year to spread over it after picking up all the cores.


----------



## Bero

I cut my lawn 3 times last week.......

Being fair I was unruly at the end of last year, it was long overdue a cut going into winter.

I set the mower to highest cutting depth and buzzed round quickly not worrying too much.

2-3 days later after the grass has had a chance to stand up I recut at the max height more carefully.

At the end of the week another cut at max height.

I'll do some weekly cuts at max height before dropping down later in April.

The lawn is pretty poor, and getting uneven...and where it meets the lock block the ground level is higher than the lock block (it used to be level).

What's the best way of dropping the ground height and evening out bumps? The only way I can think is to do a number of hollow tine treatments over the year.....then top dress late in the year to even everything out. This should remove quite a lot of material and I'm guessing some compaction will lower the ground level?

Other suggestions are welcome, I don't currently have a roller or hollow tine machine, but can get a scarifier/electric rake.


----------



## Rayaan

Can anyone recommend a good lawn rake with the spring tines? - preferably something quite wide as 30cm lawn rakes will take me 2-3 hours to get done.


----------



## evobaz

Rayaan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good lawn rake with the spring tines? - preferably something quite wide as 30cm lawn rakes will take me 2-3 hours to get done.


Is it for removing moss?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Rayaan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good lawn rake with the spring tines? - preferably something quite wide as 30cm lawn rakes will take me 2-3 hours to get done.


I have an adjustable, metal one which I use for gathering up the moss/grass removed by scarifying since the collecting bag on the Lidl job I've been using is useless. _If I remember_, I'll stick up a pic of the rake tomorrow. It is hard work getting moss out with a hand rake, have you considered renting a scarifier?

I've just bought an old Suffolk Punch cylinder mower as a 'restoration' project which has a new scarifying cassette with it, so the rake might be redundant for that purpose [I'm happy to say ]


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Well, I went to grab a pic of the rake and remembered I'd passed it on to someone else and replaced it with the Wolf Garten one, which has 'fixed' tines and needs their compatible 'all purpose' handle 

Here it is anyway, Google will find it for you, iirc I git mine from Amazon










I'd still go with hiring a scarifier if I were you, having killed off the moss first, of course.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Well, I went to grab a pic of the rake and remembered I'd passed it on to someone else and replaced it with the Wolf Garten one, which has 'fixed' tines and needs their compatible 'all purpose' handle 

Here it is anyway, Google will find it for you, iirc I gt mine from Amazon










I'd still go with hiring a scarifier if I were you, having killed off the moss first, of course.


----------



## Rayaan

evobaz said:


> Is it for removing moss?


Yep, it's grown everywhere this year. Doesnt help that the garden has loads of trees around it


----------



## evobaz

I bought a Qualcast Lawn Raker (electric). It wasn't expensive and makes raking moss out sooooo much easier.


----------



## Guitarjon

I cut mine for the first time earlier on in the week. It doesn't look too nd to say it was a bit patch work. I had some building work done at the end of summer last year and a lot of the grass got ruined so I regressed some areas. Need to top soil and grass seed this year as I've a few patches but nothing too bad.


----------



## Maxtor

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b076np2b/james-may-the-reassembler-1-lawnmower

Spotted this, might be interesting, not watched it yet.


----------



## Cookies

Maxtor said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b076np2b/james-may-the-reassembler-1-lawnmower
> 
> Spotted this, might be interesting, not watched it yet.


So far, I've really enjoyed all of his individual side-shows.

This lawnmower one really appealed to my sense of detail.

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan

Cut mine twice so far. About a month ago on 9 on my countax and then went to 8 about 2 weeks ago. 

The grass has become super lush and green without any feed. Still need to sort patches out and feed after the seeds have grown.


----------



## percymon

Rayaan said:


> Yep, it's grown everywhere this year. Doesnt help that the garden has loads of trees around it


I bought the Titan raker/scarifier from Screwfix last spring (ca £75 at the time, same machine as the Cobra and other branded items at £100+) and its been great (bar the collection bag which fills up very quickly due to its small size).

Last spring i uses the blade cassette, autumn the spring tine cassette. with such a wet winter ( and perhaps too late with the autumnal raking) the moss had taken hold again. Scarified this week (blade cassette), then overseeded and added some top dressing last night. Now raining 

Can recommend the Titan, good capable machine with the same poor bag design as machines 50% more expensive/


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I bid for and won a 20-year-old Suffolk Punch 14S mower on eBay, having seen one pic which showed it as a bit 'grubby' [for want of a better word]. Got it for £20 [as a project] and when I went to collect it the Seller offered me a brand new, unused scarifying cassette for it - got it for £10. 

The mower had belonged to his F-I-L who became ill and had since died - when he became unfit to use the mower it was parked up in a shed and left....10 years ago.  The main problem was that they had left petrol in the system, and we all know what happens to that. 

Anyway, a good service/clean and it looks like a new machine and starts and runs beautifully. Just need to finish backlapping the cylinder and she'll be good to go. Here she is part way through the process:










Just goes to show, there are bargains to be had out there......


----------



## Cookies

That's fantastic. Any befores or 50/50s. Lol. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yugguy

Best lawn care we ever did was replacing it with artificial grass. Looks quite real, is soft, never gets muddy and you can clean it with cheap domestic colour clothes washing liquid.


----------



## Cookies

Yugguy said:


> Best lawn care we ever did was replacing it with artificial grass. Looks quite real, is soft, never gets muddy and you can clean it with cheap domestic colour clothes washing liquid.


Any pics of the lawn. I'm very tempted to do this myself on the play area.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yugguy

I'll take some when I get home from work and post them up.

It used to just be that awful astroturf stuff like sandpaper but now you can get all different grades and lengths and colours.

It's fascinating process to install. They level the ground off and put a hardcore base, then sand, just like laying a real lawn or patio. 

But then it's almost like laying a carpet, it comes in three metre rolls. They lay weed matting, then underlay, then the grass and then it is all heat-sealed and you can't see the joins. Guaranteed to last 20 years.

We have a Beagle and she just tore the grass up and got constantly muddy. Now she doesn't get muddy, her poo is easy to pick up and any mess you can spot clean with an ordinary household cleaner (just not bleach) and then hose down with water.


----------



## adlem

My grass is full of weeds and moss at the moment. I've been able to cut it and get it to a decent length and have the Macallister Raker/Scarifier and some normal weed and feed and some seed. 

What am I best doing, raking or scarifying and re-seeding over the top? What top dressing do I need to get and sand? How do I go about sunken areas best? I have a feeling it's maybe starting to run out of time?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Cookies said:


> That's fantastic. Any befores or 50/50s. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Sorry, none during the clean up but this is the auction listing pic










Didn't look too bad to me and I had a suspicion there was a decent machine there, but I was the only Bidder - maybe location worked in my favour.


----------



## evobaz

slim_boy_fat said:


> Sorry, none during the clean up but this is the auction listing pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't look too bad to me and I had a suspicion there was a decent machine there, but I was the only Bidder - maybe location worked in my favour.


Definitely a bargain. The scarifier cassettes are about £100 on their own.

Where was the mower located? Was it up your way I guess?


----------



## ganwilliams

Outskirts of west London- and I am 4 mows in...corded Bosch rotary... 

Considering (or rather wishing for) one of those robotic mowers though!!! If I can find one at 75% off ... Crazy prices! Would give me about an hour more time each week for keeping tha car clean polished and waxed over the next 7 months or so!!!

If anyone on here wants to send me a sample robotic mower I would be delighted to keep it and write a review in exchange! ;-)


----------



## ganwilliams

Cookies said:


> Any pics of the lawn. I'm very tempted to do this myself on the play area.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Personally I'm not a big fan of artificial grass instead of a lawn... Pretty bad for the environment... Both in terms of the co2 to make them, the fact they are not biodegradable and also all the wildlife that rely on soil/ grass to survive... And all the CO2 grass absorbs and oxygen it pumps out.... Perhaps a bit hypocritical for someone who loves cars... But figure if I love cars then I need to give something back to the environment we rely on!


----------



## Cookies

ganwilliams said:


> Personally I'm not a big fan of artificial grass instead of a lawn... Pretty bad for the environment... Both in terms of the co2 to make them, the fact they are not biodegradable and also all the wildlife that rely on soil/ grass to survive... And all the CO2 grass absorbs and oxygen it pumps out.... Perhaps a bit hypocritical for someone who loves cars... But figure if I love cars then I need to give something back to the environment we rely on!


No probs. It's purely for the section if grass at one side of the house where my son's trampoline and swings are. The grass has all but died since the trampoline arrived, so barring the introduction of a swamp thing (lol), it'll be either fake grass (more aesthetically pleasing) or paved, which I really don't want to do due to the rain run-off etc.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

evobaz said:


> Definitely a bargain. The scarifier cassettes are about £100 on their own.
> 
> Where was the mower located? Was it up your way I guess?


The scarifier cassette was just the icing on the cake. 

Aye, the mower was a half hour's drive away. :thumb:


----------



## richtung

Hi guys,

I've posted a question about a Mountfield mover over on this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5117478#post5117478 thread.

Please could you take a look?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## fifer807

My lawn was looking a bit straw like and patchy. While cutting some excess back over a step a saw a grub. After some time googling I thought I had ****chafers. Anyway I decided to call a local lawn guy in and he found leatherjackets. Sprayed the lawn on monday and ever since then im picking up the little buggers as they surface. Must have over 100 now easily.

Hopefully got them in time for recovery but the company are going to scarify and hollow tine then overseed and feed. 

Long story short, if you have patches or straw like areas peel some back and check for leatherjackets before they eat all the roots.


----------



## evobaz

fifer807 said:


> My lawn was looking a bit straw like and patchy. While cutting some excess back over a step a saw a grub. After some time googling I thought I had ****chafers. Anyway I decided to call a local lawn guy in and he found leatherjackets. Sprayed the lawn on monday and ever since then im picking up the little buggers as they surface. Must have over 100 now easily.
> 
> Hopefully got them in time for recovery but the company are going to scarify and hollow tine then overseed and feed.
> 
> Long story short, if you have patches or straw like areas peel some back and check for leatherjackets before they eat all the roots.


Any pictures of the straw like areas?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

fifer807 said:


> My lawn was looking a bit straw like and patchy. While cutting some excess back over a step a saw a grub. After some time googling I thought I had ****chafers. Anyway I decided to call a local lawn guy in and he found leatherjackets. Sprayed the lawn on monday and ever since then im picking up the little buggers as they surface. Must have over 100 now easily.
> 
> Hopefully got them in time for recovery but the company are going to scarify and hollow tine then overseed and feed.
> 
> Long story short, if you have patches or straw like areas peel some back and check for leatherjackets before they eat all the roots.


We always had to spray some of the golf club greens to get rid of them - can't recall the name of the [professional] product we used, but it certainly worked.
They were a damned curse........


----------



## evobaz

slim_boy_fat said:


> We always had to spray some of the golf club greens to get rid of them - can't recall the name of the [professional] product we used, but it certainly worked.
> They were a damned curse........


I was putting the other day and spotted 2 grubbs coming up out of a green, wonder if they'd been sprayed or need sprayed?


----------



## fifer807




----------



## fifer807




----------



## fifer807

Apparently a good way to check is to put a blag bag overthe lawn over night. The grubs wont realise its dawn so in the morning whip the bag off and you can then pick them off.

These used to look like a thick green carpet and I was really happy with them. I have regularly overseeded etc and put the damage down to winter. If I had never seen the grub I would have been constantly fighting a loaing battle with these things.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

evobaz said:


> I was putting the other day and spotted 2 grubbs coming up out of a green, wonder if they'd been sprayed or need sprayed?


It's a possibility, but the pesticide doesn't work overnight.


----------



## stealthwolf

Just been reading the last 70 pages of this thread. Along with advice from lawnsmith.co.uk (which was recommended on here), it's inspired me to do something about our garden. We've only moved in a year ago and beyond mowing the lawn every so often, I haven't really done much. In fact, mowing the lawn is the sum of my gardening skill. 

Our lawn is small, maybe 25m^2. I was planning on using ferrous sulphate to kill any moss. Then use a manual scarifier/moss rake to tear out the moss and thatch (can't really justify the cost of buying a powered one when the garden is so small and storage is limited). Follow this up with hollow tine or rolling aerator, some grass seed and then some lawn feed. 

Does this sound like a reasonable plan? 

I've also got two dips in the lawn maybe 18" across where water collects when it rains. I think they're too large for top dressing and overseeding but maybe cutting into the lawn, rolling it back and then adding some soil?

How do I work out what type of soil I have?


----------



## fifer807

I would imagine (and I am certainly very limited in knowledge) but taking a plug sample should show what type of soil you have. You could even ask the neighbours.

When it rains does water puddle up or soak away nicely?

My lawn company came in yesterday and scarified and aerated. The difference in what they removed and what my hand scarifier had removed was night and day. 

For dips I cut an x in the lawn rolled it back and filled with soil. As for the rest it sounds ok to me. Temperatures are picking up so seed should germinate (as long as its kept moist, not dried or drowned). 

Even mowing can make a difference - too low is bad, too much time in betwen is bad.


----------



## stealthwolf

fifer807 said:


> When it rains does water puddle up or soak away nicely?


Puddles up by the looks of things.



fifer807 said:


> My lawn company came in yesterday and scarified and aerated. The difference in what they removed and what my hand scarifier had removed was night and day.


Because it's a tiny lawn, I don't think it's worth the cost of hiring a scarifier. Happy just to do it by hand for now.



fifer807 said:


> For dips I cut an x in the lawn rolled it back and filled with soil.


I thought about doing an X but the dip is quite large. Larger than I thought - maybe a metre across. Realised after I'd mowed the lawn yesterday.



fifer807 said:


> Even mowing can make a difference - too low is bad, too much time in betwen is bad.


I'm starting to realise there's an art and skill to gardening as much as there is to detailing.


----------



## fifer807

Is it a newish build?

If the dips are that big it might just be better to fill, level and seed.

If its puddling it may be a clay base.



> I'm starting to realise there's an art and skill to gardening as much as there is to detailing.
> 08-05-2016 07:02 PM


Except with detailing you can step back and admire the days work. With the lawn you step back and then end up checking everyday waiting for nature to do its thing.


----------



## stealthwolf

fifer807 said:


> Is it a newish build?


1950s era. Not new but I don't know whether anything drastic has been done to it. Certainly there's crazy paving everywhere which I intend to get rid of.



fifer807 said:


> If the dips are that big it might just be better to fill, level and seed.


I did originally think that but all the reading online suggests it's better to cut, roll back, fill and replace.



fifer807 said:


> If its puddling it may be a clay base.


Yup I'm starting to think that it is too. If it doesn't rain tomorrow, I'll investigate.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Grass is looking well with all this rain, plan on spreading some evergreen 4 in 1 tonight as there is some more rain due over the next couple of days.

Let's see some more pics people...

Also, does anyone have any tips for getting a tree stump out? It's killing me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08

I had a few tree stumps in my garden that I couldn't dig out so got a large drill bit and drilled loads of holes in them till they disappeared!


----------



## Rundie

Get someone to grind the stump out or do what I did, borrowed a huge Kango and attacked it by chiselling it to bits.


----------



## evobaz

You can either drill holes in it then pour stump killer into the holes. Gradually kills off the roots and the stump just dies, making it easier to remove. 

Or

Hire a stump grinder and grind it away. Best option IMO.


----------



## Reddaddy67

Anyone recommend where I can buy some 4-6-4 fertilizer to help my seed get established?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf

Does it need to be 4-6-4?

You can get 6-9-6 which is designed for starting a lawn: http://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/prod/lawn-fertiliser-products/starter-lawn-feed.htm


----------



## Reddaddy67

I suppose theres not much difference in NPK cheers ordered👍

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im experimenting this summer with letting the grass grow longer whilst keeping a mowed path running through it, and a mowed border. Its supposed to be better for wildlife and is something a bit different from the norm..










I tend to be growing more and more plants in pots on the patio, moving them around depending on which plants are looking their best..


----------



## Darlofan

LeadFarmer said:


> Im experimenting this summer with letting the grass grow longer whilst keeping a mowed path running through it, and a mowed border. Its supposed to be better for wildlife and is something a bit different from the norm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to be growing more and more plants in pots on the patio, moving them around depending on which plants are looking their best..


Probably do the lawn good as my lawn guy keeps telling me to let the grass grow longer before I cut it to help it thicken up. Really hard though, especially now the weather is good and it needs cutting weekly.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Darlofan said:


> Probably do the lawn good as my lawn guy keeps telling me to let the grass grow longer before I cut it to help it thicken up. Really hard though, especially now the weather is good and it needs cutting weekly.


I know, I'm still cutting the path and border as often as normal.


----------



## spursfan

LeadFarmer said:


> I know, I'm still cutting the path and border as often as normal.


like what you have done to the lawn and the pots, plenty of colour and variation to look at:thumb:


----------



## evobaz

Yesterday I applied some "Turf Tonic" fertiliser that I bought and today I have some rather nasty looking black patches. It's not moss as I had removed the majority of the moss earlier in the year. 

I can only assume I've over applied it in areas and scorched the grass probably killing it. 

Just wish I had saved the £££ and not bought the bloody fertiliser in the first place. 

I've currently got the sprinkler on the grass trying to dilute it/wash it in, as much as possible.


----------



## spursfan

evobaz said:


> Yesterday I applied some "Turf Tonic" fertiliser that I bought and today I have some rather nasty looking black patches. It's not moss as I had removed the majority of the moss earlier in the year.
> 
> I can only assume I've over applied it in areas and scorched the grass probably killing it.
> 
> Just wish I had saved the £££ and not bought the bloody fertiliser in the first place.
> 
> I've currently got the sprinkler on the grass trying to dilute it/wash it in, as much as possible.


yep, looks like it is scorching, so hard to get it dead right, especially with granule type products.
I have been using liquid on my back lawn using a sprinkler bar, I have a lovely light strip about 2 feet long and 4 inches wide, where I had obviously missed a bit:lol:

Kev


----------



## stealthwolf

Right so since I posted a couple of months ago, I've:
- mown the lawn, and used 4-in-1 evergreen granules
- scarified it
- aerated it
- added more grass seed
- watered it regularly
- kept mowing it weekly
- used ferrous sulphate to keep it green.

I've always mown it on the highest setting, the idea being to let it grow lush and then slowly mow it shorter. The last two weeks, the rain has been daily so I've held off mowing it. The grass grew ridiculously tall.

I mowed it at the highest setting (7cm) a few days ago. It still looked very good. Today I mowed it one setting lower (5cm) and there are yellow-brown patches here and there. It doesn't look as lush as it previously did.

I'm hoping it will recover and it's just grass that didn't get sunlight previously and is now exposed.

Any ideas on what I should do? Plan to keep mowing at the current height but might go shorter.


----------



## evobaz

I've done pretty much the same as you have although I cut mine far shorter.

When I fed the grass 3 weeks ago I thought I'd over done it in patches even though I was careful with how much I applied as some patches turned black. I now think this was just residual moss which wasn't removed during the first scarifying. I've since scarified it again and applied some top dressing, seed and soil to the patches which were bare and it's come back pretty well. I cut it a couple of days ago and it's looking not too bad.


----------



## Bmwjc

evobaz said:


> Yesterday I applied some "Turf Tonic" fertiliser that I bought and today I have some rather nasty looking black patches. It's not moss as I had removed the majority of the moss earlier in the year.
> 
> I can only assume I've over applied it in areas and scorched the grass probably killing it.
> 
> Just wish I had saved the £££ and not bought the bloody fertiliser in the first place.
> 
> I've currently got the sprinkler on the grass trying to dilute it/wash it in, as much as possible.


You will ha ve scorched it slightly. I wouldnt worry too much. From experience it grows out within a couple of weeks max and you'll have a lovely lush lawn. 
This happens a lot when you apply a fertiliser (I've seen it happen loads with evergreen extreme green and 4 in 1) where the product is applied and then either yourself or someone else walks over the lawn. You get foot prints and black patches everywhere. It does grow out. Doesn't normally kill the grass off. It takes a bad bit or scorching to kill it. Can I ask what product you applied? I'm a greenkeeper by trade and I don't belive the off the shelf products from garden centres etc are worth the money. They are full of rubbish to bulk out the granules and don't last long at all. there is am online company who supply to the public but I'm not sure if I can name a company on hear? If I can Im happy to say which it is as they are very good. And good value.


----------



## evobaz

I bought the fertiliser from a website called www.turfandstuff.com and the product was called Turf Tonic.


----------



## Bmwjc

evobaz said:


> I bought the fertiliser from a website called www.turfandstuff.com and the product was called Turf Tonic.


Their website is down at the moment so will keep checking. I would water to heavy as you could cause yourself other problems. I'm assuming you have had plenty of rain like the rest of the UK so excess water could long term cause shallow rooting which you don't want incase we do have a dry summer. If the size of your lawn allows I would go in with some aeration. A garden fork will do go in 4 inches ish every 6 inches across your lawn. If it's a good size lawn you coukd get the aeration shoes or hire a petrol lawn aerator if your really want to. That will allow the soil profile to breathe and also let moisture right down into the profile. As for the black mark if it's how I'm picturing it from experience it will grow out quickly maybe 10 days and you should be good. If it turns brown you will be looking more long term damaged. Unfortunately this time of year I'd say let lt slide as you don't want to be seeding and top dressing unless you want to be watering well every night for the rest of the summer depending on weather. 
Black marks it's just a case of sitting it out it will come good. Bare in mind though that if you have water heavily you will have seriously washed in the product so it won't last as long now.

Good luck. Let us know how you go.


----------



## evobaz

Cheers for the detailed reply. Picture of the lawn above. It's recovered well. I did apply some top dressing and seed to the bare patches. The weather up here in Scotland is reasonably damp just now with regular showered and I don't mind watering the seed during drier spells. You'll see from the pic above though that it's came back pretty good.


----------



## Rayaan

Ive been using the Westland Feed Weed and Moss killer 500m2. Needed about 8 bags but its pretty good - no scorching (I was careful not to walk on it) and its killed off the weeds. The moss turned black and died too. 

Something Ive learnt though, make sure you do overlapping passes ever so slightly otherwise you get stripes


----------



## evobaz

Just arrived home after nightshift and had a quick look at the grass as I was thinking about giving it a cut later on if dry. Anyone recognise this problem? Fusarium / Red Thread / Pink Patch? (just a few potential suspects that Google has thrown up)


----------



## stealthwolf

http://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/topic/pests-diseases/red-thread-pink-patch


----------



## Bmwjc

evobaz said:


> Just arrived home after nightshift and had a quick look at the grass as I was thinking about giving it a cut later on if dry. Anyone recognise this problem? Fusarium / Red Thread / Pink Patch? (just a few potential suspects that Google has thrown up)


Without seeing a close up shot of the disease I would say it's red thread. Typical disease for time of year and conditions. When did you last feed and with what? Normally I boost of nitrogen will knock it back.

You can't see in the mornings any mycelium can you? That would be an indication of fusarium patch.


----------



## vsideboy

yeah I was going to link to lawnsmith too. Very nice chap and very knowledgable when I've spoken to him in the past.

It does sound like red thread is very prolific at the moment due to the weather that we've been having.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I've got loads of the stuff. Put some evergreen 4 in 1 down on Sunday so hopefully that should sort it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evobaz

I fed the grass with this stuff about a month of so ago.


----------



## evobaz

Here's a close up of the problem.

I think you guys are spot on with the cause being the weather as i played golf at the course directly opposite my house today and there's a lot of this stuff on the fairways over there. I cut the grass today and gave the problem areas a hit with the product above so will see how it reacts over the next few days.


----------



## Bmwjc

evobaz said:


> Here's a close up of the problem.
> 
> I think you guys are spot on with the cause being the weather as i played golf at the course directly opposite my house today and there's a lot of this stuff on the fairways over there. I cut the grass today and gave the problem areas a hit with the product above so will see how it reacts over the next few days.


Yea that's 100% red thread. We have it on the Tees and fairways at work. I would have said by now the nitrogen content of your product will have been used up by the grass and also the rain shortens the life out of it too. Me personally I wouldn't have spot treated with the Tonic as you may find it causes you to green up in patches the red thread then spreads to the areas you haven't fed. Red thread isn't that bad more than likely won't damage the lawn it just looks undesirable. Good to see someone using a good feed rather than an off the shelf 4-1 product they are full of so much rubbish to bulk them out and bump up the weight.


----------



## evobaz

Bmwjc said:


> Yea that's 100% red thread. We have it on the Tees and fairways at work. I would have said by now the nitrogen content of your product will have been used up by the grass and also the rain shortens the life out of it too. Me personally I wouldn't have spot treated with the Tonic as you may find it causes you to green up in patches the red thread then spreads to the areas you haven't fed. Red thread isn't that bad more than likely won't damage the lawn it just looks undesirable. Good to see someone using a good feed rather than an off the shelf 4-1 product they are full of so much rubbish to bulk them out and bump up the weight.


Thanks for the reply. Good to hear. I suspected it wasn't that serious when I spotted my local course with a load of it.

I'll give it a week or so to see how it reacts and then feed the rest of the grass so that its all had some feed on it.

When in the year would you suggest to hollowtine and top dress it? I've got half a ton of top dressing left over from last year.


----------



## Bmwjc

evobaz said:


> Thanks for the reply. Good to hear. I suspected it wasn't that serious when I spotted my local course with a load of it.
> 
> I'll give it a week or so to see how it reacts and then feed the rest of the grass so that its all had some feed on it.
> 
> When in the year would you suggest to hollowtine and top dress it? I've got half a ton of top dressing left over from last year.


Your in Scotland right? So really if you wanted to and I'm assuming here that your ground is moist and not rock hard bone dry and the grass is growing well you could hollowtine now. Ideally you want conditions to be warm so the grass is growing to enable a good recovery but the ground soft so you can get the tines into your desired depth. And then of course there is the looks. It won't look great now which is when you want your lawn at its best. For me I'd do it in September providing the conditions are right the temperature is above 14 and you have the rainfall or at least irrigation or patience with a hose.


----------



## evobaz

Bmwjc said:


> Your in Scotland right? So really if you wanted to and I'm assuming here that your ground is moist and not rock hard bone dry and the grass is growing well you could hollowtine now. Ideally you want conditions to be warm so the grass is growing to enable a good recovery but the ground soft so you can get the tines into your desired depth. And then of course there is the looks. It won't look great now which is when you want your lawn at its best. For me I'd do it in September providing the conditions are right the temperature is above 14 and you have the rainfall or at least irrigation or patience with a hose.


Thanks again. Yes I'm in Central Scotland so usually no problem with rainfall :lol:

I'll leave it until September as the grass is looking pretty good just now. (apart from the red thread)


----------



## Starburst

I scarified our lawn yesterday evening. It now resembles a ploughed field,lol I'm hoping I see good results within the next week or so.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Had some bad red thread about a month ago. Grass is looking much better now 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf

So two weeks ago, I decided to do some spot treatment for lawn weeds. Single squirt on every weed. Problem is the lawn grass has been affected and I now have yellow patches on the lawn. 

Any ideas on what to do next? If those patches are dying or dead grass then I'll wait till October, dethatch the lawn, reseed and fertilise for next year.


----------



## JMorty

Starburst said:


> I scarified our lawn yesterday evening. It now resembles a ploughed field,lol I'm hoping I see good results within the next week or so.


Just done the same mate, should do well. Did you fertilise and reseed?


----------



## evobaz

stealthwolf said:


> So two weeks ago, I decided to do some spot treatment for lawn weeds. Single squirt on every weed. Problem is the lawn grass has been affected and I now have yellow patches on the lawn.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do next? If those patches are dying or dead grass then I'll wait till October, dethatch the lawn, reseed and fertilise for next year.


What weedkiller did you use? Was it one designed for lawns? I've used Resolva Lawn weedkiller for a while and never had any probs with it killing grass.


----------



## Bmwjc

stealthwolf said:


> So two weeks ago, I decided to do some spot treatment for lawn weeds. Single squirt on every weed. Problem is the lawn grass has been affected and I now have yellow patches on the lawn.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do next? If those patches are dying or dead grass then I'll wait till October, dethatch the lawn, reseed and fertilise for next year.


most of the UK at the moment has not had reasonable rainfall for close to two months now so the ground conditions are hard temperatures are also early to mid twenties in southern parts and the midlands. Your lawn is under stress at the moment. It might not look like it if you have high nitrogen fertiliser on at the moment and its nice and green, but it will be. The selective herbicide you used will have been taken up by the grass plant this will cause it to not be so happy as yes it doesnt kill it but it will still put the plant under stress. Most golf clubs for this reason will wont be spraying at the moment unless they have a good irrigation system in place. My advice for you now would be to water these areas if you are not already doing so. I wouldnt scarify as again this causes a certain amount of stress. Over seeding at the moment is also probably a waste unless we have consistent rainfall and slightly lower temperatures unless you fancy irrigating every evening. If not the seed will just chit and die. Just a case of water and sit it out. It will come back. id possibly not put any fert down at the moment as well. Again could be a bit too much stress on an already stressed lawn.


----------



## Guitarjon

I've struggled this year to get my grass looking good. I had some landscapers (I use that word loosely as they looked like they'd come on community service and did a shoddy job) do quite a lot of work last year and where they'd worn the grass down etc they laid me some more as compensation. But every bit they relaid has been yellow and dead looking all summer despite lots of water etc. I've seeded it quite a bit and it's starting to grow back but not very well.


----------



## stealthwolf

evobaz said:


> What weedkiller did you use? Was it one designed for lawns? I've used Resolva Lawn weedkiller for a while and never had any probs with it killing grass.


I'm going to have to look in the shed. It was a spot weedkiller, so sprayed it on the few weeds that were growing. I was looking at buying a weedkiller suitable to spray over the whole lawn some time in September.



Bmwjc said:


> Your lawn is under stress at the moment. It might not look like it if you have high nitrogen fertiliser on at the moment and its nice and green, but it will be.


I was planning on adding lawn feed around October. Annoyingly, the rest of the lawn looks good.



Bmwjc said:


> My advice for you now would be to water these areas if you are not already doing so


I'm sure I've slacked off with this. How often should I have been watering? I did put some new seed down back in May and I watered daily for two weeks, and then alternate days for another few (though the weather meant I didn't often have to water).

Is it worth breaking out the ferrous sulphate again to help green up the lawn?


----------



## evobaz

Bmwjc said:


> most of the UK at the moment has not had reasonable rainfall for close to two months now .


Try living in Scotland.

My golf club had to cancel a medal to perform emergency repairs on the greens (hollow coring and sanding) as the greens could not take much more water. The rain we've had over the last couple of months has been crazy.

All the rain doesn't help keeping cars clean.


----------



## Bmwjc

stealthwolf said:


> Is it worth breaking out the ferrous sulphate again to help green up the lawn?


The iron will give you a bit or green up but it also acts as a turf hardener helps with dry periods it won't perform miracles though so on dry patches it won't green that up. Watering everynight for 1/2 will Def help as would some aeration. A garden work will do if you can get it in 6 inches or so all over the lawn unless your lawn is quite a size then you could just spot aerate the patches or if you can justify the cost hire an aerator out. Regular watering and a feed in September is always good. The feed you last used how long did it say it would last?


----------



## stealthwolf

Havent fed the lawn recently. I used that 4-in-1 stuff first before I came across the lawnsmith website. So I reckon end of May time, I used 4-in-1 evergreen stuff. During June, I scarified the lawn (one direction only) and planted grass seed. I watered the lawn daily, then every other day but June was generally wet. I used ferrous sulphate once in June. I twice used a lawn aerator (just the rolling one with spikes in) in May and in June. 

I've neglected the lawn in July because of work commitments. Just mowed it for the first time in weeks at the weekend. The lawn feed is extra-long release designed to be used in Autumn. 

I've read up over the last few weeks, and am keen to get the lawn right over the next year or so. I've started watering this evening. Will break out the aerator when I have some time on Wednesday.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Our rear garden can only be described as a work in progress as I am building a tree-house, my beautiful wife normally concerned that that the wind may blow her hair, has been cutting the grass edge with scissors, talk about ocd, now mowing the grass on a regular basis it is looking fab green lush and manicured what a great job she is doing.

John Tht. This thread will help.


----------



## Y15HAL

jonnyMercUK said:


> Grass is looking much better now
> View attachment 47454


How do you keep your lawn in tip top shape? :doublesho

I know nothing about lawn maintenance, and only cut and water it - recently been a daily thing :wall:

My lawn has quite a lot of moss/weeds etc growing....and a few patches where there is no lawn at all 

Any suggestions at all?


----------



## evobaz

Cheeky b#######s


----------



## stealthwolf

So the crappy weather has caused me no end of trouble with the lawn. I've always waited three days after rain for the lawn (esp soil) to dry out before running around with my electric mower.

Last week I applied some weedol lawn weedkiller, and a few days later, mowed at the highest setting. Instructions said to leave the cuttings on the lawn (which I did).

Yesterday I cut the lawn at the second highest setting and poured some ferrous sulphate at moss-killing concentration. Hoping to scarify in a week or two (because there's still lots of thatch) and then overseed and fertilise after that. A month behind but hoping I can get it all done during October.


----------



## JMorty

Oh man, I'm glad I'm not the last on.

Scarified mine about 3 weeks ago and the temp has dropped, worried it won't recover.

I'll keep this updated with the progress...looking bare at the mo


----------



## nukeboy

Woke up today after a night shift and to my horror saw this


will be going hunting


----------



## slim_boy_fat

If you're setting traps, find the run between the hills and take out a plug big enough to accommodate the set trap.

Once set, cover round it to exclude light from the run - any gets in the run he'll simply dig round your carefully laid trap.

Oh, and wear gloves when handling the trap, they can smell you off it.


----------



## graham1970

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I knew a chap whose wife burst into the house announcing she'd caught the mole in their garden. When her asked if she'd killed it, she announced "No, I trapped it under the bucket".......


----------



## Cookies

slim_boy_fat said:


> I knew a chap whose wife burst into the house announcing she'd caught the mole in their garden. When her asked if she'd killed it, she announced "No, I trapped it under the bucket".......


Lmao!!!!!!! Genius.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

nukeboy said:


> Woke up today after a night shift and to my horror saw this
> 
> 
> will be going hunting


If one of your neighbours has lost their cat. I know where it's hiding 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## nukeboy

Trap set. It's a game of cat and mouse.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Y15HAL said:


> How do you keep your lawn in tip top shape? :doublesho
> 
> I know nothing about lawn maintenance, and only cut and water it - recently been a daily thing :wall:
> 
> My lawn has quite a lot of moss/weeds etc growing....and a few patches where there is no lawn at all
> 
> Any suggestions at all?


I scarify usually in may then I use evergreen 4 in 1 twice a year, usually around june and again in august. That's it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lick0the0fish

My lawn is new, only one months old. This year I have been basically trying to get it established having had it laid with hardly any topsoil underneath, mainly clay. A week ago I cut, aerated, dressed and seeded it as well as gave it a good rake. Hoping next year it will improve if I do the same in March...










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Anyone doing any prep work yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In a state

Been trying to but I've had the builders in...compacted everywhere. Thinking of hiring an aerator and do the whole lot ahead of the growing season.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I usually use this calendar http://www.hayter.co.uk/advice-support/lawncare-calendar but I think we are ahead of schedule as spring is near enough here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Anybody done a first cut yet?


----------



## dchapman88

Yeah at the weekend!
Was prob a bit early as the ground was still v damp. But came out ok


----------



## Starbuck88

dchapman88 said:


> Yeah at the weekend!
> Was prob a bit early as the ground was still v damp. But came out ok


Mines trashed so I may as well just do it, get a cut and then order some seed I think.


----------



## dchapman88

Yeah mine is in need of some seed. Patchy at best after the winter


----------



## percymon

Starbuck88 said:


> Anybody done a first cut yet?


First cut Saturday - two notches higher than my summer setting - enough to knock the unevenness of growth back (and see the moss  )


----------



## shl-kelso

Thought about it yesterday as the grass is starting to actively grow again even where I am in the Scottish Borders! In the end decided to spend the time doing a decent pre-wash/2BM wash on both cars instead


----------



## stealthwolf

I'm planning to cut midweek when I finish a bit earlier from work. Plan to give it a trim on the highest setting. Might also aerate the lawn.

The bare areas where I scarified towards the end of last year. They haven't recovered. I did lay down grass seed and autumn fertiliser, and there's some good growth in some areas. When's the best time to overseed and add spring fertiliser? I think it may be too cold yet.


----------



## alfajim

got the brother to cut the front and back today. I clean both his cars everyweek, in return for lawn care.


----------



## Darlofan

Envious of all this cutting. Ours is in need of a cut but living in the Welsh hills it's still soaking wet and so soft I sink in it!! Another month I reckon before 1st cut, if I'm lucky.


----------



## Starbuck88

Cut mine today, is in a bad way, I know I shouldn't have cut it down so much but I've pretty much scalped it, the thatch is ridiculous but not any moss which is nice.

Going to order some shade tolerant seed as the garden is North facing.


----------



## wee man

Cut two weeks ago, found a lot of moss
Going to treat with an all in one feeder and weed/moss killer.

Wee Man


----------



## stealthwolf

Bought a new blade for the mower.


----------



## Starbuck88

Well I scarified today, bought my own electric one from screwfix, think I went too deep and now the garden is a mud patch.

I have seeded it though so hopefully all well be well in a few weeks.


----------



## vsideboy

should only ever cut 1/3rd of the grass height at a time. Don't cut it from 10" straight down to 2".

Lawn Smith website has lots of useful info and the guy is very nice. I sent him an email about mine once and he rang me back that day.


----------



## K777mk2

New house 3 weeks ago, so with the nice weather this weekend managed a mini detail on the car, then 

mowed my moss. (mower on highest setting too )

I think this thread will be the one i read most 75 pages to go.

First job this morning - call GreenThumbs.


----------



## percymon

Starbuck88 said:


> Well I scarified today, bought my own electric one from screwfix, think I went too deep and now the garden is a mud patch.
> 
> I have seeded it though so hopefully all well be well in a few weeks.


it'll be fine - grass is resilient fast growing stuff 

Need to do mine again - it's becoming an annual deep scarify and re seed regime


----------



## evobaz

percymon said:


> it'll be fine - grass is resilient fast growing stuff
> 
> Need to do mine again - it's becoming an annual deep scarify and re seed regime


Just gave mine a good dose of weed, feed and mosskiller. I'll give it a few days to work then scarify it to get rid of the moss.


----------



## JMorty

evobaz said:


> Just gave mine a good dose of weed, feed and mosskiller. I'll give it a few days to work then scarify it to get rid of the moss.


I'm on that this weekends, scarify after two weeks for me.

Then another round later on :thumb:

Twice a year job for me!


----------



## vsideboy

yeah I'd suggest leaving it about 2 weeks to rake the dead moss out to make sure as much of it has been killed as possible.


----------



## stealthwolf

I am struggling with my garden. Last year, I came across the Lawn Smith website and started developing an interest in making the garden better, particularly the lawn.

Spring 2016 - manually scarified lawn, aerated a few times, added grass seed, applied ferrous sulphate to green up
Summer 2016 - mow once or twice weekly
Autumn 2016 - ferrous sulphate to kill moss, scarified again using manual scarifier. This has left me with some bare patches where soil and grass roots came up with the thatch. I overseeded and applied slow release granular fertiliser to the whole lawn.

Spring 2017: still have bare patches - not much growth. Also have yellow patches - does not look like red thread. Applied ferrous sulphate to kill moss. Most areas look green. Used a rake to rake out moss and thatch.

Overview of garden:









The yellow patches:









The bare patches:


















The green patches:


















What are the yellow patches? They don't look like red thread. Not sure how to rectify. What should I do about the bare patches?

I was planning to aerate and then overseed the whole lawn, more seed on bare patches for filling in. I have also have spring fertiliser, and some soluble fertiliser for topping up which I was going to apply monthly.


----------



## packard

I've just given up with our lawn, not a large garden so after many years trying to make it good, I'm having the whole thing dug up /cultivated top soiled' and new turf layed


----------



## Goodfella36

Looks like you might have leatherjacket


----------



## evobaz

packard said:


> I've just given up with our lawn, not a large garden so after many years trying to make it good, I'm having the whole thing dug up /cultivated top soiled' and new turf layed


Must admit, I've been tempted to do the same thing myself over the last couple of years.


----------



## realist

Don't re-turf, get a quality seed , easier, cheaper and better:thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf

Goodfella36 said:


> Looks like you might have leatherjacket


Looks like a possibility and might explain why we had lots of crane flies last year but none the year before.


----------



## rob267

Try putting a black liner over a dead patch of grass then leave over night. Lift it in the morning and you will see the leather jackets on the liner if you have them. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starburst

Cut the lawn and gave the garden a general tidy up yesterday. Very rewarding indeed. 👌🏻


----------



## stealthwolf

So I spent a few hours yesterday. Mowed the lawn. Scarified it with my manual scarifier. Neatened the edges using a lawn strimmer. For some reason, it never occurred to me to use a lawn strimmer as a lawn edger but it worked surprisingly well. Added grass seed, spring fertiliser and watered it.

Also found a dead frog whilst I was mowing.

EDIT: I've been looking at levelling lutes and similar to help even the lawn with topdressing. A few were expensive (over £200 for a 2 ft wide one) and even the ebay ones are a bit pricey (£70+). I've been looking at videos on youtube where someone has made one out of some lengths of wood just screwed together, and someone else added a length of wood to their rake. Has anyone done anything to level their lawn?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Get one of these, https://www.pitchcare.com/shop/lawn-rakes-sand-rakes-and-leaf-rakes/large-polypropylene-24p-soil-bunker-rake.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=google_shopping&pcode=862RAKE24PS&telx=01902-440268&gclid=CIq4xbCDs9MCFYkp0wodP7gCgA then just flip it over and use the back - works brilliantly. :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue

Leatherjackets are a real pain, if you have these dead patches dig around in them and see if you can find the blighters.

Moss is caused by damp more than anything, but you can kill it as others have suggested with ferrous sulphate. It turns black and dies. Rake it out, or hire a scarifying tool then throw some more seed on.

Regarding mowers, I would advise people to stick to rotary only, cylinder mowers are the ultimate in quality finish and appearance afterwards but a single stone or foreign object can really give your cylinder mower a hiding. In a really rough lawn I suspect you could pretty much knacker a cylinder and it's blade in a good few hours of trying. A rotary meanwhile will generally cope with hitting the ground, stumps, stones, concrete, etc etc without much grief. Cylinder mowers are for lawns where they are already free of all that are more importantly have the finer more premium kinds of grasses in them.

Be wary of putting fertiliser on lawns- nitrogen will make it grow like stink and you can get to the level of having to mow more than weekly which can be onerous.

Someone mentioned not cutting the lawn down too much in one go. Quite right. If the weather is adverse, freezing, minging wet or the lawn is in bad shape, the worst thing you will do is cut it low. As an example the house we are currently was only build in November. In their wisdom whoever laid the turf that makes up the backlawn did so in November, over the wettest most horrible clay you can imagine. It is only now that I have begun cutting it down on medium settings on the mower. Until now I have been cutting it on the very highest, so the lawn has a chance to grow and sort it self out.

I have grown lawns for people several times. Saved them thousands. Just have to patient.


----------



## evobaz

stealthwolf said:


> EDIT: I've been looking at levelling lutes and similar to help even the lawn with topdressing. A few were expensive (over £200 for a 2 ft wide one) and even the ebay ones are a bit pricey (£70+). I've been looking at videos on youtube where someone has made one out of some lengths of wood just screwed together, and someone else added a length of wood to their rake. Has anyone done anything to level their lawn?


I had mine hollowtyned 2 years ago then went over it with 1/2 ton of top dressing. My old man helps out the green keepers at the golf club opposite my house so we borrowed a couple of lutes from them to spread the top dressing around. I still have some top dressing left so may do the same again soon.


----------



## ollienoclue

If you are going to apply ferrous sulphate then you do want to wait a couple of weeks until the moss has died, it will go quite black and horrid, before raking it out. Some rainfall helps.

Regarding weed control, pretty much all the lawn friendly herbicides you can buy are based on hormone herbicides or mixtures thereof which basically make plants grow themselves to death. As such unless conditions are good and growy they just don't work. For example, I sprayed a variety of weeds with glyphosate last month and surprise surprise half of them are not dead, my own fault but I had to do it early to avoid hurting the newly planted beech hedging. If you do spray your lawn follow the manufacturers instructions on dosage to the letter and don't cut or rake or touch your lawn for at least 3 days prior and after applying the stuff. Herbicides are all formulated as salts or acids and so can dewax the grass and stress it out, so don't apply it during very hot weather (ie 25 degrees) and definitely not in the heat of the day, similarly don't do it if a frost is expected. A gentle and quick puff is all that is needed, you don't need to apply it until the target plants are soaked or try to write your name with the stuff.

If you are a lazy sort like me, just lay membrane and bark on your borders and flower beds and forget ever having to weed again. Anything that pops up randomly zap with glyphosate.

Some of the pictures I have seen on this thread I am afraid to say show lawns which consist of a lot more than the grass species that you would typically find in a professional lawn seed mix- IE they are horrible weed grasses which don't look attractive generally and are fairly aggressive and uncooperative. It may be worth spraying the whole lot off with glyphosate or removing it with a spade (I personally would do both) and then assess what the state of the soil is underneath. Top soil can be bought fairly cheaply, the harder part will be (legally) disposing of anything you find underneath as I think most council operated recycling sites charge a few quid a sack now for soil and the like?

Sowing new lawns is fairly straight forward, rake the dirt to level and remove stones and break down clods. Sprinkle the lawn seed on at minimum 30 grams/square metre, rake very carefully in (just enough to cover the seed) and then borrow a garden roller and roll it until it's firm. Watch for the little green hairs appearing. On close inspection if they look bashed about or broken it is probably slugs nibbling at it.

Oh, and those levelling rake things, no idea what they are called but you could make one with a few bits of timber and a drill, buy a few lengths of dowel from B and Q and slot them in, just like an old fashioned hay rake. Could probably even buy ready made handle from a hardware store.


----------



## Starbuck88

A couple of weeks ago I scarified the lawn and went a bit too deep. I overseeded but I went out today to check on things and noticed there are bits of green plastic stuff sticking out everywhere.

Just by Googling it looks like it's some sort of turf netting the turf growers use so they can harvest and cut it thinner. 

Just a bit of a rant really. I assume it's not toxic or harmful when it's broken up? Didn't even know this existed until 5 minutes ago.


----------



## percymon

That netting is a bit of a pain, i've had loads of it get ripped out with scarifying; thankfully its probably all gone now after 5 or 6 good sessions.

My lawn is pretty much recovered from the ferrous sulphate and scarifying a month ago - sadly over 70% of my over seeding seems to have failed, perhaps just too many cold nights in the 4 weeks its been down or some dud seed from Ivisons (went for a premium football seed for the sunnier areas, and a shady mix neared the house). Its filled in quite well but there are some patches that will need reseeding for sure, so will be tackling those this weekend probably.


----------



## Starbuck88

percymon said:


> That netting is a bit of a pain, i've had loads of it get ripped out with scarifying; thankfully its probably all gone now after 5 or 6 good sessions.
> 
> My lawn is pretty much recovered from the ferrous sulphate and scarifying a month ago - sadly over 70% of my over seeding seems to have failed, perhaps just too many cold nights in the 4 weeks its been down or some dud seed from Ivisons (went for a premium football seed for the sunnier areas, and a shady mix neared the house). Its filled in quite well but there are some patches that will need reseeding for sure, so will be tackling those this weekend probably.


Sounds pretty much the same as my situation.

The grass that was left over has grown though and seems to be spreading so a good cut and a few more weeks and it'll all be in again.

hopefully :lol:


----------



## alfajim

Not bothered seeding mine yet as with next to no rain, nothing will grow. 
Lawn currently looks like it's mid July.


----------



## ollienoclue

alfajim said:


> Not bothered seeding mine yet as with next to no rain, nothing will grow.
> Lawn currently looks like it's mid July.


Spray any surviving weeds with glyphosate before you start.

Currently have a horde of annual meadow grass in my back lawn and it looks terrible as it is a different colour and shape to the rest of the grasses.

I'll take a picture so you can see what I mean.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Been using garden guru lawn feed and a liquid seaweed.I've never seen the lawn so good.


----------



## bigalc

Anyone used chicken manure on their grass


----------



## alfajim

My back lawn gets plenty of chicken poo on it , I do pick most of it up. It does look good considering I can't put any weed and feed on it, due to the chickens free ranging on it.


----------



## bigalc

alfajim said:


> My back lawn gets plenty of chicken poo on it , I do pick most of it up. It does look good considering I can't put any weed and feed on it, due to the chickens free ranging on it.


:lol:

First time ive used it, told it was a good lawn food.
Will see in a weeks time hopefully.


----------



## stealthwolf

The areas of lawn which are healthy have been growing prolifically well. I had overseeded the lawn and been watering every day, then alternate days and now on twice weekly.

Gave it the first mow after overseeding - the new grass blades were growing well. Frustratingly I think birds have eaten a lot of the seed. I plan to scarify and overseed again in Autumn - any suggestions to avoid birds eating the seed?

I also aerated the lawn and watered it.


----------



## ollienoclue

I have no problem with birds due to our cats basically lounging in the garden most days.

You can try hanging a plastic bag on a piece of string so it blows around, and CDs hanging up they don't seem to like those either.

Chicken manure, either raw or processed form is rocket fuel, it is full of nitrogen, use sparingly.

Also bear in mind the processed chicken manure pellets seem quite attractive to dogs, our dog seems to seek them out and eat them where he can!

I put seed on on lawn back in March, it has not rained significantly since then, so have not seen any improvement, I will try again in the autumn probably when rain is a bit more reliable and the grass growth isn't so fast.


----------



## stealthwolf

The neighbours seem to have cats and sometimes they're in our garden but not often. Birds especially magpies and pigeons seem to habitually frequent our garden. Last year, they ate all the cherries off a cherry tree before I had a chance to harvest them. This year, I've bought mesh sleeves to go over the branches.

Wife also wants to have a go at growing some veg so I plan to frame out some garden beds and use one side of the garden where there's a large border.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

All this rain is terrible for keeping the cars clean but great for the grass 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf

How's everyone's lawns doing?
I cut mine for the first time in two weeks. I dropped the setting to one notch below highest (I really should have left it at the top). Lots of mowing. Some yellow/green patches in areas. Overseeding from the crane fly thing is working.

Just aerated the lawn and added ferrous sulphate to help green up the lawn.


----------



## ollienoclue

Growing like a plague. Finally getting around to reseeding the dead bits this month.

Did the old fertiliser with iron trick, sure enough worked a treat and greened up in a couple of weeks, and I'm taking more and more grass away with each cut.

Finally cutting it down a bit lower, the recent hot weather and dry spells kept me wary of taking it too low.

And a handy tip for those who don't know, if you have a lot of growth to remove because you didn't cut it for two weeks or were on holiday etc, mow the lawn at the desired height with the grass box removed, leave it an hour in the wind then mow it again. You will have far less volume of grass to collect and keep emptying from the box because the stuff wilts very very fast in the wind. Neighbour will probably assume you are bat £*%* crazy but that is a bonus.


----------



## slineclean

Looking after grass is all new to me. Any recommendations on what product to use to help green it up and help with the odd weed. Many thanks


----------



## ollienoclue

There are a variety of weed and feed products. In addition to the usual fertiliser components, they usually contain ferrous sulphate which is apparently what causes the instant greening. They then add a number of herbicide materials, usually MCPA/CMPP in granular form which to be honest I was dubious given my professional experience of them, but it does seem to have worked in my little bit.

Whatever you do, don't spill the fertiliser granules on paving stones, patios or block work or concrete because the iron in them will leach and cause stains.

And use them carefully, you can always apply more, if you huge quantities on your lawn it will go mental and grow more than you might want.


----------



## GP Punto

3 months ago I used Weedol on my lawns, within 10 days the weeds had gone.

There is a Lawn weedkill product made by Doff Chemicals and sold through Aldi, do not buy this product, it contains Glyphosate and will kill the lawn.

One month ago I used weed feed and mosskiller, it left brown/black patches where the moss has been killed but the grass is now growing well again.


----------



## stealthwolf

I've removed the pond that was in our garden. I've filled the hole with soil taken from the borders (that I dug up for vegetable beds).

The area is 2sqm. How deep should top dressing be? I was planning to topdress the area and add grass seed this week.


----------



## sfstu

stealthwolf said:


> I've removed the pond that was in our garden. I've filled the hole with soil taken from the borders (that I dug up for vegetable beds).
> 
> The area is 2sqm. How deep should top dressing be? I was planning to topdress the area and add grass seed this week.


Would you not need to leave it a little while in case it settles?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## realist

How deep is the soil you've put in?


----------



## stealthwolf

About one metre.


----------



## ollienoclue

Still havent done the dead patches...


----------



## realist

realist said:


> How deep is the soil you've put in?


It may have been a good idea to have put rubble then gravel before putting about 8 inches of soil on the top, it may sink a bit but just top dress it if it does:thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf

I put some in some of the slabs surrounding the pavement that I had smashed up when removing it. Small pieces - maybe 2x3 inches. Then I added the border soil which had stones and pebbles in. At regular intervals, I tried to flatten down the soil by walking on it. 

I've just dumped around 90 litres of top dressing on and it probably needs another 90 litres again to account for some of the surrounding dips.

I have my grass seed ready. I know after seeding, I should walk over the area to press the seed into the ground. But given the top dressing has been levelled out with a rake, should I compress the soil before I seed the area?


----------



## realist

I wouldn't compact it anymore, get the seed going asap:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"....I know after seeding, I should walk over the area...."

Ground should be compacted beforeseeding as you've done. Once seed is down, simply rake gently - if you walk over it you'll lift the seed/leave uneven area.


----------



## ollienoclue

Seed wants to be covered and firmed in but not so much that water can't percolate through. If it was the middle of August and bone dry, you could walk over it all you like, its October and I have merely pressed the soil down gently. I don't think(?) a lack of moisture will present itself as a problem this late in the day.

Grass seed definitely wants to be by now I have left it way later than I intended. Digging around under the turf I have found the reason the dead patches are there, there is what I used to know as scalpings been dumped under the lawn- gravel mixed with a reddish sort of clay, which of course was shoved under there probably as a convenient way of disposing of them when they were building the house or laying the drive etc.

Lawn now looks a state as I have cut the dead turf out and replaced it with soil/compost mix to bring the levels half right, seed is in there. Just have to leave it to grow now. Put slug pellets on and it was a slime apocalypse by morning.


----------



## stealthwolf

Thanks all. Area has been seeded now. Let's see what happens.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Anyone up to much with the lawn this time of the year. Apart from a little bit of snow it’s been +5/6 degrees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58

I don't do much, I just make sure it stays free of leaves etc.


----------



## Demetrios72

Bill58 said:


> I don't do much, I just make sure it stays free of leaves etc.


Same here :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf

Update: the "seeded" area still looks very patchy and there's a moggy who's been digging it up. I'll have to flatten and reseed but probably won't bother till March now.

Other than that, I've just kept the leaves off. I was tempted to give it a mow but gave up when it started raining.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"I'll have to flatten" - yep, that fixes Moggies every time.....:thumb: :lol:

I'd forget cutting it atm, just remember when you DO start, raise the cut height on your mower.


----------



## stealthwolf

slim_boy_fat said:


> "I'll have to flatten" - yep, that fixes Moggies every time.....:thumb: :lol:
> 
> I'd forget cutting it atm, just remember when you DO start, raise the cut height on your mower.


There are a couple of moggies at least owned by neighbours. I discovered they liked to use my raised beds as a litter tray. I've surrounded one of the beds with bamboo cane to keep them out. The other one's covered up with ground fabric until I use it later this year.

As for cutting the lawn, I raised the mowing height for the last few cuts before winter, so should be at the same height when I restart in spring.


----------



## Radish293

Try a product called get off my garden. It’s green jelly scatter lumps when I seeded our lawn I used this our cat never went near it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf

What's happening here?

















Other areas of lawn look good:










Rest of lawn:


----------



## ollienoclue

Looks not dissimilar from ours, only our yellow patches are caused by puddles?


----------



## DTB

If you've already ruled out dog urine on your lawn, it might be leather jackets (that's crane fly or daddy-long-legs larvae) or possibly just winter kill.

Edited to add: The chemistry for killing leather jackets did not get its license renewed a couple of years ago so they're not as easy to get rid of any more.


----------



## stealthwolf

No dogs but a few of the neighbours have cats. No idea if it can be just as damaging. I thought it might be leather jacket earlier in the year but the grass was fine a month ago.


----------



## evobaz

If it's leather jackets, wait until a wet day and then place some black bin liners stretched out over the affected areas. Leave them overnight and in the morning when you lift them the larvae should hopefully be drawn up to the surface and you can pick them out or let the birds scoff them. Birds usually peck away and tear up the grass when the larvae are under the surface so if you have leather jackets you'll often find birds eating away on your lawn.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

So I first started this thread quite a few moons ago, (can't believe it's had over 800 posts ) I think I'd just laid the turf at the front of the house and the back was looking really good after some tlc.

Now is the time to move on from our lovely home, we must be absolutely mad as our first born is due today! Below is a pic of our new garden, it's our dream home with lots of work to do but will be fantastic when we get there.










As you can imagine I'll be needing a ride on mower, luckily my best friend has a garden machinery company so I've been looking at a countax, I've just got to have those stripes.

Any other recommendations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

".....I've just got to have those stripes. Any other recommendations?"

Something like this....... :driver:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I’ve actually got an atco cylinder mower that you can attach a seat to, it’s just not a wide enough cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

Don't use a cylinder mower unless you are 1000% sure there are no stones, metal or anything which might screw the blades, cylinder mowers do not like foreign bodies and once they are out of kilter it takes a specialist to resharpen and set them. A rotary is far far far easier to live with. The stripes are a function of the rear rollers really, not the design of the cutting system to be really honest.

What you want is one of these:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...UICygC&biw=1467&bih=851#imgrc=ojzq-KOqNufciM:

Don't whatever you do try to get a collector as you will end up with 10 tonnes of grass looking for a home every time you cut the lawn.

Looks a really nice house. We are moving shortly too and number 2 child was due on Friday. Your garden looks like a paradise compared to the thing I have to confront.


----------



## evobaz

ollienoclue said:


> Don't use a cylinder mower unless you are 1000% sure there are no stones, metal or anything which might screw the blades, cylinder mowers do not like foreign bodies and once they are out of kilter it takes a specialist to resharpen and set them. A rotary is far far far easier to live with. The stripes are a function of the rear rollers really, not the design of the cutting system to be really honest.
> 
> What you want is one of these:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...UICygC&biw=1467&bih=851#imgrc=ojzq-KOqNufciM:
> 
> Don't whatever you do try to get a collector as you will end up with 10 tonnes of grass looking for a home every time you cut the lawn.
> 
> Looks a really nice house. We are moving shortly too and number 2 child was due on Friday. Your garden looks like a paradise compared to the thing I have to confront.


I use a Cylinder mower (and a rotary when the grass is too long) and it defo doesn't take a specialist to set / adjust the blade on my Suffolk Punch mower (Qualcast Classic with a different name). Its a 5 minute job and there are various You Tube guides on how to do it. I agree though that cylinder mowers don't like stones.


----------



## ollienoclue

evobaz said:


> I use a Cylinder mower (and a rotary when the grass is too long) and it defo doesn't take a specialist to set / adjust the blade on my Suffolk Punch mower (Qualcast Classic with a different name). Its a 5 minute job and there are various You Tube guides on how to do it. I agree though that cylinder mowers don't like stones.


You've not damaged one sufficiently enough if you can just reset the static blade to get it right again...

I just don't think they are the right choice for a home owner to be honest, rotaries are far more capable of dealing with abuse.


----------



## ollienoclue

stealthwolf said:


> No dogs but a few of the neighbours have cats. No idea if it can be just as damaging. I thought it might be leather jacket earlier in the year but the grass was fine a month ago.


Get a trowel and dig around under the yellow patch. If it's leatherjackets you will soon see them.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ollienoclue said:


> Don't use a cylinder mower unless you are 1000% sure there are no stones, metal or anything which might screw the blades, cylinder mowers do not like foreign bodies and once they are out of kilter it takes a specialist to resharpen and set them. A rotary is far far far easier to live with. The stripes are a function of the rear rollers really, not the design of the cutting system to be really honest.
> 
> What you want is one of these:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...UICygC&biw=1467&bih=851#imgrc=ojzq-KOqNufciM:
> 
> Don't whatever you do try to get a collector as you will end up with 10 tonnes of grass looking for a home every time you cut the lawn.
> 
> Looks a really nice house. We are moving shortly too and number 2 child was due on Friday. Your garden looks like a paradise compared to the thing I have to confront.


The cylinder only currently comes out on the back lawn. The dog seems to like it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyMercUK

jonnyMercUK said:


> So I first started this thread quite a few moons ago, (can't believe it's had over 800 posts ) I think I'd just laid the turf at the front of the house and the back was looking really good after some tlc.
> 
> Now is the time to move on from our lovely home, we must be absolutely mad as our first born is due today! Below is a pic of our new garden, it's our dream home with lots of work to do but will be fantastic when we get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine I'll be needing a ride on mower, luckily my best friend has a garden machinery company so I've been looking at a countax, I've just got to have those stripes.
> 
> Any other recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went back to view the house again last week and the garden doesn't look as daunting as first thought, therefore I'm going off the idea of a ride on mower (I was looking at £3k for the one I wanted!) and looking more towards a 21 inch mower.

There are 2 honda models i'm looking at, the hrh 536 qx and the hrd 536 qx, the hrh is £300 extra and built more for professionals. Both are self propelled, rear rollers for those stripes!

I'm interested in the mulching kit, does anyone mulch? And have any advice?

P.s the leylandii trees are coming out, they're completely blocking the sun and causing massive moss issues!


----------



## percymon

First cut of the year yesterday, and surprisingly after 2 x 8" dumping of snow in the last 3 weeks it wasn't too bad underfoot (surprisingly dry in all honesty).

Ordered two 7Kg boxes of 4 in 1 this morning - cheapest £/m2 of the pack sizes and on Amazon daily deal..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00J086QO2/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1


----------



## jr2007

percymon said:


> First cut of the year yesterday, and surprisingly after 2 x 8" dumping of snow in the last 3 weeks it wasn't too bad underfoot (surprisingly dry in all honesty).
> 
> Ordered two 7Kg boxes of 4 in 1 this morning - cheapest £/m2 of the pack sizes and on Amazon daily deal..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00J086QO2/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1


I've always used the smaller container with built-in spreader but that is looking very cost ineffective. Do you use a spreader like this https://amzn.to/2GeeKoU ?


----------



## danwel

Really hoping to give mine cut before i head off for 4 1/2 weeks this weekend. Just need some sun and rain free weather


----------



## percymon

jr2007 said:


> I've always used the smaller container with built-in spreader but that is looking very cost ineffective. Do you use a spreader like this https://amzn.to/2GeeKoU ?


I just apply by hand - always have done, never had an issue with any over dosing. I generally get about 10% less m2 than the packs state so i'm perhaps a little over applying. All depends how much moss you have i suppose lol!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Halve the application rate and do two at 90 degrees to each other - helps avoid missed bits.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

slim_boy_fat said:


> Halve the application rate and do two at 90 degrees to each other - helps avoid missed bits.


I also do this! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Gave mine a trim yesterday, only cut it at 70cm as we are still forecast one more cold spell. Aerated the lawn this morning, when it dries out i’ll be gradually mowing down to 30cm, raking and applying some top dressing. Then i’ll sow some shady place seed in the patches that get little sun and then some all purpose seeds (anything without ryegrass!). Got plenty of feed to go on which is high in nitrogen, potassium, phosphorus, so should give some good results. If not i’ll be throwing on the 4-in-1 :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

Aprils lawn care diary if anyone was interested.

https://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/lawn-diary/april-lawn-care-diary

I'm not affiliated with this company, just find it quite informative.


----------



## vsideboy

jonnyMercUK said:


> Went back to view the house again last week and the garden doesn't look as daunting as first thought, therefore I'm going off the idea of a ride on mower (I was looking at £3k for the one I wanted!) and looking more towards a 21 inch mower.
> 
> There are 2 honda models i'm looking at, the hrh 536 qx and the hrd 536 qx, the hrh is £300 extra and built more for professionals. Both are self propelled, rear rollers for those stripes!
> 
> I'm interested in the mulching kit, does anyone mulch? And have any advice?
> 
> P.s the leylandii trees are coming out, they're completely blocking the sun and causing massive moss issues!


I was lucky enough that the previous owners had a countax tractor so I got that thrown in with the house, it's got a 40" mulching deck so never have to collect clippings but mulching all the time does mean you end up with a lot of rubbish coming up during the raking periods of the year (And my raking is done with a 14" electric rake so that causes a lot of collection time haha - swings and roundabouts I guess.)

I'd suggest you get the mulching deck though pal definitely, otherwise you'll most likely be filling up the collector bag after about 50' depending how often you're cutting it, and emptying the collector bag a 1000 times per cutting session is going to annoy you eventually pal!


----------



## stealthwolf

vsideboy said:


> Aprils lawn care diary if anyone was interested.
> 
> https://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/lawn-diary/april-lawn-care-diary
> 
> I'm not affiliated with this company, just find it quite informative.


It's a good website and I've followed his youtube videos when I found the site a couple of years ago. I have been tempted to email the chap about some of my lawn issues.


----------



## vsideboy

stealthwolf said:


> It's a good website and I've followed his youtube videos when I found the site a couple of years ago. I have been tempted to email the chap about some of my lawn issues.


I messaged him once and he rang me back, it was the actual guy from the videos I felt like I was talking to a celebrity haha.

My problem was that the previous owner had some mobility problems and decided it was easier to turn their car around by driving all the way down the drive and creating a roundabout in the lawn than it was just reversing a little bit in the drive. Stupid people! Still not got around to killing the lawn, flattening and reseeding though.


----------



## percymon

With the long wet, dull winter we've endured (and snow last weekend) its going to be a busy latter half of April, especially with yet another wet week forecast


----------



## Rozzer32

Just noticed this thread. Isn’t it great when you find people who have the same OCD as yourself on cars to then find we’re the same when it comes to lawns. Maybe I am normal after all. 

This year I’ve upgraded the rotary mower and the new one can mulch. So far with the crap weather I’ve only been able to cut the grass twice and both times I’ve collected the cuttings as I’ve left the lawn fairly long. I also spiked the lawn yesterday which will do it some good. 

Once the weather improves and I get into mowing more regularly does anyone have any advice on when to mulch? Should I do it every time? Only certain months? Mulching is new to me so any advice welcome.


----------



## realist

I would say only mulch when the grass is really dry:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Rozzer32 said:


> Just noticed this thread. Isn't it great when you find people who have the same OCD as yourself on cars to then find we're the same when it comes to lawns. Maybe I am normal after all.
> 
> This year I've upgraded the rotary mower and the new one can mulch. So far with the crap weather I've only been able to cut the grass twice and both times I've collected the cuttings as I've left the lawn fairly long. I also spiked the lawn yesterday which will do it some good.
> 
> Once the weather improves and I get into mowing more regularly does anyone have any advice on when to mulch? Should I do it every time? Only certain months? Mulching is new to me so any advice welcome.


Which mulching mower do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

In order to mulch effectively the grass needs to be kept short mate (25-35mm ideally) so you'll need to collect the first few cuts of the year as you're knocking it down from winter length to spring/summer length but you should be ok to mulch all the time. Bear in mind that it is just putting cuttings back into the base of the grass so you'll collect a lot more thatch when you get around to yearly raking as well.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

jonnyMercUK said:


> So I first started this thread quite a few moons ago, (can't believe it's had over 800 posts ) I think I'd just laid the turf at the front of the house and the back was looking really good after some tlc.
> 
> Now is the time to move on from our lovely home, we must be absolutely mad as our first born is due today! Below is a pic of our new garden, it's our dream home with lots of work to do but will be fantastic when we get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine I'll be needing a ride on mower, luckily my best friend has a garden machinery company so I've been looking at a countax, I've just got to have those stripes.
> 
> Any other recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally moved in on Monday, the lawn was well over due a cut, in some places it was up to my knees!

I strimmed it all down and then started with the mower on the highest setting. I ended up removing the grass box as it was wet underneath and was clogging the mower up every 2 minutes.

Went over it again today on the highest setting to pick up the excess grass. I'm quite pleased with the outcome to say the least!










I've been using a 16" hayter which is just too small and the self propelled is broken so I'll be getting a new machine. I've considered a ride on but think I'll be going with a 21" Honda.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72

Lawn looks great!! :thumb:


----------



## percymon

Busy bank holiday - cut the lawns on Saturday, 5th cut of the year and still on the higher cut settings. Weed n Feed went down three weeks ago so the grass have been growing and greening up nicely, despite the rather cool weather through April

Did some other gardening and generally enjoyed the weather over the weekend ; with temps in the low to mid 20's it was a very pleasant change - lawn took a bit of a hammering though as a result.

Did another cut last night, nudging the cut height down a notch. with such lovely evening sunshine I dragged the Titan scarifier (with the spring tine head fitted) out of the shed and gave the lawn a run over with that, just on the 0 height setting to comb the creeping grasses out a little, and remove the small amount of dead moss and thatch. Then cut the lawn again pick up all the debris from the scarfier. Managed the hoover up almost three bags worth , so a worthwhile exercise given that cutting the lawn normally gives me just over a bag full.

Hoping I can get some over-seeding done tonight, milder temps, light showers and the odd sunny spell forecast for the next 8 days so ideal opportunity.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Does anyone have any experience with Stiga mowers?

http://www.stiga.com/products/stiga...s/294569338-st1-pc-twinclip-55-s-r-h-bbc.html

I've gone for this over the Honda. It still houses a Honda engine with all the features of the HRD but a lighter machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

jonnyMercUK said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Stiga mowers?
> 
> http://www.stiga.com/products/stiga...s/294569338-st1-pc-twinclip-55-s-r-h-bbc.html
> 
> I've gone for this over the Honda. It still houses a Honda engine with all the features of the HRD but a lighter machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to sell the ride on's quite a few years ago at an agricultural dealership, they were very popular, I would definitely buy a push one any day of the week


----------



## Taxboy

Apologies if this has already been covered in the thread. I'm running short of time this year for reasons I won't go into. Are the various lawn care companies I see advertised pretty much of a muchness (I'm presuming they are franchised) or like a lot of franchises dependant on the individual running it 

Any recommendations appreciated. I'm South Norfolk / Suffolk border

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

I'd assume so Taxboy, I had greenthumb come to give me a quote. Ended up I had every type of weed on his list just about and then he said because I live next to a school field it's unlikely that I'll be able to have a long term weed free lawn so I just never bothered with him and bought a fiskars weed puller instead to get rid of as many dandelions as I could, brilliant tool for the job. everything else I can live with just the bloody dandelions that get on my nerves!


----------



## Darlofan

Taxboy said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered in the thread. I'm running short of time this year for reasons I won't go into. Are the various lawn care companies I see advertised pretty much of a muchness (I'm presuming they are franchised) or like a lot of franchises dependant on the individual running it
> 
> Any recommendations appreciated. I'm South Norfolk / Suffolk border
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I use Greenthumb, have done for 4 yrs since moving to this house, mainly because of the work the house needed I lacked time to sort the garden. Plus the lawn was awful when we moved in, full of weeds, boggy and tons of moss. I pay 18 quarter and had it aerated once. The moss was sorted really quickly. Weed wise we get the odd dandelion and daisy which annoys me but then we have farmland to the rear and looking at neighbours either side and hedgerows around us they are yellow at the moment with dandelions. So I won't be stopping them anytime soon.
I've had quotes from similar companies and to be honest they were all virtually the same cost.
They all hype up the weeds, grass condition etc but I didn't listen and just went for standard treatment.


----------



## jr2007

jonnyMercUK said:


> Finally moved in on Monday, the lawn was well over due a cut, in some places it was up to my knees!
> 
> I strimmed it all down and then started with the mower on the highest setting. I ended up removing the grass box as it was wet underneath and was clogging the mower up every 2 minutes.
> 
> Went over it again today on the highest setting to pick up the excess grass. I'm quite pleased with the outcome to say the least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using a 16" hayter which is just too small and the self propelled is broken so I'll be getting a new machine. I've considered a ride on but think I'll be going with a 21" Honda.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome result! You have an aspiration garden!


----------



## stealthwolf

percymon said:


> I dragged the Titan scarifier (with the spring tine head fitted) out of the shed and gave the lawn a run over with that, just on the 0 height setting to comb the creeping grasses out a little,


Is it like this one:
https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb428gdo-32cm-1300w-lawn-scarifier-230v/48162

I've toyed with the idea of hiring or buying an electric scarifier. I've got a manual rake one which works well but it's a bit of effort (which I don't mind) and takes lots of time (which I'm limited on). I'd probably only use it once every couple of years, which puts me off.


----------



## Derekh929

I have really bad moss due to very wet winter I have done 1 lot of weed and feed killed some and racked out but due to size think I need an electric scarifier rake.
first are they any good and what would you recommend two grass areas about 12x12m each


----------



## Starbuck88

stealthwolf said:


> Is it like this one:
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb428gdo-32cm-1300w-lawn-scarifier-230v/48162
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of hiring or buying an electric scarifier. I've got a manual rake one which works well but it's a bit of effort (which I don't mind) and takes lots of time (which I'm limited on). I'd probably only use it once every couple of years, which puts me off.





Derekh929 said:


> I have really bad moss due to very wet winter I have done 1 lot of weed and feed killed some and racked out but due to size think I need an electric scarifier rake.
> first are they any good and what would you recommend two grass areas about 12x12m each


The one linked too is the one I have. I've only used it once and probably shouldn't have bought it but it works very well!


----------



## percymon

stealthwolf said:


> Is it like this one:
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb428gdo-32cm-1300w-lawn-scarifier-230v/48162
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of hiring or buying an electric scarifier. I've got a manual rake one which works well but it's a bit of effort (which I don't mind) and takes lots of time (which I'm limited on). I'd probably only use it once every couple of years, which puts me off.


Yes that's the one, it's sold under a few different brand names with fractionally different power ratings but they're all the same in reality; from recollection when I bought mine 3 years ago garden lines had the same thing under the Cobra brand.

It's had five sessions now, and it has good and bad points..

Bad
- the collection bag is pretty small, but that's the same for all machines around this price point. I could literally fill the bag in a 25 feet length of lawn.
- the height adjuster at the front can get knocked , so before you know it you've gone from +5 to -10 on the setting for depth. You soon learn to check regularly!

Good
- does a great job of raking leaves on +10 if you need that function
- does a good raking, dethatching, moss removal on +5 thru -5
- has enough power to use both rake and scarifier heads even on -10 albeit I'd say donut do this on dried out soil
- more than powerful enough for up to 150m2 lawn
- without the collector bag I can cover my ca 110m2 back lawn in under 30 minutes, try that with a hand rake !
- only 2 M10 bolts to remove to change the cassettes from spring time rake to scarifier blades

So happy I bought it, it's robust enough for once/twice a year lawn scarifying, reasonably small to keep in the shed with the mower and for the money is a damn site easier than hand raking.

This was after its first use, in MARCH 2015, where I was perhaps a little early in the year, a little heavy handed and the soil a bit too damp..



Recovered after 8 weeks to this (brown spots due to the dog grrrrr)


----------



## pxr5

I bought a Macallister scarifier from B&Q. I used to borrow my neighbour's one, but when she moved I had to get my own. It was mainly for my front lawn as it's shady and got a lot of moss in it. I would say they are worth it for the price as it will last you years and they are a lot easier and better than manual raking. As mentioned don't bother with the bag as it fills immediately. I just leave the mess on the surface and use a bosch mower to collect it all up. Be careful though as the first time I did it I had it set too low and ended up ploughing the lawn lol. Practice makes perfect I suppose. Scarifying and tining a lawn a the best 2 thing you can do IMO to keep it looking good.


----------



## Starbuck88

pxr5 said:


> Be careful though as the first time I did it I had it set too low and ended up ploughing the lawn lol.


:lol: I did this the first time too...hahahaha


----------



## pxr5

Starbuck88 said:


> :lol: I did this the first time too...hahahaha


Lol. That was a bad year all round for my front lawn. When I went to rescue it I spent ages preparing the soil. I raked it, fed it, dressed it with compost, top soil and sharp sand. Levelled it off and seeded it perfectly. Added a little more top soil to stop the birds, pressed it all in and watered it, expecting a nice haze of sprouting grass seed in a 10 days or so. Except, when I was tidying away I noticed that the bag of sharp sand I'd used was actually rock salt - PANIC!! I drenched it for an hour, hoping to wash away the salt. And did that for a week afterwards. Some of the seed did actually take, but not great as you can imagine. My wife never knew lol - I blamed the grass seed haha.


----------



## stealthwolf

I'm in need of top dressing. I don't need much (certainly not the bulk bags you can buy). This is mainly to even out a few bumpy areas in the lawn.

I had a look on pitchcare, which looks okay but the delivery charges are more than the product.

Any other sources?


----------



## pxr5

stealthwolf said:


> I'm in need of top dressing. I don't need much (certainly not the bulk bags you can buy). This is mainly to even out a few bumpy areas in the lawn.
> 
> I had a look on pitchcare, which looks okay but the delivery charges are more than the product.
> 
> Any other sources?


Wickes sell small bags of top soil.


----------



## percymon

I looked at pitchcare, was about £30 in product and £36 delivery for what i needed.

I've just mixed my own top dressing in the past using bags of sharp sand, topsoil and compost/growbags at whatever mix i felt i needed at the time. Possibly not as good as the pitchcare product and a bit more effort mixing your own, but i've not had an issue - and more beer money left with the savings


----------



## stealthwolf

percymon said:


> I looked at pitchcare, was about £30 in product and £36 delivery for what i needed.


Yup same here. Hence the comment.

The mixing doesn't bother me. Just need the correct ratio of topsoil and sand.


----------



## DrEskimo

stealthwolf said:


> Yup same here. Hence the comment.
> 
> The mixing doesn't bother me. Just need the correct ratio of topsoil and sand.


Where abouts are you?

I have about 20 bags of excess top soil from my renovation that I need to get rid of....

My newly laid lawn is already about 4ft tall so I think it's decent...


----------



## percymon

stealthwolf said:


> Yup same here. Hence the comment.
> 
> The mixing doesn't bother me. Just need the correct ratio of topsoil and sand.


The mix will depend on your soil type and what you want to achieve - for clay soils you'd generally increase the sharp sand content.

A reasonable start point for most (not heavy clay) soils is..

3 parts sharp sand 
1 part fine compost / top soil (the former if you want to get extra nutrients in)

and if you have scarified and need some grass repair then throw in some grass seed into the mix. I find it better to do this during the spreading of the top dressing rather than mixing grass seed directly into the mixture as its easier to control the grass seed amount which may be higher for some areas of the lawn than others.

If you already have reasonable drainage, sandy soil, then 1 part top soil, one part compost and 2 parts sharp sand isn't a bad mix .


----------



## stealthwolf

DrEskimo said:


> Where abouts are you?


Birmingham



percymon said:


> A reasonable start point for most (not heavy clay) soils is..
> 
> 3 parts sharp sand
> 1 part fine compost / top soil (the former if you want to get extra nutrients in)


Thanks. I have clay soil. I've already been using lawn fertiliser for the last 12 months so I'm hoping I don't extra nutrients. The plan was to scarify, level the lawn, sow more grass seed and granular fertiliser, and hopefully get a decent looking lawn.


----------



## DrEskimo

stealthwolf said:


> Birmingham
> 
> Thanks. I have clay soil. I've already been using lawn fertiliser for the last 12 months so I'm hoping I don't extra nutrients. The plan was to scarify, level the lawn, sow more grass seed and granular fertiliser, and hopefully get a decent looking lawn.


Probably not worth the 2hr drive to me in Hertfordshire then...


----------



## stealthwolf

DrEskimo said:


> Probably not worth the 2hr drive to me in Hertfordshire then...


I think with the cost of fuel, it'd be cheaper to pay pitchcare for the delivery. Thank you for the offer though.:thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

stealthwolf said:


> I think with the cost of fuel, it'd be cheaper to pay pitchcare for the delivery. Thank you for the offer though.:thumb:


Ha...yea not to mention a 4hr round trip for a few bags of soil 😋

Guess it's back to plan B....putting it down my trousers and slowly dumping it all in next doors garden, Great Escape style...


----------



## .Griff.

Bit of advice if possible.

Short synopsis -

Moved into a newbuild in May 2017. The site was built on arable farmland and has very heavy clay content.

The original turf was very poor, patchy and in places, you could clearly see the plastic "webbing" used to hold the turf together.

Over the winter we've all had waterlogging problems so in the last months we've had "Terrain aeration" performed; basically drilled 1 metre deep holes every metre, forced compress air in to break up clay and filled holes with a porous material.

Finally this morning they've topdressed and reseed. As I was working from home my time to watch and chat was limited so I've been left with no advice moving forwards.

Can anyone advise me on...

When should I water the topdress/seeding? Today? 48 hours from now?

When do I first cut it? Two weeks? Three weeks?

Some photos -

How it was -







How it is now -


----------



## stealthwolf

I'm not an expert but I would water within 48-72 hours of reseeding and, especially in this weather, aim to avoid drying out the soil. Water daily if possible, preferably mornings.

Depending on grass seed, IIRC, it takes 4 weeks to germinate and grow to reasonable height so I'd wait that long before the first cut.


----------



## Clyde

I got some seeds from lawnsmith after all the positive reviews and have been amazed! One week before the seeds started growing (watered daily) - extremely impressive. Once the grass is established I need to level the lawn slowly with more top soil.


----------



## Rayaan

So, its been a while since I posted in this section but Ive been neglecting my trusted Countax C38H ride on for 5 years now as I was literally thinking of running it into the ground and buying a new one when it died.

Anyhow, I dont think its going to die, so I thought why don't I just get it serviced and run it as it seems bulletproof and provides a great cut (despite not changing the blades as I didnt know how!)

So I got a few quotes - £200-300 + parts!. What a joke, my car costs that much to service! Can't be that hard so I serviced it myself. Took a while finding the manuals and parts but in the end did OK. Hardest part was removing the bolts which had rusted. Blades themselves were blunt and rusted all over and the oil was black like tar.

Air filter - £9, Fuel filter - £6, New aftermarket blades - £24, Spark plug - £2 and fresh oil - £4.40 (bought a 5l tub for £20).

Im pretty pleased with myself as Ive never serviced anything apart from the chainsaw and push mower before . And a testament to Honda engineering! I use this thing every week apart from in winter and for past 5 years its soldiered on despite neglect.

Itll probably die now.....


----------



## jonnyMercUK

jonnyMercUK said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Stiga mowers?
> 
> http://www.stiga.com/products/stiga...s/294569338-st1-pc-twinclip-55-s-r-h-bbc.html
> 
> I've gone for this over the Honda. It still houses a Honda engine with all the features of the HRD but a lighter machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Changed my mind last minute and went for the Honda hrd 536, I must say I made the right decision. It's a fantastic mower!

I'm on the hunt now for some long reach hedge cutters, any recommendations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

jonnyMercUK said:


> Changed my mind last minute and went for the Honda hrd 536, I must say I made the right decision. It's a fantastic mower!
> 
> I'm on the hunt now for some long reach hedge cutters, any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice, the 536 is a great mower!

In terms of long reach hedge cutters I'm currently using an Echo HCA-265ES and I'm very happy with it, I've used the Stihl equivalents in the past and the Echo is just as good, just a bit cheaper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autoroute1639

jonnyMercUK said:


> Changed my mind last minute and went for the Honda hrd 536, I must say I made the right decision. It's a fantastic mower!
> 
> I'm on the hunt now for some long reach hedge cutters, any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought a Mountfield (Stiga) with the twin clip blade to replace my 25 yr mower, brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## pxr5

What is a good lawn feed please? I've always ever used Evergreen 4in1 before. I don't want to use this just now as my lawn is quite good, without any moss or weeds, so I just want to feed it. I've done all the raking, scarifying and hollow tining as well, so my lawn just needs some maintaining. Thanks


----------



## Rayaan

pxr5 said:


> What is a good lawn feed please? I've always ever used Evergreen 4in1 before. I don't want to use this just now as my lawn is quite good, without any moss or weeds, so I just want to feed it. I've done all the raking, scarifying and hollow tining as well, so my lawn just needs some maintaining. Thanks


There is no reason why you can't use feed and weed again. The "weed and moss killer" will simply dissolve and not do anything.

Otherwise, get something like Aftercut 3 day green which is a pure lawn feed.

Personally I use Aftercut All-in-One but these are all much of the same anyway.


----------



## camerashy

I use Scott’s Lawn Food with an Evergreen Spreader


----------



## Starbuck88

You're all going to seriously hate me for this but...£1 shop do a liquid lawn feed, has worked well and greens the lawn nicely.

I do need to use weed and feed though really.


----------



## garycha

pxr5 said:


> What is a good lawn feed please? I've always ever used Evergreen 4in1 before. I don't want to use this just now as my lawn is quite good, without any moss or weeds, so I just want to feed it. I've done all the raking, scarifying and hollow tining as well, so my lawn just needs some maintaining. Thanks


I use Vitax Green Up in summertime. Every 4 weeks.


----------



## JayMac

Go to a nursery and see if they stock a form of lawn sand, put it down every 6 weeks and your lawn will be nice and lush and green.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Thank guys. I've been researching your recommendations. I think I'll try Scott's Lawn Builder next as the reviews seem very good and consitently high on Amazon.


----------



## stealthwolf

I use ferrous sulphate that I dissolve and apply with a watering can. It helps green up the lawn. Some summer fertiliser will also help nourish the grass.


----------



## FiestaRed

garycha said:


> I use Vitax Green Up in summertime. Every 4 weeks.


Can I ask which of the Vitax Green Up products you use? Didn't realise there were different ones until I went looking.


----------



## garycha

FiestaRed said:


> Can I ask which of the Vitax Green Up products you use? Didn't realise there were different ones until I went looking.


After trial and error, I use this one in summer:









It's an easy liquid feed. 18% nitrogen.

I also have Q4 powder, but thats better for repeat
flowers










Not sure how much is marketing hyperbole vs technology, but the Green Up liquid apparently deploys its nutrients better at grassroots level, and comes from greenkeeping.










Happy with the results anyway. I also use ferrous sulphate in Autumn to raise acidity of soil to deter worms and moss.

With all of these things, avoiding over application is key. Never add 'that bit more' of fertilizers. I have chemically burned lawn before doing this.


----------



## FiestaRed

Thanks for the help, I'll shoot off and get a bottle.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Any tips for badgers digging up gardens, or moles popping up hills ?

Never ending circles so far of using mud from molehill to fill holes the badgers have dug. 

Garden is starting to resemble Somme battlefield


----------



## beambeam

Dog urine wrecking the grass, and tried and tested methods to mitigate this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5




----------



## jonnyMercUK

beambeam said:


> Dog urine wrecking the grass, and tried and tested methods to mitigate this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are all sorts like stones in the water, ketchup on their food. It's very much what works for you.

My dad gets the hosepipe out when we take our dog round, it just dilutes the pee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evobaz

beambeam said:


> Dog urine wrecking the grass, and tried and tested methods to mitigate this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A good hard kick in the nuts usually works a treat...........but I don't own a dog. It'd be my neighbours dog that's getting it if (or even he) ventures into the garden.

Only one neighbour. The others are brand new!


----------



## realist

jonnyMercUK said:


> There are all sorts like stones in the water, ketchup on their food. It's very much what works for you.
> 
> My dad gets the hosepipe out when we take our dog round, it just dilutes the pee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is probably the only thing that works:thumb:


----------



## Taxboy

realist said:


> This is probably the only thing that works:thumb:


Agree try and dilute it asap. The upside is that you will get some really good green patches in the autumn once the wet weather comes back 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

Grass isn't looking great. The heat has taken its toll and my garden is in direct sunlight most of the time. 

Always comes back during autumn though so I expect no different this year. Taken the weather into account, its doing OK. Still greener than everyone elses on my street


----------



## Taxboy

Rayaan said:


> Grass isn't looking great. The heat has taken its toll and my garden is in direct sunlight most of the time.
> 
> Always comes back during autumn though so I expect no different this year. Taken the weather into account, its doing OK. Still greener than everyone elses on my street


Sometimes I think the odd dry spell helps with grass as it forces the roots down a bit........ or is that an urban myth

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam

jonnyMercUK said:


> There are all sorts like stones in the water, ketchup on their food. It's very much what works for you.
> 
> My dad gets the hosepipe out when we take our dog round, it just dilutes the pee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stones in the water are absolute nonsense, pure snake oil. Even says "not guaranteed to work" on the packaging haha! Tried them last year to no avail.

I was thinking the hose option would be the way forward as it is what I have been doing and I turn the sprinkler on most evenings anyway. I guess it's just one of those things you have to live with if you want a dog.



evobaz said:


> A good hard kick in the nuts usually works a treat...........but I don't own a dog. It'd be my neighbours dog that's getting it if (or even he) ventures into the garden.
> 
> Only one neighbour. The others are brand new!


Go on then! :lol: Mine doesn't have nuts though and I think female dogs leave worse patches because they squat and pee a large concentrated amount of urine compared to males sprinkling and tinkling to mark their territory everywhere...



Taxboy said:


> Agree try and dilute it asap. The upside is that you will get some really good green patches in the autumn once the wet weather comes back
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Ah, that makes sense as I do have some areas where it is really lush and thick when it comes through.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## garycha

Apparently b1tches wee is far worse than dog wee, as it contains more hormones etc. Hose it down asap is best solution.

Best prevention, and I so wish I had large enough garden to justify one of these beauties.
Great entertainment:

Contech Water Scarcrow






:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rayaan

Taxboy said:


> Sometimes I think the odd dry spell helps with grass as it forces the roots down a bit........ or is that an urban myth
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Its certainly true but it wont help the grass look good in the meantime.

Havent had rain in more than 2 weeks now


----------



## Goodfella36

Always try Woof & Brew Ha-Pee Lawns Urine Burn Supplement


----------



## FiestaRed

My lawn is far from being good but, until the recent dry spell, it was at least green. Once the weather changes and the rain returns, will it green up again?

Any help or advice would be most welcome.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Yes, although it may take a week or so


----------



## ollienoclue

I will take a picture of our 'new' lawn. Even I am not sure it is coming back....


----------



## pxr5

Sometimes it can get so dry for so long that a lawn can die and not recover.


----------



## Darlofan

Ours had a downpour on it 2 weeks ago then 2 days ago I gave it a good hosing as Greenthumb had been. Got about 10ft square area from patio onto lawn that has been brown for ages now! Sure it'll come back. Bought petrol mower this year too to make cutting easier, only had it out 3 times!!!!!


----------



## donnyboy

Any advice for mushrooms/toad stools.

Moved to a new build and I think what ever they put down under the turf is causing it. It looks like a manure type stuff and smells abit too.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Stick up a pic.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

How are people watering their lawn? Our old house wasn’t on a meter so watering could happen twice a day. 

I’m thinking of setting up a few water butts and purchase a pump. Any thoughts or experiences with this set up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007

jonnyMercUK said:


> How are people watering their lawn? Our old house wasn't on a meter so watering could happen twice a day.
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a few water butts and purchase a pump. Any thoughts or experiences with this set up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had been watering twice a day, 6-9am and 6-9pm, before the recent drop in temperature. Grass is looking incredible but it is in dire need of a cut now!


----------



## Starbuck88

jonnyMercUK said:


> How are people watering their lawn? Our old house wasn't on a meter so watering could happen twice a day.
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a few water butts and purchase a pump. Any thoughts or experiences with this set up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I layed turf in 2016, watering twice a day etc etc sent the water bill rocketing.

Water butts are your friend.


----------



## Rayaan

Ok so since my last post, I went on holiday so no watering whatsoever apart from the occasional rain.

Seems like it must have rained a bit as most of it has come back green again. There are the odd patches of yellow but I think the soil may be compacted so Ill get on it with a garden fork in the weekend


----------



## Taxboy

jonnyMercUK said:


> How are people watering their lawn? Our old house wasn't on a meter so watering could happen twice a day.
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a few water butts and purchase a pump. Any thoughts or experiences with this set up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only ever watered new lawns and let established lawns take their chance. Most come back when the temp drops a little and the rain arrives.

We are on a meter and with a reasonable amount of grass it would be costly. Even using water butts would take quite a bit of water. I read that using a sprinkler for about 90 mins uses the same amount of water as a family of 4 does in 2 days

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Cut the lawn today, as it was looking a bit long in places! Looks so much better now, anyone else done it or am I the only mad man still mowing in December?


----------



## J306TD

Current state of ours after 2 new fence posts due to old ones rotting









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

JR1982 said:


> Cut the lawn today, as it was looking a bit long in places! Looks so much better now, anyone else done it or am I the only mad man still mowing in December?


I don't cut mine this time of year. The last mow I did was about 4 weeks ago. I like to keep a bit of length - seems to protect it and I don't want to walk on it too much when it's so wet. I do get rid of all the leaves though when the ground is a bit harder to walk on. No idea if I'm doing the right thing, but it seems to help with moss and the grass seems to come back well in the spring.


----------



## Darlofan

JR1982 said:


> Cut the lawn today, as it was looking a bit long in places! Looks so much better now, anyone else done it or am I the only mad man still mowing in December?


Cut ours about 2 weeks ago as it was long. It seems to have stopped growing now though. Was on it today and it's soaking. As we're in the hills in Wales I try and stay off it as much as possible until March time.


----------



## Marve

JR1982 said:


> Cut the lawn today, as it was looking a bit long in places! Looks so much better now, anyone else done it or am I the only mad man still mowing in December?


I actually cut mine yesterday as well. I meant to do a final cut a few weeks back but never got it always seemed to be raining when I had the chance to do it so keep leaving it and leaving it. I'd rather not cut it this late and I am sure the neighbours thought I was barking mad, but it needed a final tidy and as I was sorting putting the garden furniture and lawnmower all away for winter, it seemed my last chance to do it.


----------



## ollienoclue

I am leaving the lawn in our new place well alone now, I've only mowed it three times this year since we moved in March and I am impressed by how it has responded to being cut. It was hideously overgrown and shaded by a lot of trees but all sorted now.

Will reseed the few barer patches in the spring and once the lawn is growing I will get the sprayer out and start cleaning out the inevitable weeds, quite a chickweed and buttercup infestation but not surprising for a garden that has been neglected for 5 years or more.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

First cut of the year, fingers crossed the weather is getting better. Are there any treatments going on soon?


----------



## vsideboy

blimey yours is a lot better than mine, the crows have been after chafer bugs in mine over winter and it's completely battered!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

vsideboy said:


> blimey yours is a lot better than mine, the crows have been after chafer bugs in mine over winter and it's completely battered!


That image is deceiving actually, there is a lot of moss in there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

moss? definitely a big snap there mate, I ended last year with a load of it so I expect it has only gotten worse. Unfortunately due to family life I completely forgot to kill it off last year.


----------



## stealthwolf

I slacked off last year with my lawn stuff. Mainly because of painting and decorating, and growing stuff. I plan to correct it this year.

It's still frosty out these days so I'm holding off until the weather warms up a little more. Definitely need to scarify, aerate, apply lawn feed and overseed.


----------



## vsideboy

yeah I need to build my DIY aerator again in the next couple of months


----------



## jonnyMercUK

vsideboy said:


> yeah I need to build my DIY aerator again in the next couple of months


Do share!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

jonnyMercUK said:


> Do share!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take a picture of the various parts at the weekend mate, mostly consisting of:-

Drain Pipe
Sharpened Bolts
Bits of Wood
Bricks

And obviously the lawn tractor to pull the bugger! :lol:


----------



## percymon

That reminds me to get some iron phosphate crystals - back lawn full of moss, not helped by the fact that the overseeding done late spring last year didnt germinate at all. As 
a result, with the thin coverage, and constant wetness its full of moss again - back where i was 3 years ago, despite treatments, scarifying, overseeding/dressing and aeration.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

..."not helped by the fact that the overseeding done late spring last year didnt germinate at all. ..."

Was it definitely fresh seed, or more to do with your 'local' weather conditions post sowing?


----------



## Pinky

I have not touched the grass for ages , But feed, weed, moss kill it and lawn rake and scarify it every year and the moss is as bad as it ever was ,Is there any other treatment I can do to get rid of the moss ?
Would putting lime on it help or would I need the soil tested before that .
I have not got a clue ..........


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Deep hollow tining _might_ help, followed up by brushing in a mix of seed [cultivar of choice*] and top dressing [preferably sterile stuff bought in] until all the tine holes are filled to level.

If you can do it when the ground in dry, the back of a *wide*, *flat* rake is better than a brush in my experience. :thumb:

* all grasses are not born equal


----------



## Walesy.

Slab it...job done.


----------



## pxr5

Walesy. said:


> Slab it...job done.


I got my front lawn slabbed last year. I was fed up with the continual battle with the moss. Every year: get rid of the moss, tidy lawn, reseed, grow grass (slowly), looked good for bit, moss back...and repeat. Now it's a joy and I don't have to lug the mower and the strimmer to the front anymore.

My back garden never suffered with moss like the front, so I'm lucky there. I just keep it clear of leaves throught Autumn and Winter, ready for a first, high cut normally at the end of this month.


----------



## ollienoclue

If the lawn doesn't drain and consequently hangs wet you will get moss I'm afraid.

My lawn in the new house is feral but I will soon sort that.

The iron will kill the moss but it needs to be raked out and fresh seed thrown on. I'm not one for the neatest of gardens anyway as it is bad for the wildlife, plus it is too large to be kept up too immaculate.

There is a balance to be struck. I will forever be envious of the bowling green type lawn owners but it won't happen in the briar patch that is our gaff. Previous owner did jack all and I've had the tree surgeons here for over two weeks in total cutting down and chipping stuff.

Going to wait until the weather warms up and then I will hit the lawn with knapsack polo and hudson to sort the cleavers, buttercup and daisies.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Has anyone got any recommendations on a tiller? I’ve been looking in a mantis with a Honda engine. 5 yr warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

What is the best type of grass to use on clay soil that doesn't drain well?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Starbuck88 said:


> What is the best type of grass to use on clay soil that doesn't drain well?


Astro turf 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

jonnyMercUK said:


> Astro turf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know but I am stupid, I really want real grass. Every year the same thing happens. Winter gets boggy and killed off, around now think about aerating and over seeding what's left.

Been reading good things about 'Canada Grass'??


----------



## percymon

I'd go for the hardest wearing rye grass you can find - you are wasting your time with anything with finer grasses really. 

Seeds designed for shady areas theoretically might be more tolerant, but when you look at some of those they often say they are more drought tolerant; so more designed for under trees where the conditions are dry, rather than wet shaded areas from buildings. At the end of the day its the soil condition that's the main issue, not the type of seed


----------



## jonnyMercUK

To be honest I've only had to deal with the opposite, really sandy soil.

I laid stadium turf on our front lawn, looked great for the first season then just went downhill from there.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

Starbuck88 said:


> What is the best type of grass to use on clay soil that doesn't drain well?


Ideally you need to try and sort out the drainage or you will forever be chasing your tail with this

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Taxboy said:


> Ideally you need to try and sort out the drainage or you will forever be chasing your tail with this
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Next door had a french drain put in and it looks worse than ours.

I mixed in some sharp sand into the top layer, then added a full layer of sharp sand, then top soil, then turf over the top (back in 2016).

This isn't going to be our forever home, I know the proper way would be to dig as much out as possible and just replace with good soil but just trying for a make do situation really.


----------



## percymon

Starbuck88 said:


> Next door had a french drain put in and it looks worse than ours.
> 
> I mixed in some sharp sand into the top layer, then added a full layer of sharp sand, then top soil, then turf over the top (back in 2016).
> 
> This isn't going to be our forever home, I know the proper way would be to dig as much out as possible and just replace with good soil but just trying for a make do situation really.


Rye grass, seeded densely - then try to keep off the grass during cold/wet periods. Don't cut too short in summer, or autumn - leave at medium setting on your mower. Treatment with iron phosphate will help keep moss at bay, or kill it with a stronger mix. Keep adding top dressing of sharp sand, compost and soil when you can. Bar digging out 12" or more, adding drains etc you're always going to be battling. Worse still if you have large areas of patio/hard standing draining onto the garden too


----------



## Pinky

Walesy. said:


> Slab it...job done.


I cannot do this as I have about 120 sq metres of pattern imprinted concrete already and I could not afford it anyway .


----------



## Taxboy

I'm looking to buy the stuff to attack the lawn in April. A quick question - I'm going to use soluble ferrous sulphate to kill the moss. Do I have to wait for any particular length of time before overseeding? 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nukeboy

Lawn scarified, top dressed and reseeded
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyMercUK

nukeboy said:


> Lawn scarified, top dressed and reseeded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some serious scarifying!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

".....Lawn scarified, top dressed and reseeded..." :thumb:

Too early for that up here yet.


----------



## percymon

slim_boy_fat said:


> ".....Lawn scarified, top dressed and reseeded..." :thumb:
> 
> Too early for that up here yet.


Too early in South Wales too imo, we might have 7-10 days of fair weather and reasonable daytime temps but I'm still seeing overnight temps down to 1-2'C.

I will be putting some iron phosphate down to kill the moss in the next week though, aim to scarify mid April if it doesn't turn into monsoon season again


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I need to do a few things with the lawn as it's not looking great, just not sure which order.

- Feed
- Scarify
- Aerate
- Overseed

Is the above the right order?

This article is quite useful

https://www.lovethegarden.com/advice/lawn-care/maintenance/spring-lawn-care

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

jonnyMercUK said:


> I need to do a few things with the lawn as it's not looking great, just not sure which order.
> 
> - Feed
> - Scarify
> - Aerate
> - Overseed
> 
> Is the above the right order?
> 
> This article is quite useful
> 
> https://www.lovethegarden.com/advice/lawn-care/maintenance/spring-lawn-care
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What sort of condition is it in at the moment? A pic would help.

If it's in decent order, I'd go a) scarify b) aerate c) overseed then d) feed

If feeding, don't rush in too soon when the fresh seed has germinated and starts to show as lovely green shoots or you might burn it. Even taking a light cut with the mower set to the highest setting won't do any harm before feeding - let the new stuff time to establish itself.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

It's not in to bad a condition to be fair. I scarified it the back end of last season so there isn't a massive amount of moss in it.

I was thinking of putting some evergreen 4 in 1 on then scarifying etc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmwjc

jonnyMercUK said:


> It's not in to bad a condition to be fair. I scarified it the back end of last season so there isn't a massive amount of moss in it.
> 
> I was thinking of putting some evergreen 4 in 1 on then scarifying etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always best to apply nutrition before any invasive work is carried out. The grass is then healthy enough to take it, and then the rate of recovery is reduced. As long as you are using a low salt fertiliser not heavy amounts of iron or a organic fertiliser it wont do any harm to new grass or seed that has just chitted either.


----------



## Bmwjc

jonnyMercUK said:


> It's not in to bad a condition to be fair. I scarified it the back end of last season so there isn't a massive amount of moss in it.
> 
> I was thinking of putting some evergreen 4 in 1 on then scarifying etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always best to apply nutrition before any invasive work is carried out. The grass is then healthy enough to take it, and then the rate of recovery is reduced. As long as you are using a low salt fertiliser not heavy amounts of iron or an organic fertiliser it wont do any harm to new grass or seed that has just chitted either.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Bmwjc said:


> Always best to apply nutrition before any invasive work is carried out. The grass is then healthy enough to take it, and then the rate of recovery is reduced. As long as you are using a low salt fertiliser not heavy amounts of iron or an organic fertiliser it wont do any harm to new grass or seed that has just chitted either.


Thanks. Any recommendations on products?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmwjc

jonnyMercUK said:


> Thanks. Any recommendations on products?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one that ive had good results from

https://www.pitchcare.com/shop/maxw...anced-generate-12-3-9-2mgo-2fe-mini-20kg.html

Mid range amount of nitrogen so you wont be cutting daily but enough to give it a kick. The iron gives it a nice colour and holds off moss to an extent and the magnesium is great for a pickup in greeness as well.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Bmwjc said:


> This is one that ive had good results from
> 
> https://www.pitchcare.com/shop/maxw...anced-generate-12-3-9-2mgo-2fe-mini-20kg.html
> 
> Mid range amount of nitrogen so you wont be cutting daily but enough to give it a kick. The iron gives it a nice colour and holds off moss to an extent and the magnesium is great for a pickup in greeness as well.


Seems quite reasonable in price. I must say I've been looking at evergreen 4 in 1 only because I've used it before. Are these two products worlds sort?

How do you apply the maxwell stuff? I've got a Scott's spreader

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmwjc

jonnyMercUK said:


> Seems quite reasonable in price. I must say I've been looking at evergreen 4 in 1 only because I've used it before. Are these two products worlds sort?
> 
> How do you apply the maxwell stuff? I've got a Scott's spreader
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not to keen on 4 in 1 products because you are applying (without looking at the analysis) a selective herbicide each time for the weeds. Do you have loads of weeds, if not id avoid it and if you only have a few weeds get a spot treatment spray or pull them put. The quality of the evergreen ingredients will also be not so good and possibly bulked out with rubbish - cheaper fertilisers do use bulking agents so you think you getting value for money and your not.

Evergreen extreme green is a good example, its just loads of iron to green up quickly, but regular iron will cause black layer within the soil profile.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Bmwjc said:


> Im not to keen on 4 in 1 products because you are applying (without looking at the analysis) a selective herbicide each time for the weeds. Do you have loads of weeds, if not id avoid it and if you only have a few weeds get a spot treatment spray or pull them put. The quality of the evergreen ingredients will also be not so good and possibly bulked out with rubbish - cheaper fertilisers do use bulking agents so you think you getting value for money and your not.
> 
> Evergreen extreme green is a good example, its just loads of iron to green up quickly, but regular iron will cause black layer within the soil profile.


Thanks for your advice!

Can I apply with my Scott's spreader?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrislazski

Bmwjc said:


> This is one that ive had good results from
> 
> https://www.pitchcare.com/shop/maxw...anced-generate-12-3-9-2mgo-2fe-mini-20kg.html
> 
> Mid range amount of nitrogen so you wont be cutting daily but enough to give it a kick. The iron gives it a nice colour and holds off moss to an extent and the magnesium is great for a pickup in greeness as well.


Would this product be ok to use with a dog in the garden?


----------



## Bmwjc

jonnyMercUK said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> 
> Can I apply with my Scott's spreader?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes will be fine. Just need to set it to 35g m2 but that should be in your speaders instructions.


----------



## Bmwjc

Chrislazski said:


> Would this product be ok to use with a dog in the garden?


Yes should be fine. It's a fine size product so will break down quickly. It has iron in it so if you can I'd keep the dog off it for a couple of days to be safe on the paws but it will be fine. Apply before rain or water it in even better.


----------



## ollienoclue

I'm quietly impressed with the state of the lawn this year, I think with regular cutting I can start to tame it. It is still a bit feral around the edges as weeds are growing out of the borders and boundary but they won't survive being cut again and again.

Getting the scarifier out Tuesday to rake out some patches then out with some fresh seed.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Bmwjc said:


> This is one that ive had good results from
> 
> https://www.pitchcare.com/shop/maxw...anced-generate-12-3-9-2mgo-2fe-mini-20kg.html
> 
> Mid range amount of nitrogen so you wont be cutting daily but enough to give it a kick. The iron gives it a nice colour and holds off moss to an extent and the magnesium is great for a pickup in greeness as well.


Delivery is on the steep side. I want to order 3 bags (my FIL wants some too), it's £16!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

jonnyMercUK said:


> Delivery is on the steep side. I want to order 3 bags (my FIL wants some too), it's £16!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive been using aftercut all in one

Needed 8 x 400m2 bags for my lawn and it took ages but it looks good and certainly worked

As with all of these products does leave stripes if using a drop spreader so dont forget to overlap very slightly


----------



## jonnyMercUK

jonnyMercUK said:


> Delivery is on the steep side. I want to order 3 bags (my FIL wants some too), it's £16!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Called them today and they halved the delivery cost 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmwjc

jonnyMercUK said:


> Called them today and they halved the delivery cost
> 
> Yes their delivery price isnt the best but they are great products, i use them on a few areas at work (greenkeeper by trade) and they are pretty good.


----------



## Rayaan

Bmwjc said:


> jonnyMercUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called them today and they halved the delivery cost
> 
> Yes their delivery price isnt the best but they are great products, i use them on a few areas at work (greenkeeper by trade) and they are pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Do those leave stripes on the lawn? Drives me nuts, have to make sure I overlap slightly but its still a pain
Click to expand...


----------



## Bmwjc

Rayaan said:


> Bmwjc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do those leave stripes on the lawn? Drives me nuts, have to make sure I overlap slightly but its still a pain
> 
> 
> 
> The stripes on your lawn are from your mower not the fertiliser you use. If you have a roller on the mower this is whats making the stripes. The heavier the mower the more defined the stripe will be. If you want to have really strong lines you need to cut the same line in the same direction every single time and burn the lines in. You might see the definition get stronger after you apply a fertiliser with a high iron (fe) or magnesium (mg) content. These two will make your lawn really green and then the contrast from the mower rolling the grass leaf in opposite directions will make the lines stand out way more.
> I dont mean to sound patronising but you dont want to go down the route of chasing better lines by keep putting down fertiliser, your just causing stress on the plant potentially and thatch problems and also wasting your money.
Click to expand...


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Applied the fertiliser last Thursday, it’s rained slightly a couple of times and I’ve watered it twice. Hopefully should start seeing a difference in the next few more days. 

The plan is to aerate with the fork, the overseed within the next 4 weeks. There was frost on the ground this morning so need it to warm up slightly. 

Is it worth top dressing at the same time as overseeding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

Bmwjc said:


> Rayaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stripes on your lawn are from your mower not the fertiliser you use. If you have a roller on the mower this is whats making the stripes. The heavier the mower the more defined the stripe will be. If you want to have really strong lines you need to cut the same line in the same direction every single time and burn the lines in. You might see the definition get stronger after you apply a fertiliser with a high iron (fe) or magnesium (mg) content. These two will make your lawn really green and then the contrast from the mower rolling the grass leaf in opposite directions will make the lines stand out way more.
> I dont mean to sound patronising but you dont want to go down the route of chasing better lines by keep putting down fertiliser, your just causing stress on the plant potentially and thatch problems and also wasting your money.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the mower because I have the roller raised.
> 
> When I put the fertiliser down, it seems as if the fertiliser isn't spreading evenly across the lawn, leaving stripes if that makes sense?
Click to expand...


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Rayaan said:


> Bmwjc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the mower because I have the roller raised.
> 
> When I put the fertiliser down, it seems as if the fertiliser isn't spreading evenly across the lawn, leaving stripes if that makes sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do more than one pass? I got north -south then east-west. This way I avoid missing any areas ie stripes in your case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ollienoclue

It will take time and rainfall before the full effects of fertiliser show themselves. Over the course of several weeks the growth will be greener and more vigorous. The weather is doing some peculiar things right now and my lawn is stop-start in growth. I took it down with the third mowing this year, lower than those previous and it really stopped it in it's tracks but it is recovered and healthy looking now.

If you are not careful with the even application of your fertiliser you will get stripes where the growth is uneven or differing colours. You are better to apply the fertiliser in modest doses and work in different directions over time. If you dump a huge amount on in a single hit you will know about it in a months time because you will get fed up with mowing the stuff.

I am not a green keeper but have sold, seeded and grown thousands of acres of grass before. Generally you should scarify the lawn first thing in the year and then overseed it if you see a lot of bare soil. If you have a roller then rolling the seed in helps a lot.

The art of lawns is a whole science in itself that more experienced people will advise upon though often if you want an absolutely perfect lawn it will mean sorting any underlying issues like drainage, the subsoil and what sort of state the soil is in itself.

I would not worry about stripes unless your lawn is genuinely pukka to begin with. Mine is far too feral for that and is composed of species I can see plainly are not what lawns normally constitute.


----------



## Bmwjc

Rayaan said:


> Bmwjc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the mower because I have the roller raised.
> 
> When I put the fertiliser down, it seems as if the fertiliser isn't spreading evenly across the lawn, leaving stripes if that makes sense?
> 
> 
> 
> i that case id say it was likely the application of the fertiliser not being spot on. Post a picture if you can that would be helpful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bmwjc

jonnyMercUK said:


> Applied the fertiliser last Thursday, it's rained slightly a couple of times and I've watered it twice. Hopefully should start seeing a difference in the next few more days.
> 
> The plan is to aerate with the fork, the overseed within the next 4 weeks. There was frost on the ground this morning so need it to warm up slightly.
> 
> Is it worth top dressing at the same time as overseeding?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have thought you would will see a pickup very soon then. especially with the iron and magnesium content. id be surprised if you hadnt seen a green up already.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Getting there









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

jonnyMercUK said:


> Getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking much happier now. Also, that bit of woodland behind your garden is a lovely sight to have.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Tried a double width stripe today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf

Well I finally succumbed and bought an electric scarifier. The thought of dethatching with my manual one over the weekend gave me the push. I have limited space in the shed and I’m not sure I can cram it in there. 

With the manual scarifier, I’d do one pass north-south, second pass at 45 degrees to this (ie NE-SW direction) and then third pass (if I had the energy) east-west. Do I do the same with the electric scarifier?


----------



## Bmwjc

stealthwolf said:


> Well I finally succumbed and bought an electric scarifier. The thought of dethatching with my manual one over the weekend gave me the push. I have limited space in the shed and I'm not sure I can cram it in there.
> 
> With the manual scarifier, I'd do one pass north-south, second pass at 45 degrees to this (ie NE-SW direction) and then third pass (if I had the energy) east-west. Do I do the same with the electric scarifier?


I would evaluate after the first pass how much you took out and how much is left and what the lawn will look like. Will you be overseeding bare areas? A second pass 45 degrees will take a lot out again but a third for me is normally a bit much especially using a powered machine.


----------



## WHIZZER

Grass starting to look pretty good


----------



## stealthwolf

Bmwjc said:


> I would evaluate after the first pass how much you took out and how much is left and what the lawn will look like. Will you be overseeding bare areas? A second pass 45 degrees will take a lot out again but a third for me is normally a bit much especially using a powered machine.


Yup I always overseed and feed following scarifying so no problems with bare patches. I'll see how things play out.


----------



## ngy

Anyone recommend a good lawn safe weed killer?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Success! The feed is taking nicely (with a little bit of watering)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

jonnyMercUK said:


> Success! The feed is taking nicely (with a little bit of watering)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good. Have you ordered some croquet hoops 

You've inspired me to have a go at my weed patch this weekend

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky

WHIZZER said:


> Grass starting to look pretty good


I like those trees against the brick wall.


----------



## Stoner

WHIZZER said:


> Grass starting to look pretty good


Pretty good? 

Understatement of the year - it looks great!! :thumb:


----------



## Pinky

I am going to weed, feed and mosskill my grass then scarify it soon , I read that you then have to put fertilizer on it to help grass recover , however I cannot find out how long after scarifying it I have to fertilize it .
Does anyone on here know how long I have to wait .
Thanks


----------



## Bmwjc

Pinky said:


> I am going to weed, feed and mosskill my grass then scarify it soon , I read that you then have to put fertilizer on it to help grass recover , however I cannot find out how long after scarifying it I have to fertilize it .
> Does anyone on here know how long I have to wait .
> Thanks


Your fertiliser is the feed in the weed, feed and moss killer. That you out down.
Generally it's always best to put it down as you are doing beforehand. That gives you a healthy plant to then scarify which is quite aggressive. As it is then healthy it will already be in a position to recover quickly.


----------



## bluechimp

I put down some evergreen 4-in-1 last year, I have a square lawn which has lush growth apart from around a foot around the edge all the way around, which really hasn’t grown well. So i over applied in these areas to help. Boy was I wrong, it made the sparse areas sparser but the lush bit in the middle even more green and thick, lesson learnt.

Top soiled and over seeded now 2 weeks ago so should see some germination soon, fingers crossed I haven’t ruined it.

Some great looking lawns on here guys!


----------



## Pinky

This is the bit I was confused about
Starved grass can’t grow well and will dominate your lawn, to the point it can out-compete the moss in lawns unless it receives supplementary energy. Feeding the lawn in spring, again in the summer and finally in autumn will help no end.
In spring and summer use a lawn product that also contains a moss killing ingredient and slow release energy to feed the grass for months not just weeks. In September or October use a lawn product specifially designed for Autumn use, to help grass to strengthen over-winter and control any existing moss that would otherwise spread throughout the dark days of winter. A well-fed lawn is thick, strong and vigorous because it encourages the growth of grasses and inhibits the growth of moss.

Feeding
The need to feed your lawn during summer will be dependent on weather and growth patterns. A late spring application of fertiliser should provide sufficient nutrients to see your lawn through to autumn. A cooler, wet summer can result in nutrient drain and as a result additional fertiliser applications may be required to maintain lawn health.


----------



## vsideboy

Starved grass can’t grow well and will dominate your lawn,

yeah I don't think that bit is right, weak grass will allow weeds and moss to dominate it and therefore you end up with a field full of weeds and moss (or my lawn as I like to think of it!)


----------



## stealthwolf

I used the electric scarifier for the first time at the weekend. I did only one pass because the amount of stuff that came out half-filled the wheelie bin (the other half of it was stuff from digging out bushes). That's a lot of thatch compared to when I used a manual scarifier.

I'll try and do a second pass later this week once the garden waste has been taken away and then will overseed.


----------



## Bmwjc

Pinky said:


> This is the bit I was confused about
> Starved grass can't grow well and will dominate your lawn, to the point it can out-compete the moss in lawns unless it receives supplementary energy. Feeding the lawn in spring, again in the summer and finally in autumn will help no end.
> In spring and summer use a lawn product that also contains a moss killing ingredient and slow release energy to feed the grass for months not just weeks. In September or October use a lawn product specifially designed for Autumn use, to help grass to strengthen over-winter and control any existing moss that would otherwise spread throughout the dark days of winter. A well-fed lawn is thick, strong and vigorous because it encourages the growth of grasses and inhibits the growth of moss.
> 
> Feeding
> The need to feed your lawn during summer will be dependent on weather and growth patterns. A late spring application of fertiliser should provide sufficient nutrients to see your lawn through to autumn. A cooler, wet summer can result in nutrient drain and as a result additional fertiliser applications may be required to maintain lawn health.


Couple of points here. Using a lawn feed in the summer that contains moss killing properties isn't always a great idea. Usually it's in the form of a high iron content which during warm dry conditions causes the plant to dehydrate even more and secondly moss doesnt tend to grow in the summer anyway.

A late spring application of fertiliser will more than likely not last nearly until the autumn. Summer feeding should be little, low in nitrogen and often. A healthy lawn doesnt need to grow vigorously. The more it grows on top the more it grows below as well which will cause you thatch issues and quickly. Meaning the need to removal and not by one of those electric scarifiers (they're actually lawn rakes, a scarifier completely different and harsher).


----------



## andy665

Really pleased with how my lawn has been brought back. It really suffered in the early winter months with the rain and two dogs - it was a quagmire and reckon I lost about a third of the grass completely but patience, aerating, careful selection of fertilser and reseeding has brought it back well

Biggest change for me is to raise the cutting height and frequency of cutting, I think leaving it longer and reducing the amount of cuts plus regular watering is really helping


----------



## stealthwolf

Lovin’ that lawn. Hoping mine looks the same. 

I’ve just completed the second scarification, aerated and added new seed. Ran out of lawn fertiliser so I’ve ordered some more.


----------



## andy665

stealthwolf said:


> Lovin' that lawn. Hoping mine looks the same.
> 
> I've just completed the second scarification, aerated and added new seed. Ran out of lawn fertiliser so I've ordered some more.


I have overseeded / reseeded with some seed from Amazon - was sceptical but reviews were excellent and at about £16 for a 5kg bag I thought it was worth a punt - it's proven to be extremely good


----------



## packard

Andy any link to what you got from amazon ?


----------



## andy665

packard said:


> Andy any link to what you got from amazon ?


Here you go - no seeding instructions came with it but I just used common sense - raked the ground to loosen the soil, spread, topped with ordinary multipurpose compost and watered every morning and every night.

First attempt did not work but that was because I was impatient and tried during the warm week in Feb, second attempt from mid March has been 100% successful

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00YY3BUVM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## vsideboy

andy665 said:


> Really pleased with how my lawn has been brought back. It really suffered in the early winter months with the rain and two dogs - it was a quagmire and reckon I lost about a third of the grass completely but patience, aerating, careful selection of fertilser and reseeding has brought it back well
> 
> Biggest change for me is to raise the cutting height and frequency of cutting, I think leaving it longer and reducing the amount of cuts plus regular watering is really helping


Like you're barrel chairs mate, very unique.


----------



## dhali

Andy what fertiliser did you use with the lawn seed ?


----------



## stealthwolf

Has anyone used any sort of netting to stop birds eating seeds? Any success stories?

Debating whether to do that or just over seed regularly.


----------



## vsideboy

I think most seeds these days are soaked in something to negate birds eating them unlike the olden days. I've certainly not noticed any birds eating my grass seed after I've seeded and generally I reseed about 500m2 a year


----------



## andy665

dhali said:


> Andy what fertiliser did you use with the lawn seed ?


The below is what I used, I'm no lawn expert but have to say it seems to have done the trick

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01M4QUEBN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I’ve got some fertiliser left but wondered if I could overseed and fertilise at the same time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmwjc

jonnyMercUK said:


> I've got some fertiliser left but wondered if I could overseed and fertilise at the same time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that would be fine.


----------



## Starbuck88

Can anybody say....neglect? :lol:

I had cut it about a month ago and the state of the grass or lack of it was disturbing. However with the nice weather and sunny spells, a lot of it grew with avengeance, mostly a weed type grass though 










After a low cut, shortened the flower bed and 3 runs to the tip with stuff that needed taking a year ago. Left with this...










The right hand side where there is shade, was just moss, so I scraped all that up. I dug up the patches of the invasive weed grass.

I bought this, it's probably crap but it says shade, hard wearing etc...should only need to water once a day yadda yadda










I raked the garden again, put on 2 bags of top soil and evenly distributed it, then sowed the seed and did the foot shuffle to press it all in.










Watered it after sowing, will do so again this evening, being careful to not over water the shaded area.

Lets see if I get a lawn this year :lol:

IF any of you remember my earlier posts, this is a very clay soil, but I had added many bags of topsoil, sharp sand etc and then turfed it back in 2016 which the turf lasted the summer lovely but the winter came and killed it off.


----------



## Starbuck88

Well it's been 11 days since sowing, religiously watered, kept damp etc....no growth at all. Too soon?


----------



## donnyboy

Starbuck88 said:


> Well it's been 11 days since sowing, religiously watered, kept damp etc....no growth at all. Too soon?


I seeded some of my back garden and it also took a while to grow. Easily a good couple of weeks. Was beginning to wonder if seeds were crap!

Put more down 2 nights ago, and got more to do tonight, so will see how that goes.


----------



## streaky

Starbuck88 said:


> Well it's been 11 days since sowing, religiously watered, kept damp etc....no growth at all. Too soon?


With the weather warming up you should see some growth soon


----------



## vsideboy

Starbuck88 said:


> Can anybody say....neglect? :lol:
> .


Mate that's nothing pal, I only cut mine the other day, first time since October 2018 pal. Like a jungle and I've still not finished yet.

Never a good sign when you have to use the strimmer to knock it down and collect it all before you can even get the lawnmower out.


----------



## GP Punto

Mrs Punto was on a mission to buy weedkiller, I have a near empty spray bottle of Doff Lawn Weedkiller and need some more. 

She bought a spray bottle of Roundup, being a name she had heard of and the bottle said weedkiller, on sale in a few places, I think she bought it in Lidl.

There is some issues regarding Roundup itself but if it doesnt say Lawn weedkiller on the front then its a good bet that the product should not be used on lawns. 

Many people do not read the (very) small print on the back in the middle of a supermarket.


----------



## vsideboy

GP Punto said:


> Mrs Punto was on a mission to buy weedkiller, I have a near empty spray bottle of Doff Lawn Weedkiller and need some more.
> 
> She bought a spray bottle of Roundup, being a name she had heard of and the bottle said weedkiller, on sale in a few places, I think she bought it in Lidl.
> 
> There is some issues regarding Roundup itself but if it doesnt say Lawn weedkiller on the front then its a good bet that the product should not be used on lawns.
> 
> Many people do not read the (very) small print on the back in the middle of a supermarket.


Your right there pal.


----------



## bluechimp

The best weedkiller I have bought is Spear & Jackson Xtra Tough concentrate. £9.99 for a litre, takes 60ml to make 5l’s of product so it is cheap and boy does it work, within three days everything is brown and within a week its near enough gone completely.


----------



## GP Punto

bluechimp said:


> The best weedkiller I have bought is Spear & Jackson Xtra Tough concentrate. £9.99 for a litre, takes 60ml to make 5l's of product so it is cheap and boy does it work, within three days everything is brown and within a week its near enough gone completely.


Looks a really good product.

https://www.doff.co.uk/product/spear-jackson-xtra-tough-glyphosate-weed-killer-concentrate-1-litre/

Not for lawns though.

A product to be wary of is this weedkiller sold by Aldi, it is also made by Doff Chemicals. The image on the container shows weeds being treated on a lawn but the directions on the back say do not use on lawns and in fact glyphosate will kill grass.


----------



## bluechimp

GP Punto said:


> Not for lawns though.


God no! If you walked over this stuff then walked on your grass, its curtains for it.


----------



## Buck

Starbuck88 said:


> Well it's been 11 days since sowing, religiously watered, kept damp etc....no growth at all. Too soon?


I've found that grass seed needs a bit of a warm spell to germinate so there's still time - just don't over water until they have germinated. They like to be damp, not wet if that makes sense?


----------



## stealthwolf

I scarified the lawn around Easter time. I added spring fertiliser and overseeded. Some of it has sprouted but still bare patches. The yellowed areas haven't recovered despite watering regularly. I've added ferrous sulphate after taking the pics to see if it'll green up the yellow patches.

We don't have dogs but there are a couple of neighbour cats that visit the garden. Could cat urine cause yellowing?


----------



## andy monty

stealthwolf said:


> I scarified the lawn around Easter time. I added spring fertiliser and overseeded. Some of it has sprouted but still bare patches. The yellowed areas haven't recovered despite watering regularly. I've added ferrous sulphate after taking the pics to see if it'll green up the yellow patches.
> 
> We don't have dogs but there are a couple of neighbour cats that visit the garden. Could cat urine cause yellowing?


I'd make a top dressing up of

Decent compost B&Q verve stuff

Sharp sand 50:50
and mix in 
Grass seed

I'd dig the bear patches about 6" down add a small amount of pelleted chicken manure pellets and firm back before raking the surface


----------



## Bmwjc

Starbuck88 said:


> Well it's been 11 days since sowing, religiously watered, kept damp etc....no growth at all. Too soon?


You need an average temperature of 12 degrees Celsius for the seed to germinate within a reasonable amount of time. Bare in mind that the night time temperature has only just started to rise away from the 3-5 degree mark where 21 days germination would be normal assuming the grass seed you have chosen is a good quality cultivar.


----------



## Rayaan

Bloody nightmare at the moment with all the rain over here. Not going to touch it with a mower just yet either its soaking

Been 2 weeks and the grass has grown from 80mm to 200mm :O


----------



## Darlofan

Got mine cut just before all the rain!! Now need a week of sun to dry it out, it was 2 inches deep in water at one point!


----------



## Rayaan

Dont know what kind of weather this is supposed to be. feels like spring in all honesty. 

Still no sign of it stopping and the grass looks awful, in dire need of a cut.


----------



## Buck

I cut mine a couple of weeks g and it’s since had fertiliser on it (between the rain) and is looking lush and green but needs a cut. Hoping it’ll dry out enough today for me to just top it.


----------



## ollienoclue

Sprayed my lawn to begin removing the population of daisy, dandelion, sow thistles and ragwort(!) from it so a spot of cooler and damper weather didn't hurt.

Will mow it next week when I get half an hour.


----------



## Rayaan

Bloody issue I have is it takes 2 hours to mow the lawn with a ride on, so its not a case of just going out when its sunny

The grass is soaking too, think Tuesday might be the best bet


----------



## ollienoclue

Rayaan said:


> Bloody issue I have is it takes 2 hours to mow the lawn with a ride on, so its not a case of just going out when its sunny
> 
> The grass is soaking too, think Tuesday might be the best bet


Jaysus, do you live in a stately home or something? :lol:

It takes long enough to do our big with a push mower and it's 0.5 acres without the borders and trees and veg patch taken out.


----------



## Rayaan

ollienoclue said:


> Jaysus, do you live in a stately home or something? :lol:
> 
> It takes long enough to do our big with a push mower and it's 0.5 acres without the borders and trees and veg patch taken out.


Lawnmower didn't come in time so tuesday was a no go - cant remember if it was raining too!

But the new one is here now lol so might get at it this evening. Grass behind doesn't look it but some of it is literally 30cm long


----------



## GP Punto

My lawn has never looked so good. Last year it was covered in clover, the expert next door said there was nothing I could do about it but two passes of Weedol has cleared every weed, first time in 20 years.


----------



## ishaaq

Rayaan said:


> Lawnmower didn't come in time so tuesday was a no go - cant remember if it was raining too!
> 
> But the new one is here now lol so might get at it this evening. Grass behind doesn't look it but some of it is literally 30cm long


Looks familiar, i thought i was only guy on forum from this town lol


----------



## Taxboy

Nice mower but to get it down quicker you might want this https://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsports/a27886623/honda-lawn-mower-0-100-mph-world-record/

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"But the new one is here now lol so might get at it this evening. Grass behind doesn't look it but some of it is literally 30cm long"

What's the shroud on the cutting deck made from?

If it's metal of any kind, it'll benefit from hosing out underneath after use - the grass [silage on your case atm ] cuttings which stick there are very acidic and it'll not take long to rust though in some areas, necessitating welding patches on...


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"But the new one is here now lol so might get at it this evening. Grass behind doesn't look it but some of it is literally 30cm long"

What's the shroud on the cutting deck made from?

If it's metal of any kind, it'll benefit from hosing out underneath after use - the grass [silage on your case atm ] cuttings which stick there are very acidic and it'll not take long to rust though in some areas, necessitating welding patches on...


----------



## ollienoclue

GP Punto said:


> My lawn has never looked so good. Last year it was covered in clover, the expert next door said there was nothing I could do about it but two passes of Weedol has cleared every weed, first time in 20 years.


Clover can be exceptionally difficult to eradicate but it you are persistent enough you will clean a lawn up.


----------



## Taxboy

Can anyone recommend grass seed available from the diy sheds please. I need to get hold of it fairly quickly so mail order is not an option plus I only need about 1/2 - 1kg tops. I'm reseeding some bald patches for a relative tomorrow evening or so I've just discovered 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

Local garden centre may well have grass seed available for sale loose where you weigh it out yourself.


----------



## Taxboy

ollienoclue said:


> Local garden centre may well have grass seed available for sale loose where you weigh it out yourself.


Thanks for that is all grass seed much of a muchness?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Taxboy said:


> Thanks for that is all grass seed much of a muchness?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Many different cultivars, depends what purpose the ground will be used for. For general use, something hard wearing and possibly shade tolerant will suit you.

The big shed stores have a mix specifically for patch repair which iirc contains fertiliser too - read the box.


----------



## Taxboy

slim_boy_fat said:


> Many different cultivars, depends what purpose the ground will be used for. For general use, something hard wearing and possibly shade tolerant will suit you.
> 
> The big shed stores have a mix specifically for patch repair which iirc contains fertiliser too - read the box.


Thanks for that. My fault I meant quality wise rather than blend

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

slim_boy_fat said:


> "But the new one is here now lol so might get at it this evening. Grass behind doesn't look it but some of it is literally 30cm long"
> 
> What's the shroud on the cutting deck made from?
> 
> If it's metal of any kind, it'll benefit from hosing out underneath after use - the grass [silage on your case atm ] cuttings which stick there are very acidic and it'll not take long to rust though in some areas, necessitating welding patches on...


Cutting deck is made from aluminium by the looks of it. Jacked it up to see and nothing actually seems to stick - might coat it with Fusso and see what happens lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Rayaan said:


> Cutting deck is made from aluminium by the looks of it. Jacked it up to see and nothing actually seems to stick - might coat it with Fusso and see what happens lol


Have you cut wet/damp grass with it? I like your idea re Fusso :thumb: [other _designated_ wheel sealants/waxes are available e.g. Poorboys


----------



## Taxboy

I've scorched some small areas on my lawn by overapplication of fertiliser. Is it just a question of regularly pouring on water and hoping the grass will come back or do I need to reseeed. If so how long do I need to wait


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam

Anything we should be doing to the lawn at this stage of the year to prepare it for next spring? 

I have a couple of issues with mine such as bare patches and thin/boggy areas where rain water seems to slope as well as some moss that seems to be growing up one side - hence my posting.


----------



## ChrisHGTV

I use www.lawnsmith.co.uk as my go to for lawn advice.

There's a monthly lawn diary that tells you what you need to do, and even makes reference to whereabouts you are in the Country. It's a brilliant resource, especially if you have specific issues or challenges. They do also sell stuff if you need it.

I've found aeration using those spiky sandals works well (I wear them while mowing much to the wife's amusement!) to help drainage and also hollow tine aeration in particularly waterlogged spots. You're probably a bit late for this year but scarifying (an electric one is like £50) and over seeding is what I've done each year. Looks awful to start with but makes a big difference. It's probably still worth trying to over seed any bare areas after raking. Then moss control it really helps to leave the grass longer in moss prone areas. But have a look at lawnsmith...


----------



## percymon

Too late for lawn seed now, it just won't germinate (unless you live on the extreme south coast, and even then it's debatable). A good autumn fertiliser that is low in N and higher in P will help root development over the winter (P) and won't create lots of growth and greening (N).

If you still want to tackle moss then watering can with a solution of iron sulphate (tubs of powder from amazon are under a tenner delivered, treats 150M2 plus) will lower the soil pH and kill moss. Its a useful local moss treatment or as a preventative tonic for shaded areas of the lawn.


----------



## vsideboy

ChrisHGTV said:


> I use www.lawnsmith.co.uk as my go to for lawn advice. .


Seconded.

I'd leave seeding until next spring now mate.


----------



## NorthantsPete

jonnyMercUK said:


> Anyone cut the lawn yet? Temperature up North has been good recently, around 10 degrees.
> 
> Whats the best treatment for this time of year? Laid the turf last summer, no weeds or moss or anything - just looking a bit yellow.
> 
> Cheers


threw away my cylinder, it hates grass grown too long and it springs up.. so im a rotary now and love it, got a really big blade and powered rear wheels so it drives along and its all done in minutes.

I ve cut last week but i need to cut again already, its not final cut time yet - i have soaked the lawn in tomato feed and re-seeded with a 10kg bag of seeds so the grass looks brand new

If you could see it weeks ago it looked DEAD, the dogs had been digging holes, rolling, running peeing on the grass, it was abused - i thought id need a new lawn, but 2 weeks of dogs off it, all that rain, feed, and seeding the whole lawn and covering any patches with seed and soil, its back better than ever.

I now will re-seed every year, big bag, springle over the whole thing


----------



## NorthantsPete

percymon said:


> Too late for lawn seed now, it just won't germinate (unless you live on the extreme south coast, and even then it's debatable). A good autumn fertiliser that is low in N and higher in P will help root development over the winter (P) and won't create lots of growth and greening (N).
> 
> If you still want to tackle moss then watering can with a solution of iron sulphate (tubs of powder from amazon are under a tenner delivered, treats 150M2 plus) will lower the soil pH and kill moss. Its a useful local moss treatment or as a preventative tonic for shaded areas of the lawn.


Lies.

I seeded mine in the snow last year, you really can seed ALL year round.

Anyone who says otherwise is bullsh*tting and never actually tried it.


----------



## Buck

Our lawn was bare earth a few weeks ago after we'd had an extension, new patio and I decided to level the lawn - involved moving nearly 40 ton of soil!

I seeded the lawn and it's coming up a treat - still patchy but impressed that it's come on so well.
I gave it another over seed and fed it last week so I might be lucky with some more coming through. If not, I'll be ready and waiting in spring!!


----------



## eibbor

I've always looked in this thread with garden envy but now I can join in! (Or try)

Had our garden done proper last week and turf put down, so in the near future I will be buying a mower etc to keep on top of it.

Any advice for an absolute novice? Best equipment (budget for now)
How to care for a new lawn, especially as it's been put down in winter in Scotland!

I'll probably post pics somewhere once I get my fence built.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

eibbor said:


> I've always looked in this thread with garden envy but now I can join in! (Or try)
> 
> Had our garden done proper last week and turf put down, so in the near future I will be buying a mower etc to keep on top of it.
> 
> Any advice for an absolute novice? Best equipment (budget for now)
> How to care for a new lawn, especially as it's been put down in winter in Scotland!
> 
> I'll probably post pics somewhere once I get my fence built.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Water, water and more water.... Assuming it isn't raining all the time?


----------



## eibbor

Nick-ST said:


> Water, water and more water.... Assuming it isn't raining all the time?


Been raining most days actually and it's been pretty mild so no frost so far!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

eibbor said:


> Any advice for an absolute novice?


Keep on top of the dandelions that pop up with Weedol Lawn Weedkiller (formally known as Verdone). This is inexpensive and really good stuff - one application can hold them back (or minimise them) for a couple of years if applied right.
Feed the lawn (and kill the moss) with Iron Sulfate - mix it up and spray on. :thumb:


----------



## Balidan

Have a look on lawnsmith.co.uk there’s loads of very good info on there and their fertilisers are good. I would recommend applying a pre laying treatment to the new lawn as this will help with the lawn establishing its self. Again all this can be found on their website


----------



## eibbor

Magic thanks everyone!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## realist

Just be aware that grass only grows above 6c


----------



## Starbuck88

What prep is everyone going to start to do now?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Starbuck88 said:


> What prep is everyone going to start to do now?


I'll be doing my first cut in two stages...

1st on the highest setting and then the second on the lowest setting to kill off all the tops of the grass 'needles' if you like.

I'll rake the grass first for leaves. Then put down a seed to thicken and feed the grass then hopefully mow again in a couple of weeks.

Mine isn't too 'weedy' but it hasn't been cut for about 6 months so we will see.


----------



## Buck

I'm waiting for the weather to dry off a little then the front lawn will be scarified and then overseeded.

The rear lawn was reseeded last year and needs another lot of seed and fertiliser (again once it's warmed up a little). Really pleased with the seed and grass quality but as the builders finished quite late in the yer, it didn't have too long to establish hence needing another seeding this spring.


----------



## ollienoclue

If you have not yet done so, go out and take about the top third off off the lawn.

If you didn't do any in the autumn you can consider putting a sniff of fertiliser on now to green everything up but be sparing or you will be mowing it twice a week nearly in no time.

Rake up any dead leaves/moss or branches that have appeared over winter.

As the weather warms the grass will start to move more and you will be able to take progressively lower cuts.

Way too cool for herbicide treatments in my view at the minute.

If the soil is wet and footprints are making a mess leave off for a bit.


----------



## ollienoclue

Well I took the mower out today for the second cut of the year and dropped the mower another notch and I think the lawn is actually beginning to look like a lawn. Only taken nearly two years!


----------



## The Cueball

Got the scarifier out today... hopefully get it re-seeded tomorrow.. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

I am a little lawn OCD but not convinced that I am going about prep in the right way...

I didn't get a chance to de-thatch the lawn in the autumn.. additionally quite a bit of moss has built up in the meantime. 

I have some evergreen 4 in 1 to stick down, but I also plan to go through the whole lot with a rake and scarify and re-seed as above. There are some uneven parts that I am going to attempt to level with some fresh top soil.

Is this the correct sequence? Let evergreen do it's thing then mop up any dead bits/thatch before re-seeding?

Anyone have any real success with slow release fertilisers that can be bought online?


----------



## Rayaan

atbalfour said:


> I am a little lawn OCD but not convinced that I am going about prep in the right way...
> 
> I didn't get a chance to de-thatch the lawn in the autumn.. additionally quite a bit of moss has built up in the meantime.
> 
> I have some evergreen 4 in 1 to stick down, but I also plan to go through the whole lot with a rake and scarify and re-seed as above. There are some uneven parts that I am going to attempt to level with some fresh top soil.
> 
> Is this the correct sequence? Let evergreen do it's thing then mop up any dead bits/thatch before re-seeding?
> 
> Anyone have any real success with slow release fertilisers that can be bought online?


I always scarify before doing the other steps. the reason is, inevitably some bits of healthy grass will be pulled up as well and you can re-seed, stick topsoil down after this.

Then wait for a couple of weeks so the new grass is growing and then feed. If you feed too early, the grass seed won't germinate.

Ive never had any issues with evergreen or aftercut to be honest as long as the instructions are followed.


----------



## realist

If you use a weed and feed you will have to wait several months before seeding


----------



## Derekh929

realist said:


> If you use a weed and feed you will have to wait several months before seeding


How are you down in the Hoe? , I need my first cut done this weekend, and cant make up my mind if I will weed and feed a few days after or get the scarifier out as removed huge amounts of moss last year, and like cuey I plan on re seed again like I did last year, but not sure on best order?


----------



## spursfan

at moment I reckon a bit to cold for reseeding, scarifying was done last week on back lawn, front needed a gentle rake as it is south facing, so not a lot of moss.
trying the new seed from lawnsmith, https://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/prod/lawn-grass-seed/staygreen-lawn-grass-seed.htm, hope this will be better suited to a patch near the street light, dogs **** up it and kill an area about 2-3 sq feet, this grass puts roots down further, so hopefully will look good.

Kev


----------



## The Cueball

spursfan said:


> at moment I reckon a bit to cold for reseeding, scarifying was done last week on back lawn, front needed a gentle rake as it is south facing, so not a lot of moss.
> trying the new seed from lawnsmith, https://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/prod/lawn-grass-seed/staygreen-lawn-grass-seed.htm, hope this will be better suited to a patch near the street light, dogs **** up it and kill an area about 2-3 sq feet, this grass puts roots down further, so hopefully will look good.
> 
> Kev


I've went with the "classic" grass seed from them..

:thumb:


----------



## spursfan

yeah, was looking at this one Cuey, chose the easy green because of the issue with the dog pee, got the easy green grass in the back garden.
The easy green grass looks cracking when cut to 40mm, any shorter and it just does not look right. still, it does state that best cut between 25-40 mm for best results.
get the pictures on here when grass is looking good.


----------



## ollienoclue

Can scarify now if you wish. Very odd weather conditions here at the minute, been sunny but cold wind and dry so very modest grass growth. Cut our lawn on the same setting as last time today and barely 3 wheel barrowloads of clippings so I'm glad I didn't drop the deck as it hasn't recovered that quickly from the last go.

Envious of you guys establishing a new lawn from scratch I must say.


----------



## realist

Derekh929 said:


> How are you down in the Hoe? , I need my first cut done this weekend, and cant make up my mind if I will weed and feed a few days after or get the scarifier out as removed huge amounts of moss last year, and like cuey I plan on re seed again like I did last year, but not sure on best order?


Hi Derek, still good down here but I've got to work at the naval base because we're essential staff apparently right, now the lawn, I would just cut as required till it warms up a bit, I usually scarify, then after 2 weeks apply weed and feed, leave for 2 weeks, then scarify again. If you want a good professional product go for Renovator Pro from a site called Pitchcare:thumb:


----------



## alfajim

put a box of stuff on the front lawn on friday, i can see it's turning the moss black already. i'll give that a good rack out and then reseed when it gets a little warmer.
can't do anything with the back lawn because of the chickens. least they keep it fertilizered


----------



## Rayaan

Derekh929 said:


> How are you down in the Hoe? , I need my first cut done this weekend, and cant make up my mind if I will weed and feed a few days after or get the scarifier out as removed huge amounts of moss last year, and like cuey I plan on re seed again like I did last year, but not sure on best order?


Not too bad here to be honest. Leeds and surrounding areas seem relatively OK despite Sheffield taking a big hit.

My plan is Friday - cut, Saturday scarify, sunday patch work.


----------



## atbalfour

Bought an electric lawn rake/scarifier last night...

https://www.homebase.co.uk/ozito-1200w-electric-scarifier-lawn-aerator_p487618

Seems 'OK' value for a 2 in 1. Anyone used similar?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

atbalfour said:


> Bought an electric lawn rake/scarifier last night...
> 
> https://www.homebase.co.uk/ozito-1200w-electric-scarifier-lawn-aerator_p487618
> 
> Seems 'OK' value for a 2 in 1. Anyone used similar?


Not unlike the Lidl one I have. You'll soon get sick of stopping to empty the tiny collecting bag. I leave it off and just rake the debris up a section of the lawn at a time as I go.

EDIT: Snowing here today, so it'll be a while before I start in on it.....


----------



## Derekh929

realist said:


> Hi Derek, still good down here but I've got to work at the naval base because we're essential staff apparently right, now the lawn, I would just cut as required till it warms up a bit, I usually scarify, then after 2 weeks apply weed and feed, leave for 2 weeks, then scarify again. If you want a good professional product go for Renovator Pro from a site called Pitchcare:thumb:


A guy from the M3 Cutters is working down there at present I believe he is to do with subs, he has a nice Silver M2, big Navy base in the Hoe, me and wife both still flat out join the club, all be it from home.

Thanks for the info I will follow that process sounds like a sound idea, thanks Derek


----------



## atbalfour

slim_boy_fat said:


> Not unlike the Lidl one I have. You'll soon get sick of stopping to empty the tiny collecting bag. I leave it off and just rake the debris up a section of the lawn at a time as I go.
> 
> EDIT: Snowing here today, so it'll be a while before I start in on it.....


Patience isn't my strong point so I imagine I'll last 5 minutes with it on :wall:

Might see if the mower on a high setting will collect the bulk of it before repeating the process going another direction.


----------



## realist

Mower on a low setting will hoover it up


----------



## realist

Derekh929 said:


> A guy from the M3 Cutters is working down there at present I believe he is to do with subs, he has a nice Silver M2, big Navy base in the Hoe, me and wife both still flat out join the club, all be it from home.
> 
> Thanks for the info I will follow that process sounds like a sound idea, thanks Derek


Do see a nice silver m3 in there Del


----------



## Juke_Fan

atbalfour said:


> Bought an electric lawn rake/scarifier last night...
> 
> https://www.homebase.co.uk/ozito-1200w-electric-scarifier-lawn-aerator_p487618
> 
> Seems 'OK' value for a 2 in 1. Anyone used similar?


Thinking about getting one of these, just spent 5 hours manually scarifying the front and back lawns and I have never felt so knackered 

Have you had a chance to try it out?


----------



## Tykebike

Juke_Fan said:


> Thinking about getting one of these, just spent 5 hours manually scarifying the front and back lawns and I have never felt so knackered


I felt the same a few years ago and bought something similar, it's coming out in the next few days whether it likes it or not!
It's so much easier but you will be amazed how much moss it turfs up and fills up the bag in a matter of minutes. I suppose I could try the lawnmower collection method but the bag will fill up on that just as quickly.
The only downside is that it takes up far more space than a lawn rake.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

5 hours.... sweet Jesus you'll sleep tonight. What did you use Juke? A rake?


----------



## The Cueball

Got the same thing locally off gumtree for £20...

Makes it sooo much easier!

:thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Juke_Fan said:


> Thinking about getting one of these, just spent 5 hours manually scarifying the front and back lawns and I have never felt so knackered
> 
> Have you had a chance to try it out?


Bought online from Homebase on 01 April and one part of my order has been delivered but not this sadly.

Would have been a good opportunity to have sorted the lawn this weekend too.


----------



## Juke_Fan

GeeWhizRS said:


> 5 hours.... sweet Jesus you'll sleep tonight. What did you use Juke? A rake?


Yep - a rake


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Good Lord! Kudos for that sir. You might need some assistance to open beer cans tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## ollienoclue

Well this dry and quite hot weather has slowed the lawn up. No more mowing here for a bit.


----------



## atbalfour

ollienoclue said:


> Well this dry and quite hot weather has slowed the lawn up. No more mowing here for a bit.


I've the sprinkler out most nights! Weed and feed has been on for about 3 weeks now, moss has pretty much all blackened and just waiting for the scarifier to arrive to dig it all out along with any thatch I didn't get last autumn.

Problem is that most places that deliver bulk quantities of soil are closed... not sure there is much point overseeding without enough soil...


----------



## stealthwolf

atbalfour said:


> Bought an electric lawn rake/scarifier last night...
> 
> https://www.homebase.co.uk/ozito-1200w-electric-scarifier-lawn-aerator_p487618
> 
> Seems 'OK' value for a 2 in 1. Anyone used similar?


I bought something similar last year from Argos. Much better at scarifying than the manual scarifier I had (basically a rake on wheels). I did two passes of the lawn (second at 45 degrees to first) and did it at the same speed as using a lawn mower.

Will crack mine out tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## stealthwolf

Well thankfully the weather was warm enough in the afternoon the venture out. Grass was mown. Lawn was raked/scarified twice. Overseeded. Added slow release fertiliser. Watered it. Hopefully should help improve the lawn.

What I really need to get my hands on some quality topsoil to even out the lawn.


----------



## Taxboy

Anyone using liquid seaweed on their lawns ? Just wondered if it really worked or just like a lot of detailing products over hyped

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

Taxboy said:


> Anyone using liquid seaweed on their lawns ? Just wondered if it really worked or just like a lot of detailing products over hyped
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I have used this which is seaweed based and it worked well


----------



## Taxboy

Juke_Fan said:


> I have used this which is seaweed based and it worked well


Thanks for that. Did you also use traditional fertiliser or find it was enough on its own

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Juke_Fan said:


> Thinking about getting one of these, just spent 5 hours manually scarifying the front and back lawns and I have never felt so knackered
> 
> Have you had a chance to try it out?


I've got one the same, they seem to be the same item but different brands slapped on them. Does a good job!


----------



## Juke_Fan

Taxboy said:


> Thanks for that. Did you also use traditional fertiliser or find it was enough on its own
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


It was fine except for the weeds, needed to treat with weedol a couple of times.

Still prefer granular all in one treatments like Evergreen.


----------



## DTB

Seaweed based fertilisers are good for replenishing P & K levels - not too high on N content so you won't be cutting it every second day. They also contain a lot of trace elements. Good organic fertiliser :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue

I've used genuine lawn fertiliser before, with the right mix of trace elements the stuff will go green overnight nearly.


----------



## Cuffy

Juke_Fan said:


> Thinking about getting one of these, just spent 5 hours manually scarifying the front and back lawns and I have never felt so knackered
> 
> Have you had a chance to try it out?


Just done the same with a hand rake , good for the endorphins not so good for the back.

I ordered the homebase one as my lawn really needs aerating properly, came on here looking for a recommendation so thank you all 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

Been watching a few of these videos from here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCatgfCe7ywHXZXspps6JQbQ some interesting tips. No connection but might be of interest over coffee

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Good luck. Mine hasn't arrived nearly a month later.

Tried to contact them without any reply - covid 19 staffing and operational issues are to be expected but they're still accepting orders with thousands of customers waiting for theirs (look at twitter). Disgraceful company cashing in on Covid trying to avoid yet another collapse / buyout. 

Least they could do is set expectations.


----------



## atbalfour

On the other hand ordered one from Screwfix and collected it the other day.

I've made a bit of a mess of the early part of the lawn - taken quite a bit of what appeared to be healthy grass with it. I've ordered seed and soil so over seeding is next on my agenda.


----------



## Taxboy

atbalfour said:


> Good luck. Mine hasn't arrived nearly a month later.
> 
> Tried to contact them without any reply - covid 19 staffing and operational issues are to be expected but they're still accepting orders with thousands of customers waiting for theirs (look at twitter). Disgraceful company cashing in on Covid trying to avoid yet another collapse / buyout.
> 
> Least they could do is set expectations.


Did they not give you an anticipated delivery date. I ordered some paint last week and expected delivery was by 11 May. As long as it arrives around that time doesnt cause me any major issues

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

The screwfix scarifier is the same as the one at VonHaus - however, mine died literally 1 day after the 1 year warranty ended. The machine is good so got the VonHaus one with the 2 year warranty. Slightly more expensive mind but hey, might be worth it if it goes pop after 1 year again


----------



## Darlofan

Rayaan said:


> The screwfix scarifier is the same as the one at VonHaus - however, mine died literally 1 day after the 1 year warranty ended. The machine is good so got the VonHaus one with the 2 year warranty. Slightly more expensive mind but hey, might be worth it if it goes pop after 1 year again


You should have still sent it back. Consumer rights act says goods should last a reasonable amount of time. Don't think anyone could argue 1yr1day is reasonable unless you were hammering it daily.


----------



## atbalfour

Taxboy said:


> Did they not give you an anticipated delivery date. I ordered some paint last week and expected delivery was by 11 May. As long as it arrives around that time doesnt cause me any major issues
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


The Homebase scarifier turned up today and I refused delivery as I've already collected, built and used the Screwfix one.

Used both the scarifying and raking attachments and it worked well. Like many of these machines the collection box is small.

My first time using one of these and my back lawn is pretty uneven and as a result skelped it pretty badly. I've put soil down, took this as an opportunity to level some parts and re-seed.


----------



## Buck

My rear lawn is coming on nicely considering it was bare earth until August last year. I’ve still got some patches where the grass hasn’t taken so will spit seed these and cover with a light dressing of soil. Hopefully it’ll take and it’ll be looking much better in a month or so’s time.


----------



## ollienoclue

You can't beat a lawn fresh from seed. Not only is it dirt cheap but it always looks better IMO. I did a huge area for a customer who had a new house built, worked perfectly, absolutely pukka even to this day.


----------



## Buck

With the nice weather we’ve had you forget how early it is in the year as well so the seed I e put down might take a few weeks to germinate as the ground is still quite cold. 

Rain forecast for the next few days so that’ll help to keep everything from drying out as well (I hope)


----------



## beambeam

I have little shoots of grass coming up through the patches I seeded in March but the rest of the lawn is starting to get long again - what's the best way forward? Cut around it? Leave it all for now until the patches have matured a little?


----------



## Buck

Don’t cut too early as you can rip out the new grass/seedlings. 

If your main lawn is not too long then leave for another week and just “top” the lawn with a high mower setting then the week after you cut again but a little lower if the new grass looks to be establishing well.


----------



## ollienoclue

If the soil is firm around your seedlings I would cut the lot and drive over the patches, I did it in several places and found the seeds would not be disturbed.


----------



## chris l

atbalfour said:


> The Homebase scarifier turned up today and I refused delivery as I've already collected, built and used the Screwfix one.
> 
> Used both the scarifying and raking attachments and it worked well. Like many of these machines the collection box is small.
> 
> My first time using one of these and my back lawn is pretty uneven and as a result skelped it pretty badly. I've put soil down, took this as an opportunity to level some parts and re-seed.


Does the Screwfix model have two separate attachments that can be used independently or is it a 2 in 1 attachment?


----------



## atbalfour

chris l said:


> Does the Screwfix model have two separate attachments that can be used independently or is it a 2 in 1 attachment?


Hi mate - sorry I missed this. They need to be used independently, the scarifier is much more severe than the raker I have to admit.


----------



## atbalfour

I have recently scarified (a little too much) and subsequently levelled parts of my lawn with fresh topsoil.

Area was saturated for two consecutive days, seed applied and raked in and has been watered at least once a day since. Because it's been so dry and the sun beaming down, the soil is becoming very dry during the day - I'm doing my watering morning and evening so that it isn't immediately dried up by the sun.

Should I be doing using the sprinkler periodically during the day, even on clear sky days like today? Conflicted between leaving the seed to dry out and die out vs. burning the lawn I do have left.


----------



## Taxboy

A challenge for those with a decent lawn - so that rules me out  




Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam

I'm sorry but what a boring git!


----------



## nogrille

atbalfour said:


> I have recently scarified (a little too much) and subsequently levelled parts of my lawn with fresh topsoil.
> 
> Area was saturated for two consecutive days, seed applied and raked in and has been watered at least once a day since. Because it's been so dry and the sun beaming down, the soil is becoming very dry during the day - I'm doing my watering morning and evening so that it isn't immediately dried up by the sun.
> 
> Should I be doing using the sprinkler periodically during the day, even on clear sky days like today? Conflicted between leaving the seed to dry out and die out vs. burning the lawn I do have left.


did you use top soil or lawn dressing?


----------



## atbalfour

Screened top soil!


----------



## nogrille

atbalfour said:


> Screened top soil!


OK, keep watering it, (but I wouldn't bother with the sprinkler during the day) and if it doesn't take, scrap it out and use lawn dressing instead.

I've got a patch in our front garden where we had a top soil delivery and it's full of weeds and moss. But other parts where I've used lawn dressing to level up or where I've dug large weeds out, it's worked really well. It does compress though so worth filling, levelling and leaving for a while before seeding and topping with more.


----------



## The Cueball

First cut after all the scarifying/reseed/feed nonsense...


----------



## ollienoclue

Well, I reckon I have cut my lawn 4 times this year, last time was right at the start of the month and it was growing hard so dropped the mower a notch. IT has only rained once since then. Grass is green but stopped dead.


----------



## grunty-motor

you need to move further north..........cutting once a week now!

never cared for my lawn but trying to regrow some dead parts. really struggling - using the soil/sand mix and seed/feed. 3weeks in at looks to have as much growth as a 12yr olds chin.....


----------



## kingswood

Watering twice a day and it's the best it's looked

Hard when the girl dog keeps doin her best to kill it all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf

A bit late in the year to do renovation work but I’m limited for time. I bought a biological agent for leather jacket and applied that two weeks ago. I’ve gradually lowered the cutting height and cut the lawn reasonably short. Today I added some 70/30 top dressing to try and level the lawn out a little. 10 x 25kg bags were not enough but it’s a reasonable start. I might punt for one of those 1 tonne bags come autumn.


----------



## atbalfour

stealthwolf said:


> A bit late in the year to do renovation work but I'm limited for time. I bought a biological agent for leather jacket and applied that two weeks ago. I've gradually lowered the cutting height and cut the lawn reasonably short. Today I added some 70/30 top dressing to try and level the lawn out a little. 10 x 25kg bags were not enough but it's a reasonable start. I might punt for one of those 1 tonne bags come autumn.


If you're in the UK you're a brave man in this dry spell and with a hose-pipe ban looming.


----------



## Trix

atbalfour said:


> If you're in the UK you're a brave man in this dry spell and with a hose-pipe ban looming.


What hosepipe ban ?


----------



## atbalfour

Trix said:


> What hosepipe ban ?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ex...ban-betting-odds-on-heatwave-summer-coral/amp


----------



## Darlofan

Trix said:


> What hosepipe ban ?


Yep, the pictures of half empty reservoirs have started appearing.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Darlofan said:


> Yep, the pictures of half empty reservoirs have started appearing.


You would think after the last drought they would have digged them deeper and made them larger, 2 month back we had so much water, didn't know what to do with it and massive floods, now we running short.
When the reservoirs dried up a while ago, you could see that they became very shallow, but the millions of pounds the water companies pay their shareholders doesn't get used for improvements and maintenance.
I think they are currently building one reservoir near Ruabon or Johnstown, but they could deepen the other ones out as they are getting shallow with silt.


----------



## ollienoclue

During the winter it rained and rained and rained in this region. I can't see there will be a hosepipe ban any time soon.


----------



## pxr5

I've already had an email from United Utilities asking me to be more cautious with water use. A hosepipe ban is coming - ridiculous as that sounds after such a wet winter, but as we all know the water companies in the UK are cr*p at water management.


----------



## percymon

Time to raise the mower a notch then, and get the sprinkler going while you can.


----------



## atbalfour

percymon said:


> Time to raise the mower a notch then, and get the sprinkler going while you can.


I'm going to buy some ONR while I can lol


----------



## Trix

atbalfour said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ex...ban-betting-odds-on-heatwave-summer-coral/amp


I don't like those odds :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

We must be lucky far down in the SW as we've not had a hosepipe ban for I think decades now!


----------



## Kenan

Starbuck88 said:


> We must be lucky far down in the SW as we've not had a hosepipe ban for I think decades now!


And without the usual holiday makers the water usage will be lower


----------



## stealthwolf

Well hopefully the recent rainfall will at least postpone any threats of a hosepipe ban. 

Is it worth overseeding the areas with new topsoil? Or will the grass underneath growth through? I’m not overly fussed since I need to add more topsoil which will now wait until Autumn.


----------



## Gas head

STW are on what they call gold alert, due to high water demand, need some more rain!


----------



## The Cueball

Slowly getting there with the lawn now, a quick cut today then I gave the Billy Goat a run out and picked up most of the mulch for a flower bed...


----------



## Cuffy

My front and back are looking much happier for a decent amount of rain this week here in Suffolk. Scarifying and aerating will wait for the autumn









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

A quick question for the experts here. Do you always have to top dress with top soil after scarifying and overseeding ? Just thinking of the cost for decent top soil every year

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck

Taxboy said:


> A quick question for the experts here. Do you always have to top dress with top soil after scarifying and overseeding ? Just thinking of the cost for decent top soil every year
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


You don't have to top dress after you scarify but it is usually part of the programme of repair and rejuvenate for the lawn.

It tends to be more essential when you hard scarify the lawn as this will inevitably lead to some bare patches and a need to repair the lawn.

Many times I have scarified my lawn and then only applied a top dressing and reseeded small repair patches.

Depending on how big your lawn is, this can work well but sometimes an investment of topsoil, sand and see is worthwhile!

PS. The most expensive topsoils is the bags from your garden centre. If you look on Facebook / Marketplace you can often get a loose drop of good quality/graded soil- one by me is £40 for a ton


----------



## Cuffy

Can anyone recommend an effective feed and weed administered through a spreader which is pet friendly? Thanks in advance 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

Cuffy said:


> Can anyone recommend an effective feed and weed administered through a spreader which is pet friendly? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


I think you will struggle. Most weedkillers tend to be toxic so having a dog that occasionally likes to chomp grass I won't use it. I know they claim to be safe for pets after being watered in but most say don't compost the first few cuts suggesting it is persistent and I won't risk it.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Taxboy said:


> I think you will struggle. Most weedkillers tend to be toxic so having a dog that occasionally likes to chomp grass I won't use it. I know they claim to be safe for pets after being watered in but most say don't compost the first few cuts suggesting it is persistent and I won't risk it.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


Thanks - Yeah I thought as much, to be honest my weeds are pretty much under control so maybe just a pet friendly feed will suffice

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

After years of chasing then dog around the garden, 2 dogs until last year :-( , finally managed to have no burnt patches!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

kingswood said:


> After years of chasing then dog around the garden, 2 dogs until last year :-( , finally managed to have no burnt patches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Know the feeling lol! Looking good.


----------



## Darlofan

Any advice on moles? Lived here 5 yrs and watched moles being very active in the village, especially cemetery and a few neighbours. Only ever had them a couple of times cross into ours just across the fence line. Chucked some garlic down the hole and that seemed to do the trick. Been away this week and came back to this


----------



## ollienoclue

Set out traps or get a good mole man to do it. Will catch the lot in two nights. A small number like that in a small area you may be able to dig up and catch with a spade and a good dog.


----------



## Darlofan

ollienoclue said:


> Set out traps or get a good mole man to do it. Will catch the lot in two nights. A small number like that in a small area you may be able to dig up and catch with a spade and a good dog.


As you can see from the brown patches I have a dog, although she's a Labrador so will probably just stand wagging her tail at them!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

ollienoclue said:


> Set out traps or get a good mole man to do it. Will catch the lot in two nights. A small number like that in a small area you may be able to dig up and catch with a spade and a good dog.


This ^^ . Find the run and set a trap or two. Wear gloves when handling the traps, they can 'scent' your presence off them otherwise, and will dig round them.


----------



## Cuffy

Scarified, aerated and overseeded yesterday

Cannot believe how much rubbish the ozito machine ripped out of my 3 1/2 year old lawn on the lowest setting.

Made a huge mess which took an age to clear up, got half way through and wish I had opted for some car cleaning instead but battled on in the rain.

Heavily overseeded, hoping for some decent rain this week and that it was worth the effort.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

Yes, scarifying machine can leave a heck of a mess, best done on a dry day- do it in the morning and leave the mess out in the sun for a few hours, then run the lawn mower over the lawn on a medium setting to hoover the mess up. If you have a mower with a roller on it that will help press the fresh seed in.

If there is any length to the lawn, mow it first before scarifying to avoid creating as much debris.


----------



## Darlofan

Darlofan said:


> Any advice on moles? Lived here 5 yrs and watched moles being very active in the village, especially cemetery and a few neighbours. Only ever had them a couple of times cross into ours just across the fence line. Chucked some garlic down the hole and that seemed to do the trick. Been away this week and came back to this


Update on this, read up a bit and went down route of smelly stuff down the mole hills. Garlic, dog mess and curry powder. There was activity for another few days so started spiking the runs and hills with a garden fork. After 2nd day of that there's been no more activity. So it's either run off to play under another lawn or it's lying dead under mine!


----------



## LeeH

I trap them, it’s the only way I’m afraid. 

The cat caught one last year and let it go in the house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darlofan

LeeH said:


> I trap them, it's the only way I'm afraid.
> 
> The cat caught one last year and let it go in the house!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Next doors have a cat but he has no time to catch moles as he's too busy crapping in my flower beds


----------



## fatdazza

The only thing that springs to mind is the Jasper Carrot sketch:

"'Ere, I 'ear you've got a mole?"

"You know there's only one way to get rid of a mole - blow its bl**dy head orrf!"


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Reminds of the story about a wife, whose husband was a keen gardener and had been plagued by moles in his garden.

One day she rushed into the house, all excited & breathless, shouting "I've caught the mole on the grass". Husband: "What have you done with it?" 

Wife: "I put a bucket over it"......

OK, I'll get my coat


----------



## Cuffy

ollienoclue said:


> Yes, scarifying machine can leave a heck of a mess, best done on a dry day- do it in the morning and leave the mess out in the sun for a few hours, then run the lawn mower over the lawn on a medium setting to hoover the mess up. If you have a mower with a roller on it that will help press the fresh seed in.
> 
> If there is any length to the lawn, mow it first before scarifying to avoid creating as much debris.


Yeah my biggest mistake was doing it after a heavy rain. Thanks for your advice will definitely follow it next time.

Nearly 3 weeks on and it's settled down and looks better. Few bare spots which needed specific seeding. I think it's going to be harsh early winter so hopefully get a couple more weeks of growing in.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Cuffy said:


> Yeah my biggest mistake was doing it after a heavy rain. Thanks for your advice will definitely follow it next time.
> 
> Nearly 3 weeks on and it's settled down and looks better. Few bare spots which needed specific seeding. I think it's going to be harsh early winter so hopefully get a couple more weeks of growing in.
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Coming along well!


----------



## ollienoclue

Excellent results. I'm too ashamed to photograph my lawn lol.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Been browsing this thread with envy for a while and have hopefully turned a corner in mine...

Was lucky enough to move in to a new build summer last year but unfortunately the gardens have been a horror show which seems quite common. We chose not to get the builders to turf the back garden and are actually quite pleased we didn't as it turns out because it would only have masked what's going on.

The space is about 12m x 10m and was much bigger than we thought it would be and when we moved in it was scabby but reasonable (or so we thought).










But it turns out the top soil is the loosest ever definition, the composition is mostly clay, and when I saw clay, I mean kids in the 70s could make ashtrays out of it. It's a horrible claggy mess when wet.










We threw down some cheap seed and let it do it's thing, with marginal success, most of the seed rotted in the wet.

The builders agreed to installing a french drain to help. It didn't. The clay is so prominent, when it gets wet it effectively forms a cap that water won't drain through, you could dig down and a foot down it would be bone dry, the top part, you couldn't stand on without losing a shoe (I know because that actually happened).

You can see in the pic here, there is a drain but the ground within a few inches of the drain is saturated. The water just doesn't get through the ground to allow the drain to be effective. The result being a cycle of top foot gets soaked, excess eventually runs over the top to the drain, the ground doesn't get a chance to dry or drain properly, rains again.










If you bring up the topic of clay soil, everyone has an opinion, all different - you need sharp sand; sand is the worst thing you can add; you need organics; organics will only hold water and make it worse; you need grit; grit will make it like concrete. So with competing priorities for time and funds and a wealth of mixed information, the decision was made for it to take a back seat but work towards adding modifiers to hopefully move from full on clay to a more soil like substance that would support a decent lawn that can be walked/played on without dread of requiring assistance to be removed from the quagmire.

I can't remember the specific amounts but over the year it's had many bulk builders bags of compost, manure, wood mulch, bark mulch, sand, perlite, granite grit, a load of gypsum and even a couple of smaller bags of worms. Quite the ****tail but all has contributed to moving from slabs of grey to chunks of grey/brown with some actual biodiversity with loads of worms, beetles etc.

Fast forward to this year and we got a new patio laid and at the same time, put raised beds with bought in soil round the outside along with a new drain that runs the circumference which mans the only water impacting the "lawn" will be what comes from the sky, rather than run off from adjacent properties and with the new improved structure, that water should have an easier journey to the drain to run away.

The groundworks finished early the week of the 5th so although it was getting late in the year and temps were dropping, decided to seed.

A thin layer of graded and sterile topsoil was laid down to give the seed the best possible start, especially with the season. Grass roots are remarkably resilient and can penetrate clay but wanted to give the first few cm of root growth an easy start.

Seed consisted of a mix of rye and fescue including one particular deep rooted fescue suited to clay which should also help the moisture/drainge.

We have a lot of birds so decided to put down a fleece for the first few weeks and I've been checking daily.










Bang on time at 10 days, the first shoots appeared and today I was actually able to take a pic or two as evidence!



















Will look to leave the fleece in place for a few more days, maybe lightly overseed but not sure, and then not mow til spring.

So that's the start of my (rambling) lawn story and I know a few blades less than an inch are not much to shout about but really chuffed and looking forward to seeing how it develops....


----------



## beambeam

That looks fantastic so far, really hope it turns out the way you are hoping for! Nice bit of info and story there too, very interesting.


----------



## Darlofan

Excellent write up. Unfortunately for new builds that seems to be the norm, although they usually have some kind of lawn to hide the rubble, broken tiles and cable cut offs!!

Hope it grows well over next few weeks.


----------



## ollienoclue

I would say that looks suspiciously like the topsoil has been scraped off and you are on subsoil. Builders running a digger over it or walking over it for extended periods will make it compacted as fudge too and quite impermeable.

Depending on how accessible the garden is in that kind of situation it may pay to have a depth of 'soil' removed and taken away and then replace it with screened topsoil.

If any weeds appear in spring you can control them if you are careful.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Yeah, they scrape down to build, build a massive pile at the back of the site and then bring back their statutory nhbc requirement but by that time, it includes a right mix of stuff from quite deep too.
We went to plant a tree in the front garden, which was builder turfed, and we have type 1 200mm down so no tree for us 
The area is predominantly clay and speaking to a hobby geologist, apparently the base is something called blue clay so it's a geological feature.

I'm really glad we didn't get the back turfed, it would only have masked what was going on.

We did dig out the borders and replaced with new but for the middle lawn bit, with all the modifiers, and the drain, and the sleepers raising the level of that part, semi optimistic for the future.

I do feel sorry for the young families on the development that might have been thinking about their kids growing veg and stuff.

We did open an NHBC warranty case for the quality and drainage as it can't be waterlogged within 3m of the house and has to be stable within 10m, we had neither. But all they did was the crappy drain and some deep rotovation by which time we were ready for patio build so effectively did it ourselves in the end.


----------



## ollienoclue

You definitely dodged a bullet there because if turf had been layed it would have no doubt died and then you have a disposal issue because a lot of it contains a plastic mesh backing now.

Sowing your own lawn using seed is always much much cheaper. I did a lawn for a client once, about 1/2 of an acre and saved him a fortune. I've had no professional connection with horticulture but I found a little contractor who did the sowing for him with smaller equipment and then he came back and sprayed it for weeds as well.

In confined areas a mini-digger and mini dumper can be surprisingly quick and cheap, loaded into a muck away service with a clamshell grab for not silly money. This side of construction is pretty cheap.


----------



## Bizcam

Overdue lawn maintenance September/October. Top photo how it was patchy and unhealthy. Great satisfaction do this.


----------



## Darlofan

Looks good that bizcam. Great improvement. Ours has been under 2inches of water today as not stopped raining here for 24hrs. Its now under 2inches of snow from last hour. They forecast it but no way I ever thought it would lay!!


----------



## Starbuck88

That time of year again to start thinking about my dreadful clay soil.

Took a quick look and there is an awful lot of moss there this year, there wasn't much previous years and the past 5 years or so has stayed quite moss free so don't know what's happened this year.

what would you all recommend? I don't mind scalping the entire area and reseeding the lot but I want to seed from a fresh canvas so to speak and not have the moss competing with the new seed.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Use Iron Sulphate to kill the moss. You'll then want to give it a good raking to pull out the dead moss. Then seed.


----------



## Starbuck88

GeeWhizRS said:


> Use Iron Sulphate to kill the moss. You'll then want to give it a good raking to pull out the dead moss. Then seed.


Thank you 

Are there any specific brands of that you'd recommend I could order online?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Starbuck88 said:


> Thank you
> Are there any specific brands of that you'd recommend I could order online?


This is the one I use, but Iron Sulphate should be Iron Sulphate. It goes a long way - I'm about halfway through my tub I bought 6 years ago. Though that will depend on the size of your lawn clearly. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00UXLM51I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## percymon

The Pro-Kleen stuff from amazon works well, and is pretty cost effective - you can use it dilute as a feed in autumn to keep the moss under control pre winter too. Noticed its about £4 more than i paid for the same last spring


----------



## ridders66

Leave it completely until the end of March, beginning of April. Wait until we have had a few dry days, preferably with a breeze. You want the ground firm. Scarify it, there will be moss for sure, especially up north, we always have it wetter. Once scarified, I always spike it, then treat the lawn to a feed and weed. I have tried loads over the years, for the past 10 years I have stuck with MO Bacter, available here
https://www.djturfcare.co.uk/mo-bacter-organic-lawn-fertiliser.html
This is an organic fertiliser and moss killer. The best thing about this, apart from it being organic, is that there is no raking out of dead moss. The bacteria in the MO Bacter actually digests the dead moss. It is amazing stuff, I wouldn't use anything else. It is also used by the Commonwealth War Graves Commission.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

ridders66 said:


> .....I have tried loads over the years, for the past 10 years I have stuck with MO Bacter, available here
> https://www.djturfcare.co.uk/mo-bacter-organic-lawn-fertiliser.html
> This is an organic fertiliser and moss killer. The best thing about this, apart from it being organic, is that there is no raking out of dead moss. The bacteria in the MO Bacter actually digests the dead moss. It is amazing stuff, I wouldn't use anything else. It is also used by the Commonwealth War Graves Commission.


Cheers, I might give that a try this year. :thumb: Anything that saves the raking up after scarifying will be a bonus.


----------



## atbalfour

ridders66 said:


> Leave it completely until the end of March, beginning of April. Wait until we have had a few dry days, preferably with a breeze. You want the ground firm. Scarify it, there will be moss for sure, especially up north, we always have it wetter. Once scarified, I always spike it, then treat the lawn to a feed and weed. I have tried loads over the years, for the past 10 years I have stuck with MO Bacter, available here
> https://www.djturfcare.co.uk/mo-bacter-organic-lawn-fertiliser.html
> This is an organic fertiliser and moss killer. The best thing about this, apart from it being organic, is that there is no raking out of dead moss. The bacteria in the MO Bacter actually digests the dead moss. It is amazing stuff, I wouldn't use anything else. It is also used by the Commonwealth War Graves Commission.


Bought some on foot of your recommendation.

How long after applying should I leave the overseeding?


----------



## ridders66

atbalfour said:


> Bought some on foot of your recommendation.
> 
> How long after applying should I leave the overseeding?


You won't regret it. It is a brilliant product. To be honest I haven't had to reseed at all since using MO Bacter. Once the moss has gone it fills in with grass very quickly. But that's on my lawn, if you need to reseed, I'm sure the instructions tell you what and when etc.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I ordered a 10kg bag too so it better be good.


----------



## ridders66

GeeWhizRS said:


> I ordered a 10kg bag too so it better be good.


It's great. I bought an expensive rake the year before I discovered MO Bacter, I haven't used the rake since.


----------



## Starbuck88

atbalfour said:


> Bought some on foot of your recommendation.
> 
> How long after applying should I leave the overseeding?


If you look at their other products on that site, most of the seed seems to say overseed 4 weeks after application of MO Bacter. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cuffy

My lawn is looking very sad after a cold and wet winter. Reseeded last week, fingers crossed 









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Cuffy said:


> My lawn is looking very sad after a cold and wet winter. Reseeded last week, fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Yours looks like a golfing green compared to mine :lol: Looking forward to seeing your results in a few weeks


----------



## danwel

ridders66 said:


> Leave it completely until the end of March, beginning of April. Wait until we have had a few dry days, preferably with a breeze. You want the ground firm. Scarify it, there will be moss for sure, especially up north, we always have it wetter. Once scarified, I always spike it, then treat the lawn to a feed and weed. I have tried loads over the years, for the past 10 years I have stuck with MO Bacter, available here
> https://www.djturfcare.co.uk/mo-bacter-organic-lawn-fertiliser.html
> This is an organic fertiliser and moss killer. The best thing about this, apart from it being organic, is that there is no raking out of dead moss. The bacteria in the MO Bacter actually digests the dead moss. It is amazing stuff, I wouldn't use anything else. It is also used by the Commonwealth War Graves Commission.


So glad i stumbled across this post. I was in the garden at the weekend and noticed a lot of the moss i had spent ages removing was actually back !!!

Will get some of this ordered and give it a go


----------



## Pinky

I have ordered as well , hopefully this will stop me having to grass rake /scarifying and lifting all the moss etc .
Looking forward to trying this .


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I gave my few small lawns their first cut of the year a few days ago and gave the 10kg bag of mo bacter a go and I threw it around with a gloved hand. Okay, the first thing to note is that this stuff absolutely stinks. I had to throw my fleece straight into the washer and walking near the garden it smells like cow doings. 🥴 My Jack Russell got stuck into it the following day and promptly threw up. Bless him.
It's expensive for the area it covers but it only took a couple of minutes to spread the bag around so if it works well I think it'll be worth it to do away with the need to rake. Stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## Taxboy

GeeWhizRS said:


> I gave my few small lawns their first cut of the year a few days ago and gave the 10kg bag of mo bacter a go and I threw it around with a gloved hand. Okay, the first thing to note is that this stuff absolutely stinks. I had to throw my fleece straight into the washer and walking near the garden it smells like cow doings.  My Jack Russell got stuck into it the following day and promptly threw up. Bless him.
> 
> It's expensive for the area it covers but it only took a couple of minutes to spread the bag around so if it works well I think it'll be worth it to do away with the need to rake. Stay tuned for further updates.


If it doesn't rain in the next few days I'd recommend watering it in

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Thanks for the heads up taxboy. It rained last night but I'll give it another wetting now. 👍🏻


----------



## grunty-motor

I've just done my lawn with this stuff too - dogs didnt like the new smell!! Cant make my mind up if it smells of dog food or manure!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxboy

grunty-motor said:


> I've just done my lawn with this stuff too - dogs didnt like the new smell!! Cant make my mind up if it smells of dog food or manure!!!!!!!


It is a bit whiffy but works reasonably well

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky

I got my order today.
Fantastic service .


----------



## Leezo

I've just re seeded my lawn with about 2kg of seed. 
I've got quite a small lawn so hoping for a thicker fuller lawn this year.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Spring update for mine....

Posted previously about the base remediation here:
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5683582&postcount=1175

As it was seeded late in the year, I wasn't expecting much over winter but it did pretty well considering how wet the weather was. Where before there would be puddles for weeks, it was really encouraging to see puddles disappearing and not lingering. Still a couple of soggy spots but fundamentally better than it's ever been.

A shed was deployed January-ish so the grass got a bit bashed and after a couple of days, it was evident we'd benefit from a path. Decided to use 4x4s and the same stones as elsewhere to tie it together so the last couple of weeks have been digging out, setting posts, humping stones around etc, giving the grass another beating.

As I was digging out the path, it was evident that the top foot or so of dirt is actually turning into pretty decent, friable, soil, with the layer underneath where I was digging down for the posts, still being the claggy clay. So I took that dig out, screened it for the bigger stones and clay chunks and then used that, mixed with a little seed to do some levelling and repair on the parts that got beaten up with the shed and path install.

So it's a little patchy, more levelling to be done when I can get to Wickes for their excellent screened topsoil, no moss, no weeds, so all in, pretty pleased and seeing some great growth the last week or so. Will probably leave it a month before starting to cut, just to keep the stress off it.
Birds are driving me mental going for the seed, hence the fleece strips and windmills.


----------



## Cuffy

Realisation dawned today that my lawn wasn't looking any better. Closer inspection and some googling confirmed my lawn is infested with leather jackets and they are having a feast

Bought some nemotodes today , planning of scarifying, aerating applying the little critters, wait 2 weeks then reseed. Hopefully I can rescue it before summer gets here - anyone else suffered with this?









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

My lawn is looking pretty good. I scarified it about 2 weeks ago but had no rain since then, a little snow and bloody sun mostly, go figure!

No rain forecasted for another 2 weeks either so I dont know what to do. Luckily still green but Ive not had chance to feed it either!


----------



## Tykebike

Rayaan said:


> My lawn is looking pretty good. I scarified it about 2 weeks ago but had no rain since then, a little snow and bloody sun mostly, go figure!
> 
> No rain forecasted for another 2 weeks either so I dont know what to do. Luckily still green but Ive not had chance to feed it either!


Water it? That's what I am doing after overseeing it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## andy665

My lawn has only had 3 cuts this year, leaving it longer and letting it grow much longer, that combined with training the 2 dogs not to do their business on it is starting to produce a lawn I'm actually happy with, pretty thick and very springy underfoot, next cut will take it down a notch as its still a bit long for my liking and looks more uneven than it actually is

Overseeding not started yet but will need much less than in previous years


----------



## Cuffy

Scarified, aerated. Just waiting for the nemotodes to arrive.

Looking very sorry for itself, had to be done though it was riddled with leatherjackets









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

andy665 said:


> My lawn has only had 3 cuts this year, leaving it longer and letting it grow much longer, that combined with training the 2 dogs not to do their business on it is starting to produce a lawn I'm actually happy with, pretty thick and very springy underfoot, next cut will take it down a notch as its still a bit long for my liking and looks more uneven than it actually is
> 
> Overseeding not started yet but will need much less than in previous years
> 
> View attachment 60805
> 
> 
> View attachment 60806
> 
> 
> View attachment 60807


Looking very good 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Hate this thread. Getting grass envy and feeling old at the sand time 

Just dug a section of the lawn up over last 3 days. Lots of roots from trees along the edge of the garden, just beneath the surface all the way down. Absolute pig to dig out. Filled a wheelie bin, 2 black bins and 2 grab buckets with the roots. Soil must have been reasonably compacted as looks like there's more than what I started with. Will get some rolls of turf down tomorrow and see how it goes. Can't be any worse than what was there previously.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Just a follow up on the Mo Bacter... it took a few weeks after application to see anything happen. The moss started receding first and then at the 1 month point the grass went very green, lush and went into growing overdrive. I cut my neighbours grass for him and the difference is like night and day. I cut both lawns at the same time and his hardly needed doing yesterday, mine was very tall.
Pretty impressed with this stuff, the grass has never looked better. :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan

Tykebike said:


> Water it? That's what I am doing after overseeing it a couple of weeks ago.


its 1 acre, itd take a week to water all of it. luckily its rained loads and ive managed to feed it too just before. So its gone back to its green old self


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Looks like mine is going down the same road, just a week or two behind. Being further North, growth has been checked with the bitterly cold weather.

I think/am sure the moss is receding, but it's easy to convince yourself sometimes, with these'miracle' products.....


----------



## percymon

GeeWhizRS said:


> Just a follow up on the Mo Bacter... it took a few weeks after application to see anything happen. The moss started receding first and then at the 1 month point the grass went very green, lush and went into growing overdrive. I cut my neighbours grass for him and the difference is like night and day. I cut both lawns at the same time and his hardly needed doing yesterday, mine was very tall.
> Pretty impressed with this stuff, the grass has never looked better. :thumb:





slim_boy_fat said:


> Looks like mine is going down the same road, just a week or two behind. Being further North, growth has been checked with the bitterly cold weather.
> 
> I think/am sure the moss is receding, but it's easy to convince yourself sometimes, with these'miracle' products.....


That's good to know, I held back with my application until I could see some initial grass growth. It's been three weeks now but it was such a dry April, and now cold May , that the grass isn't exactly growing fast. There are the first signs of the moss going brownish (rather than black with other products) and the grass is greener. I would t say it's as dramatic a product as the major brands you see at stores/garden centres but it's probably going to work for quite a few months rather than just a few weeks.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I might have used a little more product than recommended. There was a couple of kilos left in the bag so threw it down.


----------



## Tykebike

Looks like there are a few of us in the same boat, overseeding and then dogged by the cold weather - grrrrr


----------



## nogrille

Is anyone else doing the "no mow May"? I've cut the back and had it scarified and then seaweed treated - Doesn't look much different yet.

But I've not cut the front lawn at all. Not much to report apart from daisy's and a few wild grasses to identify.

I hope the bee's like it....


----------



## grunty-motor

i put mo bacter down mid-march and seeded start april. No movement until this last week....and the main part of the grass is coming on well, but the re-seeded bits are pretty bare. I am going to have to cut it though


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

As with others, mine is coming along but the cold wet last few weeks really put the brakes on progress. It's had one really high skim cut and I'll work that down over the coming weeks before levelling and topping up seed.

So not a lot of progress but I thought this was interesting - this is a soggy spot that didn't take at all from the initial seeding but I dug it through with some grit and dried chicken manure pellets (6X) and it's actually overtaken the rest of the grass despite being in the ground 6 months less. It's a lovely dark green (which can be an easy tweak I know) but it's so vigorous and thick, I thought worth sharing.










I wouldn't recommend the pellets as a dressing, they swell when wet and stick around for ages but digging in obviously works and I think I'll see how they work as a tea in a watering can.


----------



## shycho

Red ants. 

These little b******s are digging up my front lawn with reckless abandon this year. 

Any tips for treating the whole lawn for them? 
I used a generic ant killer spray which wipes out one mound, but then another pops up a few days later. 

I've put down some Ant Stop Granules on the nest, but it taking too long to show any results for my liking. 

Ideally I want to find something I can just spray the whole lawn with, without killing it off.


----------

